# Kreis Offenbach



## Roland.S (29. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich wohne in Heusenstamm, gibts hier im Forum Leute aus dem Kreis Offenbach, die vielleicht wie ich noch Anfänger mit dem Mountainbike fahren sind und sich für gelegentliche Touren treffen wollen.

Über Antworten würde ich mich Freuen.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Erdi01 (29. August 2004)

Hallo Nachbar  ,

ich wohne in Dietzenbach  Schau einfach mal in unseren MTB "Touren rund um Hanau" und RR Thread (Strecken rund um Hanau). Wir sind keine geschlossene Gesellschaft  Neuzugänge sind herzlich willkommen ... also los, einfach posten  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roland.S (30. August 2004)

Hi Erdi,

danke für das Angebot, ich denke aber für Euch bin ich noch nicht Fit genug, den so dicke Waden hab ich noch nicht  .

Gruß Roland


----------



## fastmike (30. August 2004)

könnte dir ne kleine anfangstour sagen:kiesgrube an der alten zulassungsstelle starten,dann weiter auf den schmalen wegen um den see,dann über die strasse zum martinsee,seeumrundung,vielleicht ma auf den kleinen berg und wieder heim,zum anfang


----------



## Lupo (30. August 2004)

Roland.S schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Erdi,
> 
> danke für das Angebot, ich denke aber für Euch bin ich noch nicht Fit genug, den so dicke Waden hab ich noch nicht  .
> 
> Gruß Roland


hi Roland,

wir fahrn öfters mal ne Feierabendrunde über Hst. Patershausen ins Rodgau und wieder zurück. Kannst dich gern mal anschliessen wenn du Lust hast. Das Tempo richtet sich natürlich nach dem schwächsten TN, wir wollen ja unsern Spass haben und sind net auf der Flucht  

Gruss, Wolfgang


----------



## Roland.S (30. August 2004)

hey danke, die Tour werde ich mal testen, bin eben mal kurz durch die gegend gedüsst, quer durch den Wald zur Kreis-Quer, dann hoch nach Jügesheim und wieder zurück nach Heusenstamm.
Die dunklen Wolken sahen mir doch sehr nach Nass werden aus  und bei dem Wind hat es nicht so viel Spaß gemacht.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Roland.S (30. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hi Roland,
> 
> wir fahrn öfters mal ne Feierabendrunde über Hst. Patershausen ins Rodgau und wieder zurück. Kannst dich gern mal anschliessen wenn du Lust hast. Das Tempo richtet sich natürlich nach dem schwächsten TN, wir wollen ja unsern Spass haben und sind net auf der Flucht
> 
> Gruss, Wolfgang




Hi Wolfgang,

das hört sich gut an, sag mal gescheit wenn Ihr wieder fahrt, da fahr ich doch gerne mal mit.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Lupo (30. August 2004)

wenn man wetter de glaubt solls ab mittwoch wieder trocken sein, dann ginge was. Wo sollen wir dich aufgabeln? Normal kommen wir am Schwimmbad vorbei nach Hst. rein und fahren an der Bahn lang nach Patershausen weiter.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. August 2004)

Roland.S schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Erdi,
> 
> danke für das Angebot, ich denke aber für Euch bin ich noch nicht Fit genug, den so dicke Waden hab ich noch nicht  .
> 
> Gruß Roland



Gern geschehen  ... Aber keine Angst wie Lupo schon schreibt "wir sind nicht auf der Flucht" ... Lupo stammt auch aus em Hanau Thread  

UND ...

wenns Richtung Patershäuser geht ... schließ ich mich doch glatt an  

Erdi01


----------



## Roland.S (30. August 2004)

am Mittwoch Abend spiel ich Tennis, also wäre mir Donnerstag lieber.
Würde das bei Euch auch klappen?
Aufgabeln könntet Ihr mich an der abgebrannten Scheune, da wo es von Sommerfeld in den Wald hinein geht.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Erdi01 (30. August 2004)

DO Abend is der einzige Abend der bei mir verplant is  ... Was solls beim nächsten Mal ...

MI und am WE stehn bei mir RR Touren an, wenn interesse besteht im RR Thread guggen  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nameless (30. August 2004)

Ein Anfänger aus meiner Gegend, wunderbar.
Ich habe weder Erfahrung noch Kondition, einer kleinen Tour wäre ich aber doch nicht abgeneigt.
Vieleicht lässts sich ja irgendwann mal einrichten?


----------



## Lupo (30. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenns Richtung Patershäuser geht ... schließ ich mich doch glatt an
> 
> Erdi01



jaja, un dann gibts wieder sone typische erditour wo man sich irgendwo hinter dem weisswurschtäquator wiederfindet und für die heimfahrt den schnitt ausrechnen muss um noch bei helligkeit das ziel zu erreichen    

aber spass beiseite, ob mittwoch oder donnerstag, da bin ich flexibel und könnte so um 17:45 - 18:00 an der verkokelten scheuer sein. Und wenn sich noch wer anschliessen will, kein problem


----------



## Roland.S (30. August 2004)

OK Lupo,

da Erdi ja leider am Mi und Do nicht kann, können wir ja mal den Donnerstag festhalten, 18.00 Uhr an der verkokelten Scheuer.
Nameles, wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast kannst Du ja auch mitfahren, vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Leuts.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Erdi01 (30. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, un dann gibts wieder sone typische erditour wo man sich irgendwo hinter dem weisswurschtäquator wiederfindet und für die heimfahrt den schnitt ausrechnen muss um noch bei helligkeit das ziel zu erreichen



Hee Lup ... verkraul mir hier die Leutz nich gleich wieder 

DO  ... beim nächsten Mal bin ich dabei  

@Nameless ... GOIL ein weitere Dietzebäscher. Mach Dir kein Kopp, die Kondition kommt ganz von allein. Denn Spaß gibts ab der ersten Minute  
Auf komm mit in den "Touren rund um Hanau" Thread, dann sind die Dietzebacher schon zu dritt und können nen Gegenpohl zu dem ganzen Hanau-Gesocks bilden  

@all ... hmmm ... wollen wir hier tatsächlich einen dritten Thread "Kreis Offenbach" eröffnen oder wollen wir unsere Schreibwut nich in den "Touren ... Hanau" Thread verlagern ... auf das da überhaupt keiner mehr mim lesen hinterher kommt  

Erdi01


----------



## Nameless (31. August 2004)

Sobald ich etwas fitter bin, komm ich gerne mal mit, im Moment ist es aber wirklich schlimm...
Ich bin gerade dabei, die Gegend zu erkunden. Mir fehlts halt noch an interessanteren Strecken. Hast du vieleicht ein paar Tipps?


----------



## Roland.S (31. August 2004)

Hi Erdi,

ja wäre Toll wenn Du dann nächste Woche Donnerstag kannst, da halt ich mir den Termin auch schon mal frei.
Diesen Thread können wir ja weiter benutzen, so als Anfängerthread so wie von mir auch gedacht  .

@ Nameless,

ein Tipp von mir, rein in den Wald und dann einfach nach belieben die Wege kreuz-und querfahren, so mach ich das auch meistens, raus kommt man immer wieder   .
Wenn du dann mal ein kleines bisschen Bergauf willst, fahr nach Waldacker rein von Dietzenbach aus und dann in etwa der mitte des Ortes rechts hoch, wo die Häuserreihen wieder anfangen nach den Grünstreifen  .
In dem Waldstück gehts rauf und runter.

Gruß Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nameless (31. August 2004)

Bisher bin ich auch nur kreuz und quer durch den Wald. 
Bloß bin ich immer in Heusenstamm rausgekommen - als ich dachte, ich wäre wieder in Dietzenbach. So konnte ich dann aber immer noch 20 Minuten anhängen, obwohl ich schon wieder zuhause sein wollte.

Das Waldstück bei Waldacker werd ich mir anschaun. Ein paar Hügel werden schon nicht schaden.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. August 2004)

Roland.S schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Erdi,
> 
> ja wäre Toll wenn Du dann nächste Woche Donnerstag kannst, da halt ich mir den Termin auch schon mal frei.
> Diesen Thread können wir ja weiter benutzen, so als Anfängerthread so wie von mir auch gedacht  .
> Gruß Roland


 
O.K., hab ich kein Problem mit auch hier rein zu schauen und zu schreiben  

Nächsten DO ist O.K. für mich. In den allermeisten Fällen kann ich unter der Woche so ab 17:30 - 18:00 Uhr ab Dietzenbach. Auch ganz spontan, Nachmittags pepostet und abends dann los.  

@Nameless ... klar kenn ich die Wege um Dtz. Meist kenn ich Dtz. aber nur als Start und Zielort für meine/unsere Touren  Treffpunkt war dann immer Toom Parkplatz für die Hanau-Thread Teilnehmer. 

Wir können gerne mal abends ne kleine Runde um Dietzenbach drehen, sind so 22 KM 1-1,5 Std. die Huppel nahe Waldacker sind auch bei ... also wer will/mit will einfach melden

Erdi01


----------



## Roland.S (31. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nächsten DO ist O.K. für mich. In den allermeisten Fällen kann ich unter der Woche so ab 17:30 - 18:00 Uhr ab Dietzenbach. Auch ganz spontan, Nachmittags pepostet und abends dann los.
> 
> Wir können gerne mal abends ne kleine Runde um Dietzenbach drehen, sind so 22 KM 1-1,5 Std. die Huppel nahe Waldacker sind auch bei ... also wer will/mit will einfach melden
> 
> Erdi01




18.00 Uhr ist auch für mich immer eine gute Zeit, bis ich zuhause bin von der Arbeit ist es 16.30 Uhr dann passt das.
Die kleine Runde um Dietzenbach hören sich doch gut an, könne wir ja dann mal in Angriff nehmen  .

Gruß Roland


----------



## Nameless (31. August 2004)

Um 18 Uhr müsste ich auch können, grundsätzlich jeden Tag.
Bei der Runde wäre ich wohl dabei.


----------



## Roland.S (31. August 2004)

Dann mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung, damit keine Termine durcheinander kommen  .
Am Donnerstag den 2.9.Treffpunkt 18.00 Uhr an der abgebrannten Scheuer in Heusenstamm (Sommerfeld) zugesagt haben bis jetzt Lupo und Ich.

Am darauf folgenden Donnerstag ist schon die nächste Tour geplant, rund um Dietzenbach  auch so um 18.00 Uhr, Treffpunkt noch offen.

Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch genug mitfahrer.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Nameless (31. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können gerne mal abends ne kleine Runde um Dietzenbach drehen, sind so 22 KM 1-1,5 Std. die Huppel nahe Waldacker sind auch bei ... also wer will/mit will einfach melden
> 
> Erdi01



Wie wäre es ganz spontan mit morgen abend um 18.00?
Das Wetter scheint ganz gut zu werden.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. August 2004)

Roland.S schrieb:
			
		

> Am darauf folgenden Donnerstag ist schon die nächste Tour geplant, rund um Dietzenbach  auch so um 18.00 Uhr, Terffpunkt noch offen.
> Gruß Roland



Gut, merks mir vor. Treffpunkt Patershäuser Hofgut 18:00 Uhr. Kennt jeder ... oder  Wie stehts mit "Bad Offenbach"



			
				Nameless schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es ganz spontan mit morgen abend um 18.00?
> Das Wetter scheint ganz gut zu werden.


Sorry, schon mim Renner unterwegs. Ab Freitag bei mir wieder ...

Erdi01


----------



## Roland.S (31. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, merks mir vor. Treffpunkt Patershäuser Hofgut 18:00 Uhr. Kennt jeder ... oder  Wie stehts mit "Bad Offenbach"




OK Habs mit Notiert  

Gruß Roland


----------



## Nameless (31. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, schon mim Renner unterwegs. Ab Freitag bei mir wieder ...
> 
> Erdi01



Wie wäre es dann ganz spontan  am Freitag um 18.00?
Solange eine etwas langsamere Runde dich nicht stört.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. August 2004)

Ihr kennt das LMB (Last-Minute-Biking)? da können Touren reingesetzt werden und man kann sich per Klick an- und abmelden.

Hab mal nen Eintrag gemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2347

Erdi01

EDIT, gerade erst gelesen:


			
				Nameless schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es dann ganz spontan  am Freitag um 18.00?
> Solange eine etwas langsamere Runde dich nicht stört.


O.K. sagen wir auch 18:00 Patershäuser Hofgut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nameless (1. September 2004)

Wunderbar, Freitag schleichen wir dann eine Runde durch den Wald.


----------



## Google (2. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> aber spass beiseite, ob mittwoch oder donnerstag, da bin ich flexibel und könnte so um 17:45 - 18:00 an der verkokelten scheuer sein. Und wenn sich noch wer anschliessen will, kein problem





			
				Roland.S schrieb:
			
		

> OK Lupo,
> 
> da Erdi ja leider am Mi und Do nicht kann, können wir ja mal den Donnerstag festhalten, 18.00 Uhr an der verkokelten Scheuer.
> Nameles, wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast kannst Du ja auch mitfahren, vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Leuts.
> ...


Aahhh Ja !!! Gibt es also doch ne Tour heute ?? Im Hanau Thread wird man ja scheinbar nicht erhört.......


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Sind für Donnerstag irgendwelche Touren geplant ?? Bitte meld, meld


Wenn nix dagegen spricht würd ich gerne mitfahren   @ Lupo @ Ich würd dann mit dem Rad bei Euch vorbei kommen. Wann müßte ich da sein ?

Frank


----------



## Lupo (2. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Aahhh Ja !!! Gibt es also doch ne Tour heute ?? Im Hanau Thread wird man ja scheinbar nicht erhört.......
> Wenn nix dagegen spricht würd ich gerne mitfahren   @ Lupo @ Ich würd dann mit dem Rad bei Euch vorbei kommen. Wann müßte ich da sein ?
> 
> Frank


da spricht überhaupt nix dagegen, ich will so um 17:30 bei mir starten. Allerdings hat Roland ja gepostet dass er noch (net) so die power hat und desshalb wird er es auch sein, der das Tempo und die Streckenlänge bestimmen. (ausser er untertreibt und ich bin der Langsamste  )

Wolfgang


----------



## Google (2. September 2004)

Dann warte auf mich. Komm dann vorbei. Wegen der Tour heute: Wir sind ja net auf der Flucht


----------



## Roland.S (2. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> da spricht überhaupt nix dagegen, ich will so um 17:30 bei mir starten. Allerdings hat Roland ja gepostet dass er noch (net) so die power hat und desshalb wird er es auch sein, der das Tempo und die Streckenlänge bestimmen. (ausser er untertreibt und ich bin der Langsamste  )
> 
> Wolfgang




Hallo,

na dann macht Euch mal auf eine gemütliche Waldtour gefasst, wenn ich so lese was Ihr hier alles so drauf habt   , aber ich freu mich auf heute Abend, dauernt alleine fahren macht auch kein Spaß.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Ippie (2. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt wird der Offenbacher Bereich erweitert. Sehr schön  

Ich wünsche Euch heute Abend viel Spaß und das nächste mal könnt Ihr mit mir rechnen. 

@[email protected] Heb' Dir noch ein bißchen Kraft für Sonntag auf. 
Nach den letzten zwei Tagen fahre ich heute mit der Familie (Recom mit max. 100er Puls, wenn die Family gut drauf ist).

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (2. September 2004)

Heute ne Tour durch den Kreis Offenbach und ich kann net ... das darf nicht war sein  

ABER ... morgen findet auch noch mal ne Genußtour statt. Bislang sind wir nur zu zweit  Vielleicht findet sich der Ein oder Andere ja auch noch ein ... 18 Uhr Patershäuser Hofgut  

Also ... ich höre ...

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (2. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...e Genußtour...Erdi01


sach des immer schön vor dich hin, des Wort GENUSSTOUR
dass des net vergisst


----------



## Erdi01 (2. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> sach des immer schön vor dich hin, des Wort GENUSSTOUR
> dass des net vergisst



grrrr   ... was soll dat jetzt wieder heisen ... grrr    Er mag mich nich    

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roland.S (2. September 2004)

Hallo,

so ich bin wieder wohlbehalten zurück, es hat richtig Spaß gemacht  und ich freu mich schon auf nächsten Donnerstag  .
Wir sind fast 40 km gefahren, hätte nicht gedacht das ich so lange mithalte, ich hoffe ich hab euch das Tempo nicht so versaut   .
Was mit Morgen bestimmt ein bisschen aua tut ist mein Hintern  , ob sonst noch irgent welch folge Erscheinungen kommen weis ich erst Morgen   .

Schönen Abend noch.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Google (3. September 2004)

Roland.S schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> so ich bin wieder wohlbehalten zurück, es hat richtig Spaß gemacht  und ich freu mich schon auf nächsten Donnerstag  .
> Wir sind fast 40 km gefahren, hätte nicht gedacht das ich so lange mithalte, ich hoffe ich hab euch das Tempo nicht so versaut   .
> ...


Und bis ich daheim war hatt ich fast 81 Km   Die Tour gestern war genau das Richtige für mich....Äppel klauen und Eis essen....wie früher  

Natürlich bin ich ab und an mal dabei....


----------



## Roland.S (6. September 2004)

Hi Erdi,

wie war eigentlich Deine Tour am Freitag mit Nameless? man hört garnix.

Was für ne Strecke hast Du jetzt für den Donnerstag geplant? Fragen über Fragen  , drei Leuts sind wir ja bis jetzt.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Nameless (6. September 2004)

Bin irgendwie noch garnicht dazu gekommen, etwas zu schreiben...
Ich fands lustig, auch wenns für mich doch "etwas" anstrengend war.
Für Erdi wars wohl zu langsam, aber das war ja von Anfang an klar. 

Ich würds wiederholen.

/e Donnerstag bin ich auch dabei, dann werden wir ja sehn, wer von uns langsamer ist.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. September 2004)

Roland.S schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Erdi,
> 
> wie war eigentlich Deine Tour am Freitag mit Nameless? man hört garnix.
> 
> ...



Ja stimmt   Ich lese und schreib mittlerweile in 4-5 MTB + RR Foren.  

Heut war ich schwimmen (seit 10 Jahren das erste Mal  ) Morgen is ne RR Feierabendrunde angesetzt. MI mach ich nix. Ja und für DO hab ich glaub sogar ein LMB Eintrag gemacht 

Wird wohl die selbe Runde werden wie letzten FR mit Nameless. Wird halt doch schon wieder recht früh duster ... oder habt Ihr alle schon Beleuchtung  Ohne geht in 2-3 Wochen nach Feierabend eh nix mehr  

Oder wir suchen uns dann WE Termine  

Also bis DO am Hofgut ...

Erdi01


----------



## Roland.S (6. September 2004)

Nameless schrieb:
			
		

> /e Donnerstag bin ich auch dabei, dann werden wir ja sehn, wer von uns langsamer ist.



na dann sind wir ja schon zu viert
 , ich Kränkel z.Z. ein bisschen und kann somit nur langsam fahren   .

Gruß Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roland.S (6. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja stimmt   Ich lese und schreib mittlerweile in 4-5 MTB + RR Foren.
> 
> Heut war ich schwimmen (seit 10 Jahren das erste Mal  ) Morgen is ne RR Feierabendrunde angesetzt. MI mach ich nix. Ja und für DO hab ich glaub sogar ein LMB Eintrag gemacht
> 
> ...



bis Donnerstag werde ich mir noch ein einfaches Lichtlein zulegen
 und ein LMB eintrag hast Du gemacht Erdi !   , da haben sich auch schon welche angemeldet.
Bis Donnerstag, ich freu mich drauf.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Nameless (6. September 2004)

Eine Lampe fehlt mir noch. Muss ich mich doch wohl demnächst an den Selbstbau wagen. Wenn ich doch bloß das Geld hätte. :/


----------



## Miss Marple (7. September 2004)

Hallo Jungs,  ich würd mich euch am Donnerstag anschließen wenn ich darf  .

Lupo fährt so früh zur Hohen Mark    und es muß doch einer von uns im Geschäft bleiben  , aber der Treffpunkt um 18.00 Uhr wär für mich ok.

Ich freu mich schon auf eine "gemütliche" Erdie-Tour  

bis Donnerstag, Martina


----------



## Roland.S (7. September 2004)

Uhi  , bei der gemütlichen Erdi Tour, haben sich ja schon 6 Teilnehmer angemeldet   , da ist ja richtig was Los.

Bis Donnerstag dann  .

Gruß Roland


----------



## Andreas (8. September 2004)

Ja, die gemütlichen Touren ziehen wohl mehr Teilnehmer an.

Ich bin auch dabei. Habe den Beitrag jetzt erst entdeckt, da ich nur ins Odenwald Forum regelmaessig reinschaue. Zum Glueck hat Erdi ja einen LMB Eintrag gemacht   

Bis Donnerstag


----------



## Erdi01 (8. September 2004)

Roland.S schrieb:
			
		

> Uhi  , bei der gemütlichen Erdi Tour, haben sich ja schon 6 Teilnehmer angemeldet   , da ist ja richtig was Los.
> 
> Bis Donnerstag dann  .
> 
> Gruß Roland



Ohhh ... bin auch angenehm überrascht. 

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus habt Ihr vor über den Herbst/Winter durchzufahren, so wie ich  Im Hanau-Thread sind schon reg. Touren geplant. DI Googles Barberossa-Tour ab Parkplatz B8 zwischen HU und Kahl(?) DO eine Lupo-Runde ab OF Richtung Bad Vilbel und/oder eine Art Rundfahrt bei der Jeder ein und aussteigen kann.

Würde bei Interesse auch Feierabendrunden durch den Kreis Offenbach anbieten, zusätzlich oder in Abspache mit meinen Kumpels aus dem Hanau-Thread. 2-3 Std. Fahrzeit, bei nahezu jedem Wetter. Licht is natürlich Plicht   

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (8. September 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch dabei. Habe den Beitrag jetzt erst entdeckt, da ich nur ins Odenwald Forum regelmaessig reinschaue. Zum Glueck hat Erdi ja einen LMB Eintrag gemacht
> 
> Bis Donnerstag


Hofgut ... is definitiv Radweg 7, hab noch mal auf die Karte geschaut. 

Du solltest auch regelmäßig in den "Touren rund um Hanau" Thread schauen aus dem ich stamme. Da werden auch regelmäßig Touren durch den Spessart/Odenwald/Taunus angeboten. Falls Du auch RR fährst is auch unser RR-Thread interessant. Und natürlich dieser "Kreis Offenbach" Thread. Mal sehen wie der sich entwickelt  

Bist Du der Kopf hinter der MTB-Rhein-Main Page  Kenn einige der beschriebenen Touren, aber nicht alle. Wir sollten mal die Ein oder Andere Tour gemeinsam fahren  Mit wir mein ich nicht nur uns Beide. Im Hanau Thread sind genug die da mitziehen

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (9. September 2004)

Hi Erdi01,

ja das koennen wir gerne machen. Ich fahre auch das ganze Jahr durch. Jedenfalls solange es mindestens 3 Grad sind. 

Das Hofgut habe ich uebrigens gefunden. Ich hab gestern mal eine kleine Runde gedreht. Waren 10 km von mir aus...

Bis heute Abend!


----------



## Kwi-Schan (9. September 2004)

Hallo Erdi,
ich wäre durchaus auch an der ein oder anderen Abendtour im Winter ab Dtzb./Rödermark interessiert (ohne dass man dabei Googles/Ippies/Bikerfuzzies "Klassiker" Barbarossatour vernachlässigen müsste).
Ansonsten sehen wir uns (hoffentlich) nachher,
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Nameless (9. September 2004)

Vieleicht werde ich heute doch nicht kommen können, hab Probleme mit meinem Magen...
Wenns doch klappt, komme ich so, dass ich auf jeden Fall vor 18.00 am Patershäuser Hof bin, ihr braucht also nicht auf mich zu warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nameless (9. September 2004)

Mir gehts so weit ganz gut, eigentlich wollte ich jetzt bei euch sein. 
Aber nein, ich hatte zwei platte Schläuche. Und natürlich keine Ersatzschläuche.


----------



## Miss Marple (9. September 2004)

Hallo Jungs, ich bin schon wieder gut in Offenbach angekommen. 

@[email protected] es ist immer wieder toll wie du altbekannte Wege immer wieder neu kombinierst, geradezu virtuos   .

@[email protected] schön das es dir wieder besser geht, 2 platte Schläuche sind aber auch blöd. Bestimmt kommst du ein andermal mit.   

@[email protected] morgen 10.00 Uhr  . Gruß an Rebecca und den Kleinen.

Bis bald , Martina


----------



## Erdi01 (9. September 2004)

Hi Zusammen,

@Miss Marple ... eigentlich waren wir stoffelhaft, lassen Dich im halbdunkel allein nach OF radeln  Aber schön zu lesen, dass Du wieder gut gelandet bist. Ich geh mal von aus. Das der Rest auch wieder heil zu Hause ist  



			
				Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] es ist immer wieder toll wie du altbekannte Wege immer wieder neu kombinierst, geradezu virtuos   .
> Bis bald , Martina


Also ehrlich gesagt bin ich die ganzen Wege um Dtz schon 2-3 Jahre nicht mehr gefahren. Dtz. war halt immer nur Start und Ziel  Werd mich an einem der nächsten WE mal auf den Weg machen und mir die Wege genauer anschauen. Ob die alle noch existieren und wo sie enden  

Dann sollte den hier anstehenden Herbst/Winter Feierabendtouren nix mehr im Weg stehen und ich hoff schon mal auf einige Teilnehmer  

Ab/bis Dtz waren das jetzt 39 KM und immerhin haben sich die Hubbel auf 160 HM addiert.

Schön, dass alle die sich im LMB angemeldet haben auch erschiehnen sind  
@Nameless ... dumm gelaufen mit den Schläuchen ... dann wieder beim nächsten Mal ...

@Andreas ... wenn bei Dir die nächste Tour ansteht, oder mal ne Feierabendrunde geplant ist ... poste ... und wenn ich kann bin ich dabei  

Also in diesem Sinne ... auf zur nächten Runde ...

Erdi01


----------



## Roland.S (9. September 2004)

Hi,

ja ich bin auch wieder heil Zuhause angekommen und hab Miss Marple ja noch bis zum Bahnübergang in Heusenstamm Mitte begleitet  .

@Erdi, es hat Spaß gemacht, am Anfang war es ein bisschen schell, doch dann hat sich das Tempo ganz gut eingependelt  .
Ich bin nur Froh, das ich bei der "Sandbremse" ein Stück hinter Euch war, so konnte ich frühzeitig ausklicken, sonst wäre ich weich gelandet   .

@Nameless, beim nächsten mal klappt es bestimmt  .

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich beim nächsten mal auch wieder dabei  .

Schönen Abend noch.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Erdi01 (9. September 2004)

Roland.S schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi, es hat Spaß gemacht, am Anfang war es ein bisschen schell, doch dann hat sich das Tempo ganz gut eingependelt  .
> Gruß Roland


Jo, bin ja auch mit angezogener Bremse gefahren    (nur ä Späßle  )

Erdi01


----------



## Roland.S (9. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, bin ja auch mit angezogener Bremse gefahren    (nur ä Späßle  )
> 
> Erdi01




und jetzt brauchst Du neue Bremsbeläge    

Gruß Roland


----------



## Andreas (10. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ja das war ne nette Tour gestern und durch den Zickzack Kurs von Erdi sind auch einige km zusammen gekommen. 

Zum Glueck wurde mit Tour mit einem herrlichen Sonnenuntergang beendet und es wurde nicht spaeter. Auf den letzten 2 km brauchte ich Licht und meine Akkus hielten auch nicht viel laenger.




			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas ... wenn bei Dir die nächste Tour ansteht, oder mal ne Feierabendrunde geplant ist ... poste ... und wenn ich kann bin ich dabei
> 
> Also in diesem Sinne ... auf zur nächten Runde ...
> 
> Erdi01



@Erdi: Alles klar, die naechste Tour kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (10. September 2004)

So, ich bin gestern auch wieder gut nach Hause gekommen - war eine nette Runde und ich glaube, dass sie sich auch im Winter gut eignet (oder für einen Nightride)   - also Danke an Erdi für die Führung!

@Miss Marple - Danke fürs Daumendrücken, lief alles glatt.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## KillerN (10. September 2004)

Wow, ich wusste gar nicht das es Mtbler in meinem Gebiet gibt, dachte ich wäre der einzigste der hier rumtrailt.    

Mich würde interresieren was ihr fahrt. Fahrt ihr mehr Asphaltierte Waldwege wie in richtung Patershäuser Hof oder gehts wenn möglich auf Trails ?

Ich würde gerne mal mit euch mitfahren, vielleicht kenn ich Trails die ihr noch nicht kennt oder umgekehrt, würde mich freuen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (10. September 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, ich wusste gar nicht das es Mtbler in meinem Gebiet gibt, dachte ich wäre der einzigste der hier rumtrailt.
> 
> Mich würde interresieren was ihr fahrt. Fahrt ihr mehr Asphaltierte Waldwege wie in richtung Patershäuser Hof oder gehts wenn möglich auf Trails ?
> 
> Ich würde gerne mal mit euch mitfahren, vielleicht kenn ich Trails die ihr noch nicht kennt oder umgekehrt, würde mich freuen !



hi willkommen,

wo kommsten her  wir fahren alles was geht. wald- feld- wiesenwege, asphalt und/oder trail. der thread is noch recht jung und ausbaufähig  

will das hier etablieren und regelmässig touren anbieten. auch übern winter. wenn was läuft stehts hier oder im LMB (last-minute-biking (oben rechts))
bist herzlich willkommen, auch tourvorschläge von dir  

kannst auch mal in den "touren rund um hanau" thread reinschauen, da misch ich auch mit. läuft ach regelmäßig was.

also, wann sehen wir uns ...

erdi01


----------



## KillerN (10. September 2004)

Hi,

klar fahr ich mal mit ! Fahre sehr oft alleine und pedaliere meine Trainingskilometer oft nur mit meinem Mp3 player ab   

Ich komme aus Heusenstamm. Leider ist ja unser Revier hier nicht sehr bergig, so müsste man schon etwas raus fahren um in die Berge zu kommen.

Wenn ich gut drau bin fahr ich nach Aschaffenburg und dort dann den Johannesberg hoch und dann hinten in die Berge rein, ein Mtb Genuss die Ecke dort, ein Train und Feld/Wiesen -weg nach dem anderen.

Habt ihr denn schon einen festen Termin/Route für euer nächstes Treffen ?


----------



## Roland.S (10. September 2004)

Hallo,

ist ja lustig noch einer aus Heusenstamm, jetzt sind wir schon zu zweit   ich bin wie Du hier lesen kannst, zwar noch Anfänger, aber ausbaufähig  .
Über gemeinsame Touren würde ich mich auch freuen.

Gruß Roland


----------



## KillerN (11. September 2004)

HI Roland, gibt also noch jemanden hier im Kaff   

Warste schonmal hinten bei der Waldesruh, dort wo son "Berg" ist auf dem ein Wasserrecervoi oder ähnliches stationiert ist ? Naja auf jedenfall in der Ecke da hinten trainier ich öfters mal bissle Kraft und Kondition, wenn du Lust hast fährste mit mir mal mit. Ist meiner Meinung der beste Fleck wenn man nicht gerade weit raus fahren will und trotzdem was für die Beine machen möchte.


----------



## Roland.S (11. September 2004)

Hi KillerN,

hier Kaff gibts bestimmt noch mehr MTBler, die kennen aber das Forum nicht  .
Hinter der Waldesruh, da war ich noch nie, können wir mal zusammen hinfahren, oder auch andere Touren machen, nur mußt Du dann ein bisschen langsamer fahren, wie Erdi mit angezogener Bremse
  .

Gruß Roland


----------



## KillerN (11. September 2004)

Klar kann man mal machen, nur jetzt beginnt ja das sau wetter    

Wir können ja mal was  auf Last Minute machen oder ?

Sofern das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roland.S (11. September 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Klar kann man mal machen, nur jetzt beginnt ja das sau wetter
> 
> Wir können ja mal was  auf Last Minute machen oder ?
> 
> Sofern das Wetter mitspielt




ja können wir so machen, oder über den Thread hier, ich schau hier jeden Abend mal rein, hoffen wir mal, noch auf weiterhin gutes Wetter.

Gruß Roland


----------



## KillerN (12. September 2004)

Hättest ihr denn mal Lust rüber nach Bayern zu fahren und dort paar Berge abzuklappern, Trailen und so ...

Mit Bayern mein ich Aschaffenburg und die Gegend, anfahrtszeit dort hin ca 1 Std (haben wir wenigstens schonmal schön warme Muskeln). 

Würde mich auf viele Mitfahrer freuen   
(Nächstes Wochenende wäre doch bestimmt nen gutes Datum oder ?)


----------



## Google (12. September 2004)

Hei, ich mal wieder   Hier tut sich ja Einiges   Wie ja schon einige bestimmt mitbekommen habe komm ich auch aus dem Hanau-Thread.....

Touren rund um Hanau heißt nicht nur Touren im Umkreis von 20-30 Km oder so... Wie sind dort sehr flexibel, fahren in der Hanauer Gegend, Spessart/Hahnenkamm, Taunus, Odenwald und manchmal auch noch viel weiter wie zuletzt im Westerwald. Teilweise fahrn die Leute mit dem Auto hin (natürlich nicht zum Westerwald   ) oder gleich mit dem Rad, bei uns finden sich ganz verschiedene Leistungsklassen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen auch mal bei uns mit zu touren  Gerade zum kommenden Winter ne super Sache wenn man nicht alleine fahren muß. So wie ich ab und an mal bei Euch mitfahren werde, schaut einfach mal bei uns rein. Für die, welche noch ein bisschen Ausdauer und Fitness drauflegen müssen, schalten wir geren auch mal 2-3 Gänge zurück  

Also bis demnächst dann

Google


----------



## Andreas (13. September 2004)

Hallo,

bevor die Wochenendplanung anfaengt ... wie waere es mit einer Runde am Donnerstag? Wer hat Lust und Zeit?


----------



## Sakir (13. September 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bevor die Wochenendplanung anfaengt ... wie waere es mit einer Runde am Donnerstag? Wer hat Lust und Zeit?



Ahoi, 
Zeit und Lust habe ich reichlich ))
Mach mal einen Vorschlag wohin es gehen soll.

Michael


----------



## Kwi-Schan (13. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Für die, welche noch ein bisschen Ausdauer und Fitness drauflegen müssen, schalten wir geren auch mal 2-3 Gänge zurück



Danke, Google, vielleicht kann ich dann auch mal wieder mit Euch Marathonisti fahren  

Donnerstag würde mir auch passen... Lasst uns was auf die Beine stellen...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (13. September 2004)

Hi,

also DO klingt gut. Nach den aktuellen Wetterservern soll es heiter bis wolking und ein bisschen kühl werden. Glaub so 15-16 C. Aber wir sind ja Naturmenschen und ein bisschen draußen sitzen schaded sicher nicht.
Deshalb mein Vorschlag für DO abend:


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben doch noch ein paar Touren zu absolvieren, solange es noch warm ist. Da wäre z.B.
> 
> - Erdi01 mit Messel Tour und anschliessendem Schmaus in der Schnitzelranch !
> - Google Kaffee & Kuchen fahrt (BaHaBu)
> ...


Tour ab/bis Dtz. mit Einkehr Schnitzelranch davor oder danach. Ich wäre für die Tour danach, zum verdauen  Licht ist Plicht  

Werde das auch im "Hanau" Thread posten. Äußert Euch mal dazu ... ob wir das machen wollen  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (13. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> also DO klingt gut. Nach den aktuellen Wetterservern soll es heiter bis wolking und ein bisschen kühl werden. Glaub so 15-16 C. Aber wir sind ja Naturmenschen und ein bisschen draußen sitzen schaded sicher nicht.
> Deshalb mein Vorschlag für DO abend:
> ...


Antwort guckst Du Hier


----------



## Ippie (13. September 2004)

@[email protected] ich freue mich, daß Du am Do fahren möchtest. Denkst Du auch an die LD am Freitag? 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Roland.S (13. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> also DO klingt gut. Nach den aktuellen Wetterservern soll es heiter bis wolking und ein bisschen kühl werden. Glaub so 15-16 C. Aber wir sind ja Naturmenschen und ein bisschen draußen sitzen schaded sicher nicht.
> Deshalb mein Vorschlag für DO abend:
> ...




Hi Erdi,

die Licht ist Pflicht Touren sind z.Z. noch nicht so was für mich, ich fahr lieber noch beim Hellen, solange es geht, auserdem muß ich grade mal meinen Erkältung auskurieren  .
Ich muß allso diesmal Passen  , so ein rießen Schnitzel hätte mich schon gereizt   , aber die Schnitzelranch läuft ja nicht weg, beim nächsten mal dann.

Gruß Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (13. September 2004)

Roland.S schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß allso diesmal Passen


schade, hätte dich gerne mal kennengelernt... dann halt beim nächsten mal....

als Treffpunkt wäre doch der komische "Pat.... Hof" wieder ganz o.k. da kann ich von HU aus angeradelt kommen... 
als Uhrzeit würde ich mal 18-18:30 vorschlagen, da es der Erdi01 bestimmt nicht früher schafft !

wie schauts mit dem Rest aus Nameless, Andreas, Kwi-Schan, KillerN etc. ???

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (13. September 2004)

Hallo,

also Schnitzelranch ist erst mal auf mehrfachen Wunsch abgeblasen  

Es steht eine normale Feierabendtour an. Treffpunkt 18 Uhr Patershäuser Hofgut. Gefahren wird irgendwas ... kann jeder seinen Senf dazugeben  

LMB Eintag mach ich jetzt ... also bis DO  

Erdi01

P.S. @Nameless ... wegen Federgabelwechsel finden sich schon helfende Hände, wenns soweit is  Was gibts für eine


----------



## Andreas (13. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> LMB Eintag mach ich jetzt ... also bis DO



Hab mich gerade eingetragen... bis Do.


----------



## Google (14. September 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, Google, vielleicht kann ich dann auch mal wieder mit Euch Marathonisti fahren
> 
> Donnerstag würde mir auch passen... Lasst uns was auf die Beine stellen...
> 
> ...


Auf Dich war des jetzt eigentlich nicht gemünzt. Und nur weil ich jetzt ein paar Maras gefahren bin, heißt das nicht, daß ich jetzt drei Klassen besser bin. Wir könnnen gerne zusammen fahren. Würd mich eh mal freuen Dich wieder zu sehen...

Als ich mit biken anfing, ist tboy noch oft mit uns zusammen gefahren. Und damals waren schon Welten zwischen meiner jetzigen Verfassung und seiner damaligen. Nur mal so nebenbei....

Also bis demnächst..


----------



## Nameless (14. September 2004)

Donnerstag werd ich dann wohl dabei sein, Schläuche sind angekommen, Licht müsste morgen da sein. 

@ Erdi: Eine Marzocchi MX Pro ETA ist es, müsste die Tage ankommen.


----------



## Nameless (15. September 2004)

Irgendwie ist bei mir im Moment der Wurm drin... Jetzt lieg ich wieder mit einer Erkältung im Bett.
Ich hoffe zwar bis morgen wieder halbwegs fit zu sein, sicher ist aber nichts...

@ Erdi01: Ich hab dir ne Mail wegen der Gabel-Einbau-Geschichte geschrieben, ist einfacher.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. September 2004)

Nameless schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie ist bei mir im Moment der Wurm drin... Jetzt lieg ich wieder mit einer Erkältung im Bett.
> Ich hoffe zwar bis morgen wieder halbwegs fit zu sein, sicher ist aber nichts...
> 
> @ Erdi01: Ich hab dir ne Mail wegen der Gabel-Einbau-Geschichte geschrieben, ist einfacher.


erst 100% auskurieren, dann wieder aufs Bike. Dann schauen wir auch nach der Gabel und machen ein Date  

@all ... 
... LMB Eintrag für morgen is gemacht   ... 
... SA is RR angesagt, auch LMB im RR Forum gemacht   ...
... SO Jemand für ne lockere MTB Runde zu haben  

Erdi01


----------



## Roland.S (15. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> erst 100% auskurieren, dann wieder aufs Bike. Dann schauen wir auch nach der Gabel und machen ein Date
> 
> @all ...
> ... LMB Eintrag für morgen is gemacht   ...
> ...



Hi Erdi und all

ich bin von meiner Erkältung noch nicht ganz Fit und werde Morgen nur mal Probieren mit dem Bike in die Firma zu fahren und Abends wieder zurück, mehr geht noch nicht.
Sonntag Morgen könnte man vielleicht kurzfristig was machen, wenn Du wieder mit angezogener Bremse fährst  .

Gruß Roland und viel Spaß morgen Abend


----------



## Andreas (16. September 2004)

Roland.S schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Erdi und all
> 
> ich bin von meiner Erkältung noch nicht ganz Fit und werde Morgen nur mal Probieren mit dem Bike in die Firma zu fahren und Abends wieder zurück, mehr geht noch nicht.



Hallo Roland,

dann kuriere Dich mal weiter aus.
Wir muessen dann eben ohne den Initiator dieses Threads fahren   
Bis zum naechsten Mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roland.S (16. September 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Roland,
> 
> dann kuriere Dich mal weiter aus.
> Wir muessen dann eben ohne den Initiator dieses Threads fahren
> Bis zum naechsten Mal!




Hi Andreas,

mir wird nix anderes übrig bleiben  , bin heute ja wie geschrieben in die Firma gefahren, war keine gute Idee  .
Ich hoffe das ich im laufe der nächsten Woche wieder aufs Bike kann, vorher hat es keinen Sinn.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Erdi01 (16. September 2004)

Huch, keiner hier  Jetzt komm ich schon extra spät nach Hause und bin doch der Erste der was tippt  

Also die 100 hab ich nich vollgekriegt  Die Uhr is bei 97,3 KM stehen geblieben. War um 23:03 vor der Garage.

Bin wie ichs vor hatte ab Lupos auf die Hohe Straße hoch, geniale Aussicht in alle Richtungen hab mir extra Zeit gelassen und es nur rollen lassen nach Maintal runter. Bin dann am Main bis HU und über Weiskirchen etc. wieder nach Dtz. Das letzte Stück von Hainburg durch en Wald zum Hofgut war klasse ... nur noch ein glimmendes Etwas gehabt ... hat mir den ganzen Schnitt versaut. War toll als endlich die Lichtung in Sicht kam. Die war heller als meine Mirage nach 3 Std.

D.h. richtiges Licht macht die ca. 2,5 Std. nach 3 Std. is Schicht im Schacht   ... was soll ich damit   ... da rentiert sich das Umziehen gar nett. Also der neue Akku muß her ... der soll angeblich ca. 4 Std. halten ... wehe nett  Ach ja, bis auf 7 C   gings runter.

So jetzt mach ich mir nen Cappu und mach die Packung Lebkuchen platt  

Ach eins noch ...


			
				Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag würde mir auch passen... Lasst uns was auf die Beine stellen...
> 
> Gruß
> Christian


wir ham was auf die Beine gestellt und wo warste  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (17. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also die 100 hab ich nich vollgekriegt  Die Uhr is bei 97,3 KM stehen geblieben. War um 23:03 vor der Garage.



Das ist ja aergerlich mit dem Akku. Die 2,7 km haette ich aber noch voll gefahren, und wenn ich nur im Kreis um eine Laterne gefahren waere  

Der Temperaturabfall war wirklich krass. Ich glaube beim naechsten Mal muss ich meine Langfingerhandschuhe mitnehmen.


----------



## Miss Marple (17. September 2004)

Hallo Jungs, es war wieder eine schöne Tour mit euch gestern. 

Ich glaube auch wie Andreas das uns nun eine Mitnahme von wärmerer Kleidung für die Fortführung der Tour nach Sonnenuntergang nicht mehr erspart bleibt.  

Tja Erdie so eine Heimfahrt durch den Wald ohne Licht hat schon was, wir haben uns auchmal akkumäßig verschätzt und wissen daher "Lichtungen sind wunderbar hell" im Dunkeln   . 

Roland und Nameless hoffentlich habt ihr eure Erkältung bald wieder auskuriert und wir können wieder zusammen fahren.  

bis bald, Martina


----------



## Kwi-Schan (17. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> wir ham was auf die Beine gestellt und wo warste
> 
> Erdi01



Ähh, sorry, aber unser Kleiner ist im Moment etwas am Kränkeln und daher tagsüber etwas anstrengend, so dass den späten Nachmittag mit Kind hüten verbracht habe... Bei dem Wetter.... und die nächsten Tage komme ich auch nicht aufs Bike   

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Roland.S (18. September 2004)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Roland und Nameless hoffentlich habt ihr eure Erkältung bald wieder auskuriert und wir können wieder zusammen fahren.
> 
> bis bald, Martina




Ich muß am montag Abend erst mal zu Doc, ich werde den blöden Husten nicht los   , dann kann ich hoffentlich bald wieder aufs Bike, denn mir fehlt das schon richtig   und das fahren mit Euch natürlich auch.

Gruß Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nameless (18. September 2004)

Ich weiß, was du fühlst... Schon schlimm, wenn man biken will, aber nicht kann.
Danach ist es dafür umso schöner. Also, wird schon wieder!

Mir gehts endlich besser, Licht und Klickpedale funktionieren wunderbar, ich hab mich bei der Testfahrt eben nicht einmal hingelegt...

Beim nächsten mal bin ich also wieder (wenn ich nicht wieder krank werde... .rolleyes: ) dabei.

@ Erdi01: Wenns dir passt, können wir und dann mal an den Einbau wagen, sag mir nur wann.


----------



## KillerN (19. September 2004)

Servus Leute

habe mich aus 2 Gründen nicht mehr gemeldet:

1. Bin beim Training gestürzt und bin erstmal Fahrunfähig, ausserdem muss ich meinen Shifter (Links) austauschen. Der Sturz ist bei einem ganz billigen Sprung geschehen, bei dem ich in einer Mulde gelandet bin. 

2. Bin ich auch Erkältet und muss mich erstmal auskurieren

achso eigentlich gibts noch einen 3ten Grund welcher wäre: Ich habe das ganze Jahr brav traineirt um auf Wettkämpfen gut auszusehen, jetzt habe ich aber auch mal wieder bock was anderes zu machen und möchte mal etwas ausschweifender leben.
Wenn ich mein Bike dann wieder gemacht habe (da ist ziemlich viel zu tun), werde ich mich euch anschließen.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (20. September 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

erstmal gute Besserung den Angeschlagenen  

Da unser nächster "Touren rund um Hanau" Thread-Stammtisch hier im Kreis Offenbach stattfindet sind natürlich auch alle Kreis Offenbacher willkommen und herzlich eingeladen. Also ...  
http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2448

Erdi01


----------



## Google (20. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> erstmal gute Besserung den Angeschlagenen
> 
> ...


Stimmt   Mehr als die Hälfte vom Hanau-Thread treibt sich ja auch hier rum


----------



## Ippie (20. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt   Mehr als die Hälfte vom Hanau-Thread treibt sich ja auch hier rum



Genau, so ist es. Auf tragt Euch ein


----------



## KillerN (20. September 2004)

Hi Leutz,

wenn ich meinen Shifter bis dahin ersetzt habe und wieder gesund bin, trage ich mich auch noch kurzfristig ein. 

Son Schnitzelsche wär mal nett schlecht   

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Kwi-Schan (20. September 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz,
> wenn ich meinen Shifter bis dahin ersetzt habe
> Grüße
> Jens



Schnitzel essen mit Shifter - spannender Ansatz... Ich nehm da immer noch Messer und Gabel 
Bis zum Stammtisch   
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Kwi-Schan (20. September 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz,
> wenn ich meinen Shifter bis dahin ersetzt habe
> Grüße
> Jens



Schnitzel essen mit Shifter - spannender Ansatz... Ich nehm da immer noch Messer und Gabel 
Bis zum Stammtisch   
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Roland.S (20. September 2004)

@Christian auch mein Glückwunsch noch nachträglich zum Geburtstag  .

@all,

hab mich auch zum Schnitzelessen eingetragen, da komm ich aber mit meinem Smartie net mit dem Bike  .

Gruß Roland


----------



## Erdi01 (20. September 2004)

nächste Feierabendrunde Donnerstag  LMB Eintrag is gemacht  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (22. September 2004)

Hallo Erdi01,

sieht nicht gut aus mit Donnerstag. Einmal weiss ich diesmal nicht ob ich es puenklich aus der Fa. schaffe und dann ist auch noch Dauerregen angesagt. Dabei waere diesmal der Binselberg faellig gewesen.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. September 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Erdi01,
> 
> sieht nicht gut aus mit Donnerstag. Einmal weiss ich diesmal nicht ob ich es puenklich aus der Fa. schaffe und dann ist auch noch Dauerregen angesagt. Dabei waere diesmal der Binselberg faellig gewesen.


da hast Du Recht. Zeitlich wohl weniger das Problem, könnten auch später los, dunkel wirds so oder so. Aber das Wetter :kotz: 

Naja, mal morgen abwarten ...

Erdi01


----------



## Miss Marple (22. September 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

bei mir ist es auch die Wettervorhersage (80% Regen) die mich noch keinen Eintrag ins LMB hat machen lassen. Vom Regen überrascht werden ist ok, aber bei Regen losfahren bei diesen Temperaturen kostet schon ne ziemliche Überwindung. Vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche, die Vorhersage ist ab Sonntag schon wieder besser.  

Bis bald, Martina


----------



## Nameless (22. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> da hast Du Recht. Zeitlich wohl weniger das Problem, könnten auch später los, dunkel wirds so oder so. Aber das Wetter :kotz:
> 
> Naja, mal morgen abwarten ...
> 
> Erdi01



Wenn doch jemand fährt, mir macht der Regen nichts aus.
Außerdem will ich doch meine neue Gabel testen - wenn ich es bis dahin geschafft habe, sie einzubauen (hab gerade angefangen). 

/e

Geschafft, Gabel ist drinn. Und das ganz alleine...
Ich werde morgen also auf jeden Fall unterwegs sein.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. September 2004)

Nameless schrieb:
			
		

> Geschafft, Gabel ist drinn. Und das ganz alleine...
> Ich werde morgen also auf jeden Fall unterwegs sein.


Und alles nich so kompliziert ... oder ...

Erdi01


----------



## Nameless (23. September 2004)

Nö, man braucht nur etwas Geduld, dann geht das schon.

Und, bei diesem wunderbaren Wetter werde ich wohl alleine meine kleine Runde drehen müssen?


----------



## Erdi01 (23. September 2004)

Nameless schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, man braucht nur etwas Geduld, dann geht das schon.
> 
> Und, bei diesem wunderbaren Wetter werde ich wohl alleine meine kleine Runde drehen müssen?


Ja, ich hab den Termin heut abend aus dem LMB genommen. Einmal durch und durch naß pro Tag lang. Hab ich gerade hinter mir  

Jetzt mußte nur noch Deine Gabel richtig auf Dich abstimmen, sonst nutzt Dir die Beste Gabel nix  

Erdi01


----------



## Nameless (23. September 2004)

Da mach ich mich jetzt drann.

Und dann werd ich mich mal ins Nasse stürzen.


----------



## KillerN (25. September 2004)

Hi Leute !

So mein Shifter kam doch tatsächlich heute schon an   

Fahrt ihr denn ? Wenn ja, wann und wie lange dauert das so ca. ?

Wetter hält momentan ja recht gut   

Grüße

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (25. September 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute !
> 
> Fahrt ihr denn ? Wenn ja, wann und wie lange dauert das so ca. ?
> 
> ...



Hi Jens,

Erdi01 und ich wollen morgen zum Binselberg nach Groß-Umstadt
fahren (so ca. 3h).
Wir wollen aber morgen früß erst mal einen Blick aus dem Fenster
werfen. Vielleicht hast Du ja Lust mitzukommen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Erdi01 (25. September 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Erdi01 und ich wollen morgen zum Binselberg nach Groß-Umstadt fahren (so ca. 3h).
> Wir wollen aber morgen früß erst mal einen Blick aus dem Fenster
> werfen. Vielleicht hast Du ja Lust mitzukommen.
> 
> Gruß Andreas


JA genau  Ich denke wenn wir um die Mittagszeit starten, lang mir das. Und was mich betrifft werd ich es wohl mit Binselberg beruhen lassen und es auch eher etwas gemächlich angehen lassen  Hab ja morgen die heute RR Tour noch in den Beinen ... die war nicht ohne  

Also wer mag ... werden morgen den genauen Termin noch ins LMB setzen.

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (25. September 2004)

Jungs, das hört sich gut an !

Wenn das Wetter stimmt, bin ich dabei !  

Wie geben wi bescheid ob es stattfindn wird ? Wieviel Uhr solls vorraussichlich losgehen ?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (26. September 2004)

Hi,

also ich sag für heute ab  

Hab mir ne leichte Erkältung eingefangen  

Wünsch Euch ne schöne Tour falls Ihr fahrt. Bis zum nächsten Mal ...

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (26. September 2004)

Ne Jungs, ich würde sagen das lassen wir heute besser mal, das Wetter ist echt besch...en. Lasst uns lieber nächstes Wochenende was machen, vielleicht machen dann auch mehr mit


----------



## Andreas (26. September 2004)

Ja, mich zieht es heute auch nicht vor die Tür. Ich wollte zwar noch abwarten, aber eine Wetterbesserung ist nicht in Sicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nameless (26. September 2004)

Dank dem nassen Baumstamm, der gestern quer überm Weg - natürlich hinter einer Kurve - lag, fahr ich heute auch noch nicht. Mal sehn, wies meinem Bin morgen geht.


----------



## KillerN (27. September 2004)

Aufgeschürft oder Geprellt @ Nameless ?

Sagtmal euer Stammtisch, sind da auch Leute so in meiner Altersklasse, bin ja erst 18, wobei ich jetzt nicht meinen will das ich nen Problem mit älteren hätte, eher im Gegenteil ?


----------



## Kwi-Schan (27. September 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgeschürft oder Geprellt @ Nameless ?
> 
> Sagtmal euer Stammtisch, sind da auch Leute so in meiner Altersklasse, bin ja erst 18, wobei ich jetzt nicht meinen will das ich nen Problem mit älteren hätte, eher im Gegenteil ?



Also, ich göaube, mit 18 wärst Du der jüngste (sonst geht das so Mitte/Anfang 20 los) - aber das macht nix, Du bist in jedem Fall herzlich willkommen! 
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Sakir (27. September 2004)

Nameless schrieb:
			
		

> Dank dem nassen Baumstamm, der gestern quer überm Weg - natürlich hinter einer Kurve - lag, fahr ich heute auch noch nicht. Mal sehn, wies meinem Bin morgen geht.


Ohje, das ist nicht schön :-(
bist du gerutscht oder übern Lenker abgestiegen ???

P.S.: Gute Besserung !

Michael


----------



## Lupo (27. September 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich göaube, mit 18 wärst Du der jüngste (sonst geht das so Mitte/Anfang 20 los) ..Gruß
> Christian


aber nur physisch  , psysisch gesehn benehmen wir uns manchmal wie 13-jährige  

@sakir: suchste erfahrungsaustausch zum thema: wie fliege ich übern baumstamm ohne dass die rippe kaputtgeht?


----------



## Sakir (27. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir: suchste erfahrungsaustausch zum thema: wie fliege ich übern baumstamm ohne dass die rippe kaputtgeht?


bis Dato habe ich das nur bei Google gesehen, ( über Lenker absteigen ohne Rippe zu brechen ) und da wundert es mich doch ein bissel, das andere das genaus so beherschen... eventuell sollte ich mal üben *g*

Michael


----------



## Nameless (27. September 2004)

Ich bin seitlich weggerutscht, natürlich eingeklickt. Das Bike mit meinem Fuß auf der einen, der Rest von mir auf der anderen Seite des Stamms (zum Glück war das Ding nicht allzu dick). Gab eine nette Schürfwunde am Schienbein und eine Prellung unten am Fuß. Laufen kann ich, nur mein Fuß schmerzt noch etwas.. 
Dafür liegt der Baum nun wieder da, wo er soll - im Wald, weg vom Weg.


----------



## KillerN (27. September 2004)

Hört sich nachm Standart MTB Unfall an  

Danke das ich wilkommen bin bei eurem Stammtisch, weiß aber noch nicht ganz ob ich kommen kann, da ich an dem Tag bis 18 Uhr arbeite (irgendwoher muss das Geld fürs Bike ja kommen   ) 
Wenn ich mich danach beeile könnte ich es aber schaffen, es sei denn ich muss mich aufn Arsch setzten und für die Schule lernen   

Achso @ nameless, ich wünsch dir nen sauberen Heilprozess für deine schürfwunden, Narben sind nämlich echt kacke ...


----------



## Erdi01 (27. September 2004)

@Nameless ... mein Standartspruch ... NORMAL ... is nicht die Frage ob, sondern wann man auf der Fresse liegt  

@KillerN ... Alter is wurscht, kannst auch nachkommen, wie Einige auch  Sind schon noch da. Schwing die Hufen. Gilt im übrigen auch für Nameless. Oder weiste nicht wie de hinkommen sollst ... kann Dich mitnehmen  

Erdi01


----------



## Nameless (28. September 2004)

Der 30. ist leider schon verplant, nächstest mal. 

Jetzt werd ich mich erst nochmal schön dreckig machen. 

/e

Bein funktioniert wieder, ich brauche eine neue Lampenhalterung. Aber spaßig wars.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (29. September 2004)

Danke für dein nettes Angebot Erdi !   , aber wenn ich kommen sollte, dann mit etwas verspätung.

Ok ich schreib mir jetzt noch die Daten ab wo ihr da seit und dann gucken mehr mal   

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Andreas (1. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe gestern beim Stammtisch kurz mit Erdi drueber gesprochen.
Wir wollen naechste Woche zum Binselberg fahren, weiter durch die
Weinberge ueber Gross-Umstadt, Sonnenuntergang anschauen und im Dunkeln
wieder zurueck nach Dietzenbach fahren. (ca. 65 km).

Wer hat Lust mitzufahren? Ich haette Mi & Do Zeit. Vor einem LMB Eintrag sollten wir erst einmal das Wetter abwarten.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Oktober 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gestern beim Stammtisch kurz mit Erdi drueber gesprochen.
> Wir wollen naechste Woche zum Binselberg fahren, weiter durch die
> Weinberge ueber Gross-Umstadt, Sonnenuntergang anschauen und im Dunkeln
> wieder zurueck nach Dietzenbach fahren. (ca. 65 km).
> ...


Wenns keine "Junge Hunde" regnet bin ich dabei  Tag is mir wurscht.

Erdi01


----------



## Nameless (3. Oktober 2004)

Wie wäre es mal wieder mit einer kleinen Runde um Dietzenbach?


----------



## Roland.S (4. Oktober 2004)

Nameless schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mal wieder mit einer kleinen Runde um Dietzenbach?




Hi Nameless,

ich fahre morgen Abend mal eine kleinen lamgsame Runde, so für 1 1/2 Std. da ich langsam wieder tritt fassen muß, nach der langen Ausfallzeit.
So um spätestens 17.00 Uhr fahre ich los, da ich im hellen noch Zuhause sein will.
Falls Du lust hast melde dich mal.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Nameless (4. Oktober 2004)

17 Uhr würde passen, wo wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## Roland.S (4. Oktober 2004)

Nameless schrieb:
			
		

> 17 Uhr würde passen, wo wollen wir uns treffen?




Patershäuser Hofgut um 17 Uhr


----------



## Nameless (4. Oktober 2004)

Ich werde da sein. 

Und wenn wir nicht zu schnell und lange fahren kanns mir nur recht sein.


----------



## Roland.S (4. Oktober 2004)

Nameless schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde da sein.
> 
> Und wenn wir nicht zu schnell und lange fahren kanns mir nur recht sein.




alles klar, bis Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (5. Oktober 2004)

Ach misst, war die letzten Tage gar nicht im Forum gucken, wäre gerne mitgefahren @ Nameless/Roland. Naja vielleicht schreibt ihr ja wieder mal rein wenn ihr mal ne Feierabendrunde macht, da würde ich doch glatt mitfahren.   

Grüße Jens


----------



## Andreas (6. Oktober 2004)

17 h war leider fuer mich nicht zu schaffen. Ich bin dann ab 18:30 h alleine eine Runde gefahren. Bei den Temperaturen musste das sein


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Oktober 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gestern beim Stammtisch kurz mit Erdi drueber gesprochen.
> Wir wollen naechste Woche zum Binselberg fahren, weiter durch die
> Weinberge ueber Gross-Umstadt, Sonnenuntergang anschauen und im Dunkeln
> wieder zurueck nach Dietzenbach fahren. (ca. 65 km).
> ...


Tja, heut wars nix. Heut hats "Junge Hunde" geregnet. Mal sehen was morgen is  Werd mal die Mirage laden ...

Erdi01


----------



## Roland.S (6. Oktober 2004)

@KillerN, muß halt jeden Abend mal in den Thread schauen, da man bei dem Wetter nur was kurzfristig machen kann., beim nächsten mal dann  .
Namless und ich sind für die gemüdlichenTouren gerne zu haben  .

@Andreas, ich wollte gestern nicht in Dunkeln fahren, mußte aber bei dem schönen Wetter auch aufs Bike und mit Namless hat es Spaß gemacht, ausser das ich einmal nicht rechtzeitig ausklicken konnte*plums*  .

Gruß Roland


----------



## Nameless (6. Oktober 2004)

Das nächste mal bremse ich langsamer... War irgendwie mit den Gedanken wo anders. Aber du hasts ja überlebt. 

@KillerN: Wenn du mal Zeit und Lust hast, poste einfach kurz. Ich kann kurzfristig eigentlich recht oft.


----------



## Andreas (7. Oktober 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, heut wars nix. Heut hats "Junge Hunde" geregnet. Mal sehen was morgen is  Werd mal die Mirage laden ...
> 
> Erdi01



Hi All,

moechte heute jemand fahren? Momentan ist es sonnig. Ich habe nur zwei Probleme: Einen Termin um 17h, kann dann fruehestens um 18:15 h von zu Hause losfahren.
Und meine Mirage ist nicht geladen, also nur max 1 h im Dunkeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. Oktober 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> moechte heute jemand fahren? Momentan ist es sonnig. Ich habe nur zwei Probleme: Einen Termin um 17h, kann dann fruehestens um 18:15 h von zu Hause losfahren.
> Und meine Mirage ist nicht geladen, also nur max 1 h im Dunkeln.


also fahren will ich schon noch ne Runde. Aber, bin eben erst die Tür rein und muß erst mein Radl startklar kriegen. Hab mir gestern mein Latex verrissen  und muß jetzt erst in den Keller nen neuen rein machen. Werd dann wohl ne Runde um Dtz. drehen. Wenn ich aus em Keller komm schau ich nochmal rein ... meine Mirage müßt für 2,5 Std. gut sein  


Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (7. Oktober 2004)

Hi Erdi01,

bin gerade nach Hause gekommen und rufe Dich mal an. 

Bis gleich, Andreas


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Oktober 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Erdi01,
> 
> bin gerade nach Hause gekommen und rufe Dich mal an.
> 
> Bis gleich, Andreas


das wird heut nix mehr bei mir. Es hat mir das ganze Hinterrad zerbombt    

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi Erdi01, 

sei froh dass Du nicht mitgefahren bist. Ich bin doch noch zum Binselberg gefahren. 
In den Weinbergen hatte ich einen Platten am Hinterrad.   Im Halbdunkeln habe ich gleich den Ersatzschlauch aufgezogen. Dann ging es runter nach Gross Umstadt und das Hinterrad war wieder platt.   Das Ventil war defekt. Jetzt flickte ich doch den alten Schlauch. Das Loch war aber sehr gross hatte einen kleinen Einschnitt.  Ein Typ war so freundlich mir seine Standpumpe zu holen. 500 weiter war der schxxxxx Hinterreifen wieder platt. Der Flicken hat nicht gehalten.   Letzte Moeglichkeit: ich habe den anderen Schlauch genommen und die Ventile getauscht. Dann ging es - ich kommt es schon gar nicht mehr glauben. Die Luft blieb drin. 
Auf dem Rueckweg hat dann der Mirage Akku schlapp gemacht. Um 22:30 h war ich dann zu Hause.

So eine Tour vergisst man bestimmt nicht mehr. Aber der Blick von den Anhoehen ueber die Mainebene bis Frankfurt mit einem knallroten Streifen am Horizont und 1000ten Lichtern - der hat fuer alles entschaedigt.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Oktober 2004)

@Andreas ... Na Mahlzeit, schöne (Albtraum)Tour  Aber der Ausblick war sicher klasse. Das will ich auch mal sehen.  

Mir ist am Mittwoch Abend in der Tiefgarage der Latex hinten hochgegangen  Gestern nen Neuen geholt und dann festgestellt, dass es mir das ganze Laufrad deformiert hat (3 mal nen Achter mit 10 mm Versatz  Ich hab die Achter nich mehr raus gekriegt, die Bikeschmiede auch nur noch zu 95%. Die Speichenspannung is so unterschiedlich, dass mir jederzeit eine Speiche reißen kann  Das heißt demnächst neues Laufrad aufbauen lassen 

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (8. Oktober 2004)

So wollte mal morgen ein bissle gemütlich/leicht zügig durch die Gegend fahren und mal Fragen ob jemand mitfahren möchte, ich würde so um 15 Uhr losfahren und bei anbrechender Dunkelheit wieder Zuhause einkehren. 

Wenn sich niemand finden sollte fahre ich nach Seligenstadt, dann über den Main und in die Berge.

Ich würde allerdings viel lieber mit jemanden fahren und auch neue Strecken/Trails kennenlernen.

Also: WER HAT LUST MORGEN SA den 9.10 GEGEN 15 Uhr was zu machen ?

Ich gehe jetzt zocken und überprüfe das Forum erst wieder um 2 Uhr Nachts.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Lupo (9. Oktober 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> So wollte mal morgen ein bissle gemütlich/leicht zügig durch die Gegend fahren und mal Fragen ob jemand mitfahren möchte, ich würde so um 15 Uhr losfahren und bei anbrechender Dunkelheit wieder Zuhause einkehren.
> 
> Wenn sich niemand finden sollte fahre ich nach Seligenstadt, dann über den Main und in die Berge.
> 
> ...


moin,
hab heut nachmittag auch noch vor ne runde zu drehn allerdings weiss ich noch net genau wann ich hier fertig bin.   wennde was neues kennenlernen willst kann ich dir mal meine "hausstrecke" zeigen


----------



## KillerN (9. Oktober 2004)

Klar, bin für alles offen !   

Wann und wo soll ich hinkommen ?


----------



## Lupo (9. Oktober 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, bin für alles offen !
> 
> Wann und wo soll ich hinkommen ?


 cool, ich schick dir ne pm

wolfgang


----------



## Wo ist Behle? (22. Oktober 2004)

Moin,

bin aus dem Taunus nach Heusenstamm gezogen und suche verzeifelt eine Feierabendrunde mit paar HM. Kann mir einer einen Tip geben für ne Tour geben (so 15-25 km mit 500hm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (22. Oktober 2004)

Wo ist Behle? schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> bin aus dem Taunus nach Heusenstamm gezogen und suche verzeifelt eine Feierabendrunde mit paar HM. Kann mir einer einen Tip geben für ne Tour geben (so 15-25 km mit 500hm)


des wird aber schwierig, weil im genannten umkreis gibt´s so keine hohen berge. da müssteste schon auf die bierhannestour mitkommen oder erdi´s berüchtigte binselbergtour mitfahren.


----------



## Roland.S (22. Oktober 2004)

Wo ist Behle? schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> bin aus dem Taunus nach Heusenstamm gezogen und suche verzeifelt eine Feierabendrunde mit paar HM. Kann mir einer einen Tip geben für ne Tour geben (so 15-25 km mit 500hm)




oder Du mußt im Waldstück hinter der Waldesruh den kleinen Hügel oft genug hoch und runter fahren, dann kommst Du auch auf die 500 Höhenmeter    .
So 20-25 km fahre ich auch öfters rund um Heusenstamm/Dietzenbach, als Feierabendrunde, viele Höhenmeter sind da aber nicht dabei, bin ich aber auch noch froh drum, da ich noch Anfänger bin.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Oktober 2004)

Wo ist Behle? schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> bin aus dem Taunus nach Heusenstamm gezogen und suche verzeifelt eine Feierabendrunde mit paar HM. Kann mir einer einen Tip geben für ne Tour geben (so 15-25 km mit 500hm)


wie kann man auch aus dem Taunus hier her ziehen   

Die angesprochene Binselbergrunde hat nur 370 HM. Und was daran berüchtigt sein soll weis ich auch nicht  Mußt aber schon allein die 15-25 KM einfach hin und zurück rechnen. Für die normale Binselbergrunde findest Du in meiner Gallerie das Tourprofil. Wenns die 500 KM sein sollen muß man halt den Otzberg noch mitnehmen. Sind dann halt auch gleich so um die 80 KM. Mit genügend Licht auch noch als Feierabendrunde machbar.

Wenn so ne Runde ansteht ... stehts hier  

Erdi01


----------



## Nameless (24. Oktober 2004)

In Kalifornien gibt ne Menge schoene Gegenden, die mit dem Bike erobert werden wollen.
Naechstes mal werd ich mehr Zeit fuers biken einplanen...
Aber Yosemite war auch zu Fuss beeindruckend.

In einer Woche bin ich dann wieder in heimischen Gefilden unterwegs.


----------



## KillerN (28. Oktober 2004)

Roland.S schrieb:
			
		

> oder Du mußt im Waldstück hinter der Waldesruh den kleinen Hügel oft genug hoch und runter fahren, dann kommst Du auch auf die 500 Höhenmeter    .



Hmm ich habe an diesem Berg letzte Saison sehr sehr oft trainiert, habe mir nach hinten raus eine kleine Strecke ausgedacht und habe mir so zich Höhenmeter antrainiert   

Das klappte sehr gut, meine Kraft am Berg ist letztes Jahr sehr gut gewesen und wird auch kommende Saison wieder gut sein, da ich wieder ofters in der Waldesruh da hinten zu finden sein werde.

@Roland: Wenn du willst und kannst dann könntest du mal mitkommen   

Jens


----------



## Wo ist Behle? (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

war mir auch irgendwie klar, dass ich nicht auf 500 HM kommen würde...hatte gehofft, Ihr kennt einen Geheimhügel   
Postet doch mal, wenn Ihr ne Runde fahrt. Würde ab Heusenstamm dazukommen...
Unter der Woche ist bei mir schlecht, da ich immer bis 18 Uhr arbeiten muss. Wochenende geht aber immer   
Gruss,
Dirk


----------



## Roland.S (28. Oktober 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm ich habe an diesem Berg letzte Saison sehr sehr oft trainiert, habe mir nach hinten raus eine kleine Strecke ausgedacht und habe mir so zich Höhenmeter antrainiert
> 
> Das klappte sehr gut, meine Kraft am Berg ist letztes Jahr sehr gut gewesen und wird auch kommende Saison wieder gut sein, da ich wieder ofters in der Waldesruh da hinten zu finden sein werde.
> 
> ...




Hi Jens,

wenn Du es locker angehen lässt, da ich ja erst seint September unregelmäßig fahre und an dem Hügel dann ganz schön Pumpe, können wir gerne mal zusammen fahren, so Sonntag Vormittag hätte ich Zeit, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

Gruß Roland


----------



## KillerN (29. Oktober 2004)

Ok lass uns das machen wir können ja mal gemütlich dort so 30-40min fahren und dann auf nen anderen "Berg" wechseln. 

Wie wir Lust haben ...   

Gib du mal ne Uhrzeit an, ich kann mich da am SO. darauf einstellen. 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Wo ist Behle? (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

würde mich gerne am Sonntag mit "dranhängen"...wenn es ok für Euch ist   
Gruß,

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roland.S (29. Oktober 2004)

Hi Jens,

ich bin eben mal kurz in dem Waldstück rumgefahren und hab mich 2 mal den Hügel hochgekämpft   oh man, da wartet noch viel Trainig auf mich  .
Am Sonntag so üm 11 Uhr hätte ich Zeit, wo wollen wir uns Treffen?
Wir sollten uns aber kurz vorher nochmal kurz schließen, je nach dem wie das Wetter ist.
@Dirk, würde mich freuen wenn Du mit fährst, wenn Du Lust auf eine gemüdliche Runde hast.

Gruß Roland

P.S. eine bitte hab ich noch, wir sollten uns nur auf den Hauptwegen bewegen, sonst bekomm ich Probleme mit meine Schwalbe Hurrican Sport  , bei der Nässe und dem Laub.


----------



## KillerN (30. Oktober 2004)

HOI Roland

also: Ich würde sagen, den Berg selbst fährt jeder so wie er kann, wir biegen dann am Berg links in den Trail ab und können dann gemächlich auf einander warten, wärend wir runterrollen. Nach hinten hinnaus zeige ich dir dann meine Trainingsstrecke ...

Zu deiner Bereifung, also entweder ist der Reifen so alt das ich dazu nix mehr im Netz finde oder ich bin zu bleed dazu.   

Aber ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das du am MTB irgend einen Reifen hast der dich am Trail bei Nässe im Stich lässt. Naja ich kann mir das mal angucken und dann entscheiden was man dem so zumuten kann.

Denn nur auf geteertem zu fahrn und so ist doch langeilig oder ?

Naja lass uns mal gucken   

Treffpunkt vielleicht Toomparkplatz ?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## KillerN (30. Oktober 2004)

Habe dann doch was gefunden :

Der neue HURRICANE ist da. Schnell und leise rollt er über den Asphalt. Dabei bietet er genug Traktion für den gelegentlichen Offroad-Einsatz. Als Faltreifen bringt er nur 560 g auf die Waage. 
Mit dem neuen RaceGuard® ist er optimal vor Durchstichen geschützt. 

Also nen Trail sollteste damit auch bei Nassem und Laub fahren können.

Naja mal schaun

Grüße

Jens


----------



## KillerN (30. Oktober 2004)

Oh mann eben sehe ich das sich der "wo ist Behle" dranhängen will.
Klar kannst du kommen sei einfach am Sonntag um 11 Uhr am Toom


----------



## Roland.S (30. Oktober 2004)

Hi Jens,

OK um 11 Uhr am Toom.

Der Hurrican Sport geht schon Gut im Wald, wenn es aber Schlammig wird ist der Grip nich mehr so Doll  .
Asphalt, Schotter und Trails sind sonst aber kein Problem, ausser man fährt im Waldstück zwischen Heusenstamm und Waldesruh, da haben Sie einen Weg neu gemacht, mit rötlichem Schotter/Kies, da ist es total Weich und ich hab es grade noch geschafft auszuklicken  .

Bis Sonntag Gruß Roland


----------



## KillerN (30. Oktober 2004)

OK, ich gehe mal schwer davon aus das es morgen nicht regenen wird (laut Wetter.com 5% wahrscheinlichkeit
Wenn es nicht regnet lass uns auf jeden Fall fahren. 

Freue mich auf morgen.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roland.S (30. Oktober 2004)

solange es nicht regnet bin ich dabei, bis Morgen.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Erdi01 (4. November 2004)

Hi,

hier is ja nich viel los im Moment. Müssen wir mal wieder ändern.   

Meine Beleuchtung is bald aufgerüstet, dann wird's hier auch mit Nightrides los gehen ... wer hat Interesse? Wieviel KM? Wieviel Stunden?

Last mal was von Euch hören  

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (4. November 2004)

Hi Erdi, wenn wir mal einen Nightride am Wochenende oder ins Wochenende machen kann es ruhig auch ein wenig länger dauern   

KM ist euch überlassen, ich werde alles tun um beim nächsten Treffen dabei zu sein.

Grüße

Jens

P.S: Freu mch jetzt schon aufs nächste Fahren


----------



## Lupo (5. November 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Erdi, wenn wir mal einen Nightride am Wochenende oder ins Wochenende machen kann es ruhig auch ein wenig länger dauern
> 
> KM ist euch überlassen, ich werde alles tun um beim nächsten Treffen dabei zu sein.
> 
> ...



hi @ all,

hab fürn samstag zusammen mit babu noch ne tour geplant.
wer lust hat kann sich gern anschliessen.

gruss, wolfgang


----------



## Andreas (5. November 2004)

Hi All,

ich bin zwar wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück, jetzt plagt mich aber eine Erkältung. Es ist einfach zu kalt hier   

Ich denke Ende nächser Woche sieht es bei mir besser aus.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. November 2004)

Hi,

nachdem die Wetterfrösche was von   erzählen hab ich beschlossen heut mittag noch mal ne Runde zu drehen.

So um 13 Uhr will ich los durchs Messeler Hügelland. Nur 50 KM und gemütlich  

Wenn Jemand mit will einfach hier melden.

Erdi01


----------



## Nameless (7. November 2004)

Nach einer Woche deutscher Eintönigkeit habe ich mein Jet-Lag so langsam überwunden, und kann wieder ans Fahren denken.
Wenn also mal wieder Zeit und Lust an einer kleinen Abendrunde (ohne Lampe wirds wohl nicht mehr gehen) existiert, ich bin dabei.

Ein Nightride würde mich auch interessieren, bloß werde ich wohl noch keine 80km mitfahren können... 

/e Verdammt, ich hab ganz vergessen, dann ich ja erstmal ohne Gabel sein werde. ETA funktioniert nicht, jetzt muss ich sie erstmal abholen und reparieren lassen. Wird also doch noch etwas dauern, bis ich wieder fahren kann.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. November 2004)

Hi,

also los ... auf zum ersten Nightride/Feierabendrunde. Start/Ziel DTZ Richtung Odenwald (noch) kein Binselberg, nur 2-3 Std. die Wälder im dunklen betrachten. Für Jedermann /-frau fahrbar. Wenn wir unterwegs was passendes finden, dann mit obligatorischer Cappupause  

LMB 

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (9. November 2004)

Ich trage mich mal ein, allerdings mit vorbehalt, da ich bei Regen nicht fahre   

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (11. November 2004)

Hi,

so das war er der erste Nightride  Zwar mit Hindernissen ... Schnee, Schlamm, Moor wo mal Weg war, danke an die Baumfäller  

Also stand mal wieder spontan ne Programmänderung an, statt Dieburg, Messel, Dreieich im Schlamm wurde es halt Babenhausen, Stockstadt, Seligenstadt, Heusenstamm und Offenbach auf befestigten Wegen ... Naja, viel säuberer sind wir dadurch nicht  

Das Beste war die Cappupause in Seligenstadt mit warmem Apfelstrudel, Sahne und Eis  

Nachdem wir in Heusenstamm Killer abgeliefert hatten und wir in Offenbach bei Lupos waren wollte ich noch am Main lang bis Hanau und dann zurück nach Dietzenbach. Hab ich mir unterwegs am Main dann doch wieder überlegt und abgekürzt. Dachte "bin doch nich IRRE und fahr bis um 1 die Nacht. Mitternacht lang auch  

Und schön wenn man sich ums Licht keine Gedanken machen muß. Knapp 5 Stunden und noch kein Ende in Sicht gewesen.

Fortsetzung folgt ...

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (11. November 2004)

war wieder ein nightride der extraklasse gestern, wie man´s nicht anders gewöhnt ist wenn man erdi, den schleifer vom binselberg, 01 als tourguide gewähren lässt  

77 km bis ins tiefste bayern, wasser- und schlammdurchfahrten ohne ende und auf dem rückweg in seligenstadt das eiscaffee eingesaut  
naja, spass gemacht hat´s trotzdem  und für den kontostand im winterpokal war´s auch net schlecht.


----------



## Ippie (11. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

schön das Euch die gestrige Tour so viel Spaß gemacht hat. Die Schneepampe war mir doch zuviel Ich konnte mich bei 2° C nicht motivieren. Und den Reifen für die Rolle umbauen war auch zuviel. Und heute ist Familie mit St. Martin angesagt. Das nächste mal bin ich dabei.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## KillerN (11. November 2004)

Was eine Fahrt   

Also das nenn ich mal wieder echt Versaut   

Naja jetzt habe ich allem Grund, mein Bike mal ein komplett Reinigung zu schenken.

Bis zum nächsten, dann aber trockeneren Ride.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Miss Marple (11. November 2004)

Hallo Jungs,  die Tour gestern war doch toll, ich glaub es waren nicht mehr viele  um diese Zeit, bei dem Wetter und diesem Schlamm in Wald und Flur unterwegs . 
Der Winterpokal motiviert doch ungemein.  
Nicht ärgern Erdie, ich fand unser Tempo gestern genau richtig und fühlte mich nur nach unserm Stop in Seligenstadt leicht  "geschleift" von einem gewissen Lupo.    

Die Bikeklamotten sind schon wieder sauber und harren der nächsten Schlamm-Schnee-Wasserschlacht mit euch . 

Bis bald Martina


----------



## Erdi01 (11. November 2004)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ärgern Erdie, ich fand unser Tempo gestern genau richtig und fühlte mich nur nach unserm Stop in Seligenstadt leicht  "geschleift" von einem gewissen Lupo.
> Bis bald Martina


Wiso ärgern  

Wenn ich mein versautes Bike seh und ans putzen denk dann ärgere ich mich ... und lass es dann bleiben  

Da wir ja jetzt 80 KM geübt sind ist mir schon der nächste Nightride im Kopp. Diesmal nach Aburg und über Seligenstadt ... CAPPU ... zurück.

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (19. November 2004)

Hi,

@Sonntag [email protected] Sakir und ich haben uns für Rund um den Flughafen entschieden. Soll eine lockere Tour werden. Ideal auch für Alle die das Krankenlager langsam wieder verlassen wollen   

Also auf ...

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (22. November 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> @Sonntag [email protected] Sakir und ich haben uns für Rund um den Flughafen entschieden. Soll eine lockere Tour werden. Ideal auch für Alle die das Krankenlager langsam wieder verlassen wollen
> 
> ...



... leider zu spaet gelesen. 

Ich hatte am Sonntag eine kleine Tour zur Moret und bin im Halbdunkeln bei -1 Grad mit Eiskalten Fuessen nach Hause gekommen. *brrr*


----------



## Erdi01 (23. November 2004)

Hi,

nachdem das Wetter ab morgen deutlich besser werden soll werde ich MI und/oder DO mich auf Tour begeben. Dachte so ab 18 Uhr am Paterhäuser Hofgut anschließend irgenwo hin geradelt. Wie lang, wiviel KM is mir egal. Vorschläge dürfen gerne gemacht werden, auch alternative Treffpunkte  

LMB Eintrag is noch keiner gemacht. Will erstmal was hören ...

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (23. November 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mal nen anliegen:

Und zwar möchte ich mir die RaceFace Evolve XC X-Type Kurbel kaufen.

Da ich diese Kurbel (und Innenlager) im Internet bestelle, wo ich das ganze gut 40-50 günstiger bekomme, wollte ich fragen ob mir jemand helfen kann diese zu montieren. Ich habe so etwas noch nie gemacht und mir fehlt auch das passende Werkzeug dazu (habe jetzt ne Deore Octalink Hollowtech).
Wäre cool wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte, ansonsten muss ich wohl beim Fahrradladen bestellen (kann ja nicht mit ner wo anders gekauften Kurbl da auftauchen?!) und dort gleich montieren lassen, und das kostet wesentlich mehr.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (24. November 2004)

Hi Killer,

da muß ich passen. Hab auch nich das richtige Werkzeug. 

Weis jetzt gar nich ob Du Fully oder Hardtail fährst  war wohl immer dunkel wenn wir zusammen unterwegs waren   Falls es ein Fully is, dann achte auf die Kröpfung der neuen Kurbel  Ich konnte meine RF Turbine nicht mehr ans Jek bringen. Is nich an der Schwinge vorbei gekommen. Mußte dann auf Afterburner umsteigen. Nur so als Hinweis ...

Erdi01


----------



## Google (24. November 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Mußte dann auf Afterburner umsteigen.


kann ja heiter werden in Malle...


----------



## Lupo (24. November 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe mal nen anliegen:... Ich habe so etwas noch nie gemacht und mir fehlt auch das passende Werkzeug dazu ...
> Grüße
> ...


sorry, jens
würde dir gern helfen aber son werkzeug dazu hab ich auch net  

wolfgang


----------



## KillerN (24. November 2004)

Hmm, naja dann werde ich wohl mal bei HiBike anrufen und mal Fragen wie teuer das so käme mit Einbau.

Ähm ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand mit mir runter in den Spessart fährt.
Dort kenne ich mich ganz gut aus, und würde dort im "Bergigen" gerne etwas radeln. Also, wer kommt mit ? (Fahrzeit ca. 3,5Std)

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Lupo (24. November 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ähm ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand mit mir runter in den Spessart fährt.
> Dort kenne ich mich ganz gut aus, und würde dort im "Bergigen" gerne etwas radeln. Also, wer kommt mit ? (Fahrzeit ca. 3,5Std)
> 
> ...


ei wann dann und wo? erzähl ma bissi genauer....


----------



## Erdi01 (24. November 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ei wann dann und wo? erzähl ma bissi genauer....


da hör ich auch mal zu  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (25. November 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> da hör ich auch mal zu
> 
> Erdi01


ich lese ALLES !!


----------



## Ippie (25. November 2004)

mir entgeht auch nichts!


----------



## KillerN (25. November 2004)

Soo bin gerade zuhause angekommen:

Also Treffpunkt ist Patershäuser Hof. Ich würde sagen am Sonntag so um 10 Uhr. 

Noch weitere Fragen ?


----------



## Lupo (25. November 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Soo bin gerade zuhause angekommen:
> 
> Also Treffpunkt ist Patershäuser Hof. Ich würde sagen am Sonntag so um 10 Uhr.
> 
> Noch weitere Fragen ?


und wo willste übern main   könnte ein dass ich mich wegen der frühen startzeit   da erst anschliess


----------



## KillerN (25. November 2004)

@ Lupo, da gibts ne Fußgängerbrucke die sich auch mit dem Bike hochfahren lässt, allerdings weiß ich nicht genau bei welcher Stadt die liegt. 

Wann würde es dir denn besser passen, man könnte ja auch etwas später starten ?!


----------



## Lupo (25. November 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lupo, da gibts ne Fußgängerbrucke die sich auch mit dem Bike hochfahren lässt, allerdings weiß ich nicht genau bei welcher Stadt die liegt.
> 
> Wann würde es dir denn besser passen, man könnte ja auch etwas später starten ?!


sozusagen die kilianusbrücke bei mainflingen,  start um 11:30? aber nur wenn´s net regnet, hab erstma genug erkltung gehabt...


----------



## KillerN (25. November 2004)

OK Start ist um 11:30Uhr beim Patershäuser Hof.

Wenns regnet lasse mehrs.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. November 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> OK Start ist um 11:30Uhr beim Patershäuser Hof.
> 
> Wenns regnet lasse mehrs.


Werd mich wohl auch erstmal dort einfinden. Wie weit ich nach Miltenberg im "bergigem" mitfahr wird sich zeigen  

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (27. November 2004)

Ich rechne mit einigermaßen gutem Wetter und warte morgen um 11.30 Uhr am Patershäuser Höfschen.

Wer wird kommen ?


----------



## Lupo (27. November 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rechne mit einigermaßen gutem Wetter und warte morgen um 11.30 Uhr am Patershäuser Höfschen.
> 
> Wer wird kommen ?


ich bin dabei   bis morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (27. November 2004)

*freu*

Ok Lupo wir sehen uns   

Kommt sonst noch wer ?


----------



## Erdi01 (28. November 2004)

Moin,

ich werd doch nich kommen. Bin eben erst wach geworden, werd ich nich schaffen. Vielleichr fahr ich später nochmal, weis ich aber auch noch nicht.

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (28. November 2004)

Schade ...
Naja vielleicht beim nächten austritt in den Spessart   

Ich steig jetzt auf gleich aufs Bike und fahr zum Patershäuse Hof ...

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (28. November 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Schade ...
> Naja vielleicht beim nächten austritt in den Spessart
> Jens


wird schon werden  

UND warum les ich nix  Ich dacht ich krieg berichtet was ich verpasst hab.

Muß mich gerade aufs tippen konzentrieren, war auf em Dtz. Weihnachtsmarkt, lecker Glüh- und Brombeerwein  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (28. November 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> wird schon werden
> 
> UND warum les ich nix  Ich dacht ich krieg berichtet was ich verpasst hab.
> 
> ...


na da will ich ma net so sein  
während du dir aufm weihnachtsmarkt die kante gegeben hast und dir hoffentlich net die kretze an den kaltgespülten bechern eingefangen hast sind mir über seligenstadt und dettingen am wasserwerk nach johannisberg hoch und dann zum hahnenkamm. runter den "sakirabflugmacht" gedenkweg nach 0 H2O, und über hörstein wieder zum wasserwerk. weil so wenig fussvolk unterwegs war beschlossen wir nochmal hoch zu fahrn und die rückersbacher wieder runter. als wir dann zum 3. mal am wasserwerk waren hab ich jens gefragt ob er nochma hoch will aber nachdem ich angedeutet hab in der nächstgelegenen kneipe zu warten und mir ein (paar) weizen hinter die binde zu kippen hat er davon abgeehen und wir sind über seligenstadt (latte, tiramisu) zurück.

freu mich schon auf die nächste   tour

bis denne, wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (28. November 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> runter den "sakirabflugmacht" gedenkweg nach 0 H2O


Öööhhh ... O H2O = Wasserlos krieg ich noch hin. Aber "sakirabflugmacht" Gedenkweg ... hab ich da was verpasst oder kann ich noch net klar genug denken  


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ]wir sind über seligenstadt (latte, tiramisu) zurück.


NEID, warum bin ich net mit  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (28. November 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Öööhhh ... O H2O = Wasserlos krieg ich noch hin. Aber "sakirabflugmacht" Gedenkweg ... hab ich da was verpasst oder kann ich noch net klar genug denken


musste halt ma mitfahrn wenn michael dabei ist  aber jens kann dir die stelle jetzt auch zeigen  und ich hätt auch fast nen rittberger gemacht. 



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> NEID, warum bin ich net mit
> 
> Erdi01


tja, mer kann halt net alles haben


----------



## Erdi01 (28. November 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> musste halt ma mitfahrn wenn michael dabei ist  aber jens kann dir die stelle jetzt auch zeigen  und ich hätt auch fast nen rittberger gemacht.


klingt nach Spurrille getarnt mit Laub - oder so Ähnlich  

Und wie ich Deinem Eintrag entnehme biste jetzt auch langstreckentauglich, dann mußte bei der nächsten Ultratour mit  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (28. November 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> klingt nach Spurrille getarnt mit Laub - oder so Ähnlich


kannst dich also noch dran erinnern 



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie ich Deinem Eintrag entnehme biste jetzt auch langstreckentauglich, dann mußte bei der nächsten Ultratour mit
> 
> Erdi01


warn genau 99km bei mir und langstrecken bin ich auch schon früher gefahrn. allerdings hab ich kein bock drauf langweilige radwanderwege nach irgendwelchen herz - puls oder sonstigen frequenzen die mir ein leistungsdiagnost vorschreibt zu fahren. das streckenprofil muss spass machen und ob ich da mal im roten bereich bergauf fahr oder bergab nen prallen adenalinschub bekomme, egal, haupsache es hat spass gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (28. November 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> warn genau 99km bei mir und langstrecken bin ich auch schon früher gefahrn. allerdings hab ich kein bock drauf langweilige radwanderwege nach irgendwelchen herz - puls oder sonstigen frequenzen die mir ein leistungsdiagnost vorschreibt zu fahren. das streckenprofil muss spass machen und ob ich da mal im roten bereich bergauf fahr oder bergab nen prallen adenalinschub bekomme, egal, haupsache es hat spass gemacht


... und die Knochen bleiben heil.   Kann ich verstehen. Hab auch nix gegen schwankenden Puls. Hauptsache das umziehen lohnt sich und ich bin nicht in einer Stunde wieder zuhause. Und Ultratour heißt nich zwangsweise Radwanderweg  

Ich will die Woche endlich mal Binselberg bei Nacht in Angriff nehmen ... wer kommt mit  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (29. November 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> na da will ich ma net so sein
> während du dir aufm weihnachtsmarkt die kante gegeben hast und dir hoffentlich net die kretze an den kaltgespülten bechern eingefangen hast sind mir über seligenstadt und dettingen am wasserwerk nach johannisberg hoch und dann zum hahnenkamm. runter den "sakirabflugmacht" gedenkweg nach 0 H2O, und über hörstein wieder zum wasserwerk. weil so wenig fussvolk unterwegs war beschlossen wir nochmal hoch zu fahrn und die rückersbacher wieder runter. als wir dann zum 3. mal am wasserwerk waren hab ich jens gefragt ob er nochma hoch will aber nachdem ich angedeutet hab in der nächstgelegenen kneipe zu warten und mir ein (paar) weizen hinter die binde zu kippen hat er davon abgeehen und wir sind über seligenstadt (latte, tiramisu) zurück.
> 
> freu mich schon auf die nächste   tour
> ...


Da werd ich richtig neidisch und wehleidig wenn ich das höre  Aber mein Ehrgeiz ist mom einfach noch stärker. Mal gucke wie lang  



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> kannst dich also noch dran erinnern
> 
> 
> warn genau 99km bei mir und langstrecken bin ich auch schon früher gefahrn. allerdings hab ich kein bock drauf langweilige radwanderwege nach irgendwelchen herz - puls oder sonstigen frequenzen die mir ein leistungsdiagnost vorschreibt zu fahren. das streckenprofil muss spass machen und ob ich da mal im roten bereich bergauf fahr oder bergab nen prallen adenalinschub bekomme, egal, haupsache es hat spass gemacht


Aahhh, endlich haste einen Aufhänger bekommen Dich über unsere Touren auszulassen. Wolfgang, Du bist bei uns noch nie mitgefahren. Wenn, dann hättest Du folgende Erfahrungen gemacht.

Starre, den Blick nach vorne gerichtete, konzentriert, ernsthafte Gesichter. Du hörst keine Geräusche ausser das synchrone Gekeusche der schwitzenden, durchtrainierten Körper....die Pedalentritte im Takt: wffwffwffwffwffwff.....Kein unnötiges Gerede.... ausser vielleicht: "Achtung  störender Fremdkörper auf 12:00 Uhr"  Ab und an hörst Du den schrillen, markerschütternden Warnton eines HF-Messers wenn der Frequenzbereich verlassen wird...urplötzlich macht sich Unruhe in der Gruppe breit. Panik und Adrenalinschübe stören den Fahrfluss. Aus den versteinerten, leeren Blicken, macht sich die pure Angst breit.

Aber bald ist man wieder Eins...endlich wieder Ruhe und Fahrfluss, der Zombiezug bewegt sich unaufhörlich dem Ziel entgegen...

Nachdenklich nach unten gerichtete Blicke während der Pause, der Cappuccino wird ohne abzusetzen, langsam in einem Zug getrunken. Blickkontakt in der Gruppe wird vermieden. Nach 20 Minuten kommt Unruhe auf, die schwitzenden, stinkenden und ausgemerkelten Körper wollen nur eins: Ihren GA-Puls. Zu lange schlug das Herz nur 20 Schläge die Minute...Man wird träge. Wortlos macht sich die Gruppe auf den Rückweg.

Hoffentlich gehts gut, Hoffentlich keine Störungen

Ohhhh doch !!! Ippie muß schon wieder PISSEN !!!

Wolfgang, wir würden uns freuen wenn Du mal dabei wärst.


----------



## KillerN (29. November 2004)

Oh man ich muss jetzt mal meinen Informatikunterricht unterbrechen und auch mal was dazu schreiben.

Die Tour gestern war echt goil. Lange nett mehr so lustige Abfahrten im Wald gefahren (wobei ich auch meinen fast abflug nicht aussen vor lassen will  ). Und schön die Muskeln an den anstiegen trainiert. 

So jetzt mal nen paar Worte zu dem von Google geschriebenen Beitrag:

Also ich kann mir schlecht Vorstellen das ihr das wirlich so vollzieht wie das da steht, denn wo ist denn da der Spaß am Fahren ? 
Hört sich einfach nur nach stumpfen Training an, wo man sich quält ...

Ihr müsst mir mal erzählen für was ihr so stark trainiert, fahrt ihr im Sommer so extrem Marathons   

Naja ich werde heute mal bissle laufen gehen und mal mein Bike säubern.

Grüße

Jens

P.S: @Lupo Wie stehts mit Taunus, ich habe Zeit


----------



## Google (29. November 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt mal nen paar Worte zu dem von Google geschriebenen Beitrag:
> 
> Also ich kann mir schlecht Vorstellen das ihr das wirlich so vollzieht wie das da steht, denn wo ist denn da der Spaß am Fahren ?


 Oh doch KillerN. Genauuu sooo isses    

@[email protected] Übrigens macht der Touren rund um Hanau Thread wieder einen Stammtisch wozu Ihr alle eingeladen seid:

STAMMTISCH 

Wär schön wen Ihr auch kommen würdet


----------



## Ippie (29. November 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] köstlicher Bericht. Besonders das mit der Urinator-Geschichte. Mir sind fast die die tränen gekommen vor lachen. Gut, das ich noch alleine im Büro war. Aber so ist das, wenn man seinen Flüssigkeitshaushalt in Ordnung hält.

Ich muß Schluß machen im muß mal pi....!

Ippie


----------



## Lupo (29. November 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] Wie stehts mit Taunus, ich habe Zeit


steht gut  ich kann dich auch mit hin und zurücknehmen wie versprochen, fehlt nur noch dein eintrag im LMB wir müssten dann um 10:30 bei mir starten um pünktlich an der hohemark zu sein.

 @google: dass es auf den LD touren net toternst und verbissen zugeht kann ich mir schon denken, dazu kenn ich die teilnehmer ja schiesslich gut genug   ich hab hier nur mal meine definition einer _mountain_ bike tour klar gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (3. Dezember 2004)

Für Alle die sich Sonntag morgen vor dem Festmahl und dem Adventskaffee nochmal bewegen wollen und kein Bock auf Taunus haben  ist das hier vielleicht von Interesse.

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (4. Dezember 2004)

Habe mir gerade den SLR Trans Am gekauft, und was muss ich bei der Montage feststellen, ich habe mal wieder nen Platten. Und das innerhalb von 700km    Und auch noch hinten ! Oh mann jetzt geh ich gleich nochmal runter und zieh einen neuen rein.

Ich vertraue jetzt nur noch Schwalbe, denn den habe ich schon seit ewigkeiten vorne und der hat insgesammt schon 4 Hinterradschläusche überlebt *g*

@Lupo, bin morgen um 10:30 bei dir, sofern ich auf dem Hinweg mir keinen Platten einfahre   

Grüße und viel Spaß allen bei Ihrer Tour !

Jens


----------



## Lupo (4. Dezember 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir gerade den SLR Trans Am gekauft, und was muss ich bei der Montage feststellen, ich habe mal wieder nen Platten. Und das innerhalb von 700km    Und auch noch hinten ! Oh mann jetzt geh ich gleich nochmal runter und zieh einen neuen rein.
> 
> Ich vertraue jetzt nur noch Schwalbe, denn den habe ich schon seit ewigkeiten vorne und der hat insgesammt schon 4 Hinterradschläusche überlebt *g*
> 
> ...



1 platten auf 700 km ist doch ok, oder  ich kenn leute die freuen sich wennse 70 km ohne platten überstehn    bis moin,

wolfgang


----------



## Andreas (14. Dezember 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> 1 platten auf 700 km ist doch ok, oder  ich kenn leute die freuen sich wennse 70 km ohne platten überstehn    bis moin,
> 
> wolfgang



Auf knapp 700 km im Schnitt pro Platten bin ich dieses Jahr auch gekommen.
Es gab auch schon Jahre da hatte ich doppelt so viele. Wenn der Reifen neu
ist, schaffe ich auch mal 1000 km ohne Plattfuss.

Mal was Anderes: Bevor der Thread noch in den Winterschlaf versinkt. Ich habe
zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester Urlaub und deshalb auch wieder Zeit zum
Biken. Vielleicht klappt es jetzt auch mal wieder im Hellen.   
Wer muss auch nicht Arbeiten und hat Lust auf ne Runde?


----------



## Lupo (14. Dezember 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Auf knapp 700 km im Schnitt pro Platten bin ich dieses Jahr auch gekommen.
> Es gab auch schon Jahre da hatte ich doppelt so viele. Wenn der Reifen neu
> ist, schaffe ich auch mal 1000 km ohne Plattfuss.
> 
> ...



1000 km?   glückwunsch. hab ich lang net mehr geschafft und der betroffene hat unlängst seinen plattfusszähler wieder auf null gestellt   was aber grösstenteils seiner neuerdings offensiven fahrweise zuzuschreiben ist.

wir sind "zwischen den jahren" net da aber guck mal im HU - thread, da wird schon feste geplant....


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Dezember 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was Anderes: Bevor der Thread noch in den Winterschlaf versinkt. Ich habe
> zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester Urlaub und deshalb auch wieder Zeit zum
> Biken. Vielleicht klappt es jetzt auch mal wieder im Hellen.
> Wer muss auch nicht Arbeiten und hat Lust auf ne Runde?


ICH  und hier ist schon was geplant. Aber wir ham ja noch mehr Tage und können in unserer Gegend noch was anbieten  

Erdi01

EDIT: gerade gesehen, dass Du schon eingetragen bist für Kühkopf


----------



## Andreas (5. Januar 2005)

Vorsatz fuer 2005 ... mal wieder einen Night Ride zu machen.
Sternchenfahrt der Koenigsbiker zum Patershaeuser Hofgut am 6.1. und dann weiter Richtung Frankfurt.

Ich habe die Wettervorhersage noch abgewartet (es soll am Do trocken bleiben) und heute einen LMB Eintrag gemacht:

LMB - Night Ride to Frankfurt 

Auch Biker/Bikerinnen die nicht aus dem Landkreis kommen sind eingeladen


----------



## Andreas (7. Januar 2005)

Fuer alle die gestern nicht dabei waren:

Wir wollen uns jetzt wieder regelmaessig unter der Woche mal treffen.
Fuer naechste Woche ist ein Night Ride "Rund um den Frankfurter Airport" geplant.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Januar 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Fuer alle die gestern nicht dabei waren:
> 
> Wir wollen uns jetzt wieder regelmaessig unter der Woche mal treffen.
> Fuer naechste Woche ist ein Night Ride "Rund um den Frankfurter Airport" geplant.


Genau so ist es ... deshalb hier sind die Links zu finden  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (11. Januar 2005)

Fräääge: Aus wem besteht dieser Thread eigentlich noch ?

Erdi01 
Andreas
....?
....?
....?

und ich Idiot, der hier manchmal noch reinpostet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (11. Januar 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

und 

... KillerN
... die Lupos
... und ich

Also doch hoch frequentiert! Oder doch tot?
 

und tschüß

Volker


----------



## Andreas (11. Januar 2005)

... im Sommer werden es wieder mehr werden.


----------



## Google (11. Januar 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> ... im Sommer werden es wieder mehr werden.


Eigens hierfür sollte der "Kreis Offenbach Weicheier-Thread" eingerichtet werden


----------



## Roland.S (18. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Eigens hierfür sollte der "Kreis Offenbach Weicheier-Thread" eingerichtet werden




genau im Sommer fahre ich auch wieder   .

Gruß Roland


----------



## Google (19. Januar 2005)

Roland.S schrieb:
			
		

> genau im Sommer fahre ich auch wieder   .
> 
> Gruß Roland


Ei gucke ma da......Ein Ei


----------



## Andreas (19. Januar 2005)

Roland.S schrieb:
			
		

> genau im Sommer fahre ich auch wieder   .
> 
> Gruß Roland



Hi Roland,

schoen mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von Dir zu lesen.
Naja, wir hatten ja schon fast sommerliche Temperaturen im Januar, wenn ich mich an meine Sonntagstour vor zwei Wochen erinnere.


----------



## KillerN (19. Januar 2005)

Draußen ist echt viel zu warm, deswegen fahr ich auch gerne mal in kurz *g* (war aber erst einmal)   

Wir sollten mal wieder gemeinsam eine rundfahrt machen, was haltet ihr davon   

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Andreas (19. Januar 2005)

Ja, ich wollte eigentlich fuer Donnerstag was reinsetzten Die letzten beiden Donnerstage hatten wir ja schoene Night Rides.

@KillerN: MissMarple hat mir das mit dem durchgeknallten Birnchen erzaehlt   

Fuer Morgen ist die Wettervorhersage nicht so gut. Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 90%
Und ich habe fuer Grundlagentraining gerade 1,4er Slicks aufgezogen


----------



## KillerN (19. Januar 2005)

Jo das mit der Birne hat mich ziemlich ange**tzt   
Aber inzwischen habe ich mir ne neue besorgt.

Ich werde mich jetzt mal am Riemen reissen und wieder mehr trainieren, also ist mir jede Tour willkommen.   
Bei Sauwetter ziehe ich es aber dann lieber mal vor alternative Sportarten zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (20. Januar 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mich jetzt mal am Riemen reissen und wieder mehr trainieren, also ist mir jede Tour willkommen.


Für gute Vorsätze im Neuen Jahr ist es noch nicht zu spät


----------



## Sakir (22. Januar 2005)

Guten Abend 

zu was man doch alles Zeit hat, wenn man wegen der Nachtschicht am WE nicht einschlafen kann....   

LMB 1
LMB 2
LMB 2

um zahlreiche Teilnahme wird gebeten 

Michael


----------



## Andreas (23. Januar 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend
> 
> zu was man doch alles Zeit hat, wenn man wegen der Nachtschicht am WE nicht einschlafen kann....
> 
> ...



Hi Sakir,

das hat mit Nachtschicht nichts zu tun. Man nennt es auch Bikefieber


----------



## Sakir (23. Januar 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sakir,
> 
> das hat mit Nachtschicht nichts zu tun. Man nennt es auch Bikefieber


    meinst du wirklich....   

ich muss schon sagen, dieses WE hat mir irgendwas gefehlt   

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2006)

ich denke es macht Sinn unseren *HEIMATTHREAD* wieder zu reaktivieren  

Nachdem wir uns lange genug im "Touren rund um Hanau" Thread versteckt haben und dort eigentlich so gut wie in der Mehrzahl waren - zumindest von Dehnen die dort regelmäßig posten und Touren angeboten haben   

Ich werde zukünftig meine Aktivitäten *HIER* posten und anbieten. Crosspostings halt ich mir natürlich offen  

UND ich fordere natürlich alle *Kreis und Stadt Offenbächer *auf es mir gleich zu tun


----------



## Google (5. Mai 2006)

Moin Erdi

es gibt ja immer kontroverse Meinungen und sicherlich werden nicht alle Deiner Meinung sein, so wie man meine Entscheidung wohl teilweise kritisiert oder evtl. erst einmal ein bisserl mißtrauisch beobachtet.

Ich von meiner Warte finde Deinen Versuch richtig.

Der "Touren rund um Hanau" Thread hatte schon lange nichts mehr mit seinem Namen zu tun , er ist ein MischMasch zwischen 10 % Hanau und 90 % Offenbach, wo  jeder Neuankömmling im Forum irritiert sein muß...Aber das hattest Du ja schon lange vorher so erkannt.

Für mich wurde es auch immer schwieriger, Mitfahrer in meiner Region zu finden ( ich brauch halt immer Leut für gemeinsame Touren   ), deshalb auch meine Entscheidung den Versuch eines echten Hanauthreads zu starten.

Ich werde mir jedenfalls den Kreis Offenbach Thread abbonieren, darin auch posten und an Touren teilnehmen wenns passt  

Es kann eigentlich nur eine Bereicherung für alle sein, regional eingegrenzte Threads zu haben  

Ich wette mal, daß die Tourenangebote im Lokalforum Frankfurt und Umgebung stark ansteigen  

Kleine Kritik hab ich noch: Ich hätte einen neuen Thread eröffnet und keine Leiche aus dem Keller geholt   

Ich wünsche gutes Gelingen  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (5. Mai 2006)

Dann moechte ich gleich mal einen spontanen Tourenvorschlag machen:

Heute 17:30 h Rodgau Rundweg (Treffpunkt S-Bahnhof Rollwald).

Wer hat Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Mai 2006)

@[email protected] ich finde warum noch ein Thread öffnen, wenn schon ein regionsler existiert. Was dieses Mal draus wird wird man sehen.  

@[email protected] Zu früh, da bin ich noch auf der Arbeit und schade, dass es am SO nicht klappt.


----------



## Andreas (5. Mai 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] ich finde warum noch ein Thread öffnen, wenn schon ein regionsler existiert. Was dieses Mal draus wird wird man sehen.
> 
> @[email protected] Zu früh, da bin ich noch auf der Arbeit und schade, dass es am SO nicht klappt.



Donnerstags habe ich momentan keinen Kurs mehr. Wir koennten wieder ab 19 h unseren Treff aktivieren. Hell genug fuer min. 2h ist es ja schon.


----------



## RedRum05 (5. Mai 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstags habe ich momentan keinen Kurs mehr. Wir koennten wieder ab 19 h unseren Treff aktivieren. Hell genug fuer min. 2h ist es ja schon.



 
Bei Intresse, würde ich für nächste Woche Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ne Tour anbieten. An welchem Tag ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal! Wäre dann halt von Urberach aus.


----------



## loti (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich melde mich auch mal wieder. Die Arbeit hatte mich die letzten Wochen in ihrer Klauen, so dass ich nur zu spontanen Touren alleine oder mit Frau und Tochter kam.
Aber ab nächste Woche wird alles wieder besser, ich bin wieder verfügbar!
Und mache gleich mal einen Tourenvorschlag:
Unter dem Titel
SPINNING IM FREIEN
führen wir in Dreieich, ab jetzt alle 14 Tage mittwochs MTB-Touren durch.
Start: 18 Uhr 30 am Lindenplatz in Sprendlingen, ca. 2 Stunden Fahrzeit, 40 km, anschließend ist eine Einkehr in einer Kneipe in der Nähe des Lindenplatz möglich.
Es fahren so zwischen 5-10 Biker mit. Wir erkunden die Trails rund um Dreieich.
Nächste Termine: 17.5. und 31.5.

RedRum05, 
wenn Du am  Mittwoch und/oder Donnerstag eine Tour anbieten würdest, wäre ich auch dabei.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

@[email protected] den regelmäßigen Treff sollten wir unbedingt wieder aufleben lassen auch ohne WIPOKA  

@[email protected] Touren sind zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit willkommen. Bei mir halt das Proplem mit der Startzeit.

@[email protected] würde gerne bei Euren "Erkundungstouren" dabeisein. Vllt könnt Ihr die Gegenend östlich von Dreieich erkunden   und mich um 19 Uhr in Dietzenbach einsammeln. Einfach hier bescheidgeben wo es lang geht und ich warten kann


----------



## scottiee (7. Mai 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Unter dem Titel
> SPINNING IM FREIEN
> führen wir in Dreieich, ab jetzt alle 14 Tage mittwochs MTB-Touren durch.
> Start: 18 Uhr 30 am Lindenplatz in Sprendlingen, ca. 2 Stunden Fahrzeit, 40 km, anschließend ist eine Einkehr in einer Kneipe in der Nähe des Lindenplatz möglich.
> ...



klasse,

touren direkt von der haustür aus ich wohne in sprendlingen und würde gerne bei euch mitfahren falls die gruppe dadurch nicht zu gross wird...

gruss ilker


----------



## loti (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo scottiee,
kein Problem! Wir freuen uns über jeden Mitfahrer. Und sollte die Gruppe mal zu groß werden, teilen wir sie und fahren zwei getrennte Touren. Man kann sich ja nach der Tour im Lokal auch viel besser unterhalten.
Gruß
loti


----------



## Andreas (8. Mai 2006)

scottiee schrieb:
			
		

> klasse,
> 
> touren direkt von der haustür aus ich wohne in sprendlingen und würde gerne bei euch mitfahren falls die gruppe dadurch nicht zu gross wird...
> 
> gruss ilker



Hi ilker,

na klar. Wir nehmen dich gerne mit und durch Dreieich fahren wir auch oefters mal.

@all: Ich habe eine schöne Trailtour "Rund um den Binselberg" (95% Trailanteil!) zusammengestellt. Kommt bald ... in diesem Thread!


----------



## Google (8. Mai 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Ich habe eine schöne Trailtour "Rund um den Binselberg" (95% Trailanteil!) zusammengestellt. Kommt bald ... in diesem Thread!


 NIEMALS !!  Oder ist die nur 5 Km lang   

Wenns passt bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
da jeder ja hier seine eigene Trailtour anpreist, mach ich auch mal Werbung.
Ich erkunde momentan eine Trail-Tour durch den Kreis Offenbach (Dreieich, Neu-Isenburg, Heusenstamm, Dietzenbach, Rödermark, Langen) mit ca. 60 km Länge und 500 Höhenmeter. Zur Zeit ist der Forstweg- und Asphaltanteil noch zu hoch, aber ich bin sicher im Juni kann ich dann mindestens 80% Trails bieten. Und einige sind wirklich schön.
Also dann bis demnächst!
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Andreas (8. Mai 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> NIEMALS !!  Oder ist die nur 5 Km lang
> 
> Wenns passt bin ich dabei



Nur keine Angst, nur 10 km !

Aber 38 km An- und Abreise.


----------



## KillerN (8. Mai 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> da jeder ja hier seine eigene Trailtour anpreist, mach ich auch mal Werbung.
> Ich erkunde momentan eine Trail-Tour durch den Kreis Offenbach (Dreieich, Neu-Isenburg, Heusenstamm, Dietzenbach, Rödermark, Langen) mit ca. 60 km Länge und 500 Höhenmeter. Zur Zeit ist der Forstweg- und Asphaltanteil noch zu hoch, aber ich bin sicher im Juni kann ich dann mindestens 80% Trails bieten. Und einige sind wirklich schön.
> Also dann bis demnächst!
> ...



WAS ??? -GEIL
Kannst du die Strecke auch schon schneller Zusammenstellen ?
Die will ich ja mal unbedingt kennenlernen   Man und 500HM hört sich echt gut an, schöne Feierabendrunde (anstatt man den RodgauRundweg).

Wenn du die Strecke fertig hast melde dich einfach  

Grüße, Jens


----------



## Google (8. Mai 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> da jeder ja hier seine eigene Trailtour anpreist, mach ich auch mal Werbung.


Komm Komm Loti  Du fährst doch morgen nur mit weil Du mir die Trails klauen willst  Na ja...bei mir ist auch noch alles im Aufbau.

Ich seh schon. 2006 wird das Jahr der Trails


----------



## RedRum05 (8. Mai 2006)

Also ich wollte am Mittwoch wieder fahren. Was wäre denn für dich machbar als Startzeit z.B. in Urberach Erdi, Andreas und wer Intresse hat....
Je nach Startzeit fällt dann die Länge der Strecke aus, wobei es keine Trailstrecke wird sondern eine Feierabendtrainingsrunde... 

Evtl. Richtung FFM Airport, Egelsbach, Messel....


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Mai 2006)

@[email protected] MI klingt gut, DO auch  Fahrt einfach so, dass Du/Ihr um 19 Uhr am Toom vorbeikommt und mich einsammelt  

LMB   

@[email protected] warte es ab. Ich kann auch noch einige Trails beisteuern. Die geballte K.O. Truppe (rate mal mit Rosental - was heist das jetzt )
wird Eure HU Trailrunde locker TOPPEN. Wustest Du noch nicht, dass der Binselberg im Kreis Offenbach liegt - google kann man alles erzählen


----------



## Andreas (9. Mai 2006)

Mittwoch kann ich nicht, aber Donnerstag ab 18:30 h.


----------



## RedRum05 (9. Mai 2006)

Wir können uns zwar am Toom treffen, aber von da aus weiter weiß ich auch nicht *g* ... da es aber Richtung Zeppelinheim geht, kann ja dann einer von euch bis Dreieich vorraus fahren. Würde mir schon helfen, wenn wir z.B. beim Sportplatz in Dreieichenhain rauskommen 

LMB - Eintrag


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Mai 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können uns zwar am Toom treffen, aber von da aus weiter weiß ich auch nicht *g* ... LMB - Eintrag


Na wenn das Deine größte Sorge ist - Dir kann geholfen werden  

Bis dann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (10. Mai 2006)

Wie lange wollen wir eigentlich fahren?
Licht wollte ich eigentlich nicht mitnehmen. Dann haetten wir aber nur bis 21 h Zeit.


----------



## RedRum05 (10. Mai 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange wollen wir eigentlich fahren?
> Licht wollte ich eigentlich nicht mitnehmen. Dann haetten wir aber nur bis 21 h Zeit.



Also Licht brauchst du eigentlich keins mitnehmen. Wir fahren so lange wie es hell ist. Ich nehm zu dieser Jahreszeit doch kein Licht mit 
Wie weit hast du es noch von Urberach heim, Erdi?


----------



## Dobermann (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

sehe das hier ein paar Jungs aus Rödermark kommen. Wohne seit letztem Jahr in Jügesheim und wollte dieses Jahr wieder ein wenig mehr Radeln.

Könnt ihr mir ein paar nette Tracks nennen wo man schön ein wenig fahren kann? 

Würde ja gerne mal mit euch mitfahren, bin da aber sicher nur ein Hindernis. Muß erstmal meine Kondition wiederfinden.  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Mai 2006)

@Andreas, [email protected] soll ja auch nur eine Feierabendrunde werden. Licht sollte ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt mitnehmen. Von Urberach rüber sinds 15-20 Minuten. Und man kanns schon bis 21:30 ohne Licht aushalten, oder soll ichs doch lieber mitnehmen  

@[email protected] Nun Rodgau-Rundweg bietet sich da an. Ist eigentlich gut ausgeschildert. 

Ansonsten ist uns Jeder willkommen. Wir nehmen auch gern Rücksicht auf neue Mitfahrer. Also los ...


----------



## loti (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo.
ich habe die Trail-Runde am Dienstag mit google gut überstanden. Er hat da wirklich schöne Wege gefunden. Ich, als vorsichtiger Fahrer, habe mich etwas zurückgehalten. Die Trails waren schon ganz schön heftig. Ein Sturz muß ja nichts ein, dass überlasse ich anderen 
(Hallo,rocky mountain  ).
Selbst der Regen und die Blitze hielten Abstand, so dass ich trocken zurück nach Dreieich kam.
Ich bin am Donnerstag auch dabei. Und falls sich erdi01 auf dem Weg nach Dreieich verfahren sollte , kann ich natürlich aushelfen.
Ich bringe meine Lichtergalerie mit, um euch sicher auch im Dunkeln wieder nach Hause zu bringen.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## RedRum05 (10. Mai 2006)

Also ich schau dann, dass wir gegen 21Uhr in Urberach sind 
Licht braucht man aber eigentlich nicht.

@loti... ein oder zwei Trails werden aber dabei sein 
Sind aber nicht schlimm. Der eine ist am Langener-Waldsee und der andere ist am alten Militärzaun bei der Thomashütte, aber da weiß ich nicht, wie der aussieht. Muss ich morgen noch mal schaun, ob man den schon wieder fahren kann.

Bis morgen Abend dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Mai 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Die Trails waren schon ganz schön heftig. Ein Sturz muß ja nichts ein, dass überlasse ich anderen
> (Hallo,rocky mountain  ).
> Selbst der Regen und die Blitze hielten Abstand, so dass ich trocken zurück nach Dreieich kam.



@[email protected] ja mal passieren, ist halt nicht so gut wenn man bei voller fahrt mit der Pedale an einem Stein hängen bleibt!


Gruß Christoph


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Mai 2006)

Am Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, muß mal wieder schaffen. Aber wer möchte kann sich ja trotzdem hier anschließen:

_Hallo,

am kommenden Sonntag (auchtung nicht Samstag) wollen wi wieder uns auf Tour begeben. 

Start ist um 10:00 Uhr. Wir kommen gegen 13:00 - 13:30 wieder zurück.

Vorgesehen ist die Odenwaldtour über Rimhorn (85 km. 700 Höhenmeter)

Ich würde mich freuen den einen oder viele andere am  Startpunkt Ditzenbach Langgesse Str 13 bei Wolf-Schäfer anzutreffen.



Bis dahin, bleibt schön gesund und legt euch nicht mit Nägel in der Tasche ins Wasserbett (soll vorkommen).

Gruß

Bernd_

Ach so, dass ist eine *Rennradtour*


----------



## Andreas (11. Mai 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, dass ist eine *Rennradtour*



Ich sach nur: das ist hier eindeutig das falsche Forum


----------



## KillerN (11. Mai 2006)

Hi, bin wohl um 19 Uhr auch am Toom zu finden.
Grüße, Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Mai 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sach nur: das ist hier eindeutig das falsche Forum


NÖ  Es gibt ja Einige die beides fahren  Du auch irgenwann  

Na das war mal eine richtig schnelle Trailingsrunde. Hatte selten unter 30 auf dem Tacho, ausgenommen die Trails  

So schnell wollt ich gar nicht fahr heute  

Habe noch keinen gefunden der Samstag fahren will - kann Sonntag nicht


----------



## loti (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo RedRum05,
das war heute eine wirklicher Rasertour. Für mich 77 km mit einem Schnitt von 24,1km/h, wobei die letzten 10 km nur "austrudeln" mit 22 km/h waren.
Erdi01, am Samstag habe ich leider keine Zeit, aber nächstes Wochenende können wir etwas vereinbaren.
Eigentlich wollte ich beim Geroldsteiner-Marathon am 20.5. mitfahren, aber 55 Euro Startgeld ist mir zu heftig, deshalb ist das Wochendende frei.
Ich bin für alle Vorschläge offen, falls keiner sich meldet, überlege ich mir selber was ( z.B. Obrunn-Schlucht oder Neunkircher Höhe). Das nur mal als Anregung.
Bis dann
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Mai 2006)

nächtes WE kann ich auch nur Samstags, bin aber für alles offen


----------



## RedRum05 (12. Mai 2006)

Bin dann gleich unter die Dusche und wollte nicht noch mal poste...

Hat Spaß gemacht gestern und ich hoffe euch auch. Jo, war ne schnelle Runde bei mir bis daheim. Knapp 70Km in ca. 2:30-45 weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr genau. Das gefährlichste Stück war nicht die Trails, sondern das letzte Stück durch Dtz  

Heute und Morgen hab ich leider keine Zeit. Ich werd dann erst wieder am Sonntag fahren und dann aber wieder was Längeres!

@Loti.... ich wollte mal schaun, dass ich evtl. nächste Woche bei dir mitfahre. Wo ist denn dieser Platz in Sprendlingen?


----------



## Andreas (12. Mai 2006)

Heute Abend gibt es die erste Variante der Binselberg Trails Tour zum Einleiten
in das Wochenende. Wer Lust hat kann gerne mitkommen. Treffpunkt ist
17:30 h an der S-Bahn Station Rodgau-Rollwald.

Zum LMB Eintrag


----------



## RedRum05 (12. Mai 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Heute Abend gibt es die erste Variante der Binselberg Trails Tour zum Einleiten in das Wochenende.



Schade. Wär ja gerne mit gefahren! Kannst die ja als Vol.2 noch mal unter der Woche anbieten  ...
Hab grade entschieden morgen Abend zwischen den Terminen joggen zu gehen! Wenigstens etwas machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (12. Mai 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt ist
> 17:30 h an der S-Bahn Station Rodgau-Rollwald.
> 
> Zum LMB Eintrag



immer diese unmöglichen Zeiten. Wer soll da schon können


----------



## KillerN (12. Mai 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> immer diese unmöglichen Zeiten. Wer soll da schon können




Na IIIICCCCHHHHHH


----------



## RedRum05 (12. Mai 2006)

Hat sich kurz entschieden, aber zum Glück brauch ich morgen nicht arbeiten. Somit werd ich morgen spontan ab 9Uhr ne Runde fahren. Weiß aber leider noch nicht, wie lang ich Zeit hab. Deshalb sag ich mal nichts offizielles.
Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende! 

Hoffe, dass wir nächste Woche wieder ne Tour machen.


----------



## loti (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo Redrum05,
also die Tour die nächste Woche am Mi. 17.5. ansteht, ist natürlich viel gemütlicher als unsere Runde gestern. 
Auspowern müßtest Du Dich bei der Anfahrt und der Rückfahrt!
Der Lindenplatz in Sprendlingen liegt in der Altstadt. Wenn man Langen kommt, gibt es ein scharfe Kurve nach links (Übergang Darmstädter Str. in die Hauptstr.), dort fährt man rechts ab und ist nach 100 m am Lindenplatz.
Weitere Orientierungspunkt Alberuskirche und Gaststätte "Blaue Blume".
Dort im Biergarten kann man hinterher noch ein bisschen schwätzen.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Mai 2006)

ich werde morgen abend ab 19 Uhr eine Runde drehen.

Wohin weis ich noch nicht, entscheide ich spontan. LMB spar ich mir auch. Wenn Jemand Lust hatt kann er hier posten.


----------



## Andreas (19. Mai 2006)

Gestern war Donnerstag und keiner hat's bemerkt  

Ich bin alleine mal eine Runde im Sonnenschein zwischen den tiefdunkeln Wolken gefahren. Es war ein Zickzack Kurs immer in die Richtung wo noch keine Regenwolken waren. Einmal hat mich kurz ein heftiger Hagelschauer erwischt, aber 1 km weiter war wieder alles komplett trocken. Das war schon ein komisches Wetter.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Mai 2006)

*Interessiert hier eh keinen deshalb hier nur damit sich im Thread was tut:*

_Hi,

am Sonntag kann ich schon wieder nicht :-(

Aber die Jüggesheim RTF steht bei mir auch ganz groß auf dem Programm. Allerdings nur bei trockenem Wetter. Bin im Moment eher der "Schönwetterfahrer"

Lass von Dir hören ... dafür steh ich auch früher auf ;-)

Gruß
Volker

----- Original Message ----- 
From: Bernd Dechert 
To: [email protected] ; O'Brien, Evan ; Pollara, Gaetano ; "Göser+Lang, Sabine + Dieter" ; "Stürtz, Holger" ; Bokeloh, Lars ; Erzberger, Michael ; Schindler, Peter ; "Schäfer Wolf, Reinhold Birgit" ; [email protected] ; Erdt, Volker 
Sent: Friday, May 19, 2006 9:56 PM
Subject: Rennradtour für Frühaufsteher


Hallo,

wir treffen uns am Sonntag, den 21.5.06 um 9:30 Uhr in der Langgesser Str. 13 bei Wolf-Schäfer.

Ich gehen davon aus, dass wir so gegen 12:30 Uhr wieder zurück sind.  An Vadderdach ist ein RTF in Jügesheim durch den Odenwald.  Wir planen die große Tour (ca. 140 km ) zu fahren. Wir wollen recht früh losfahern, damit wir zwischen 8 und 8:30 in Jügesheim starten.

Wer hat Lust mitzufahren. Bitte melden, damit wir festlegen können wann wir genau wegfahren, ob wir mit dem Auto bis Jügesheim fahren (kein Gemotze, hat auch seine Vorteile - Mit zwei Bier und einem Steak mit Pommes fährt es sich nicht so gut Rad)

Also, wäre nett, wenn der eine oder andere sich mal meldet

Gruß

Bernd_


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Mai 2006)

Eben Lotis Tour entdeckt - warum  kündigt er sie hier nicht an  
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2479

Mal schauen was das Wetter so morgen vor hatt. Vllt bin ich da vllt auch nicht. Wenns regnet kann ich mich guten Gewissens dem Giro  zuwenden


----------



## loti (20. Mai 2006)

Halo erdi01,
ich hatte die letzten Tage ein bisschen viel zu tun, deshalb habe ich nicht breit Werbung machen können.
Ein befreundetes Paar haben ein Trailtour durch den Frankfurter Stadtwald zusammengestellt: kaum Höhenmeter, viele Trails. D.h. im Zickzack von Dreieich übers Stadion nach Schwanheim und Kelsterbach. Nach ner Einkehrpause gehts dann wieder zurück. Und das Wetter wird guuut!
Also bis um 14 Uhr!
Unsere Tour am Mittwoch war sehr schön. Es ist immer wieder interessant, wenn andere die Route zusammenstellen. Ich kenne zwar alle Wege, aber so wäre ich sie nie gefahren. Hat, glaube ich, allen Spaß gemacht!
Die nächste Tour ist am Mi. 31.5.
Liebe Grüße
loti
Hier mal ein Bild von den Teilnehmern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. Mai 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Wetter wird guuut!


fragt sich nur wann  

Hier pisst es. Für mich ist gammeln angesagt. Rechne nicht mit mir.


----------



## RedRum05 (20. Mai 2006)

Was ein Wetter... jetzt hab ich mich schon auf ne lange Tour heute gefreut - nix is. Gammeln angesagt.
Vielleicht kann man ja wenigstens zwischen durch mal joggen.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Mai 2006)

nach so einer "widerlichen Völlerei"   bis in den Nachmittag hinein mußte ich nochmal auf Radl. Wollt nur mal ein bisschen um die Vierecken fahren. Hab nichts zu Essen und nicht mal was zu trinken mitgenommen. Naja, sind dann 3,5 Std. Fahrzeit draus geworden ...  

Jetzt hab ich wieder Hunger und Dorscht


----------



## RedRum05 (21. Mai 2006)

Kannst bestimmt noch mal in OF vorbei. Gibt bestimmt noch was für dich  

Ich hab mich dann auch nochmal dafür entschieden joggen zu gehn und es lief einfach goil  ... wollte irgendwie gar nicht aufhören. Aufm Weg in Richtung Thomashütte stand auf einmal nen Schaf mitten auf der Kreuzung - ich hab gedacht ich seh nicht richtig und das Vieh läuft auf mich zu und gibt da Geräuche von sich. Irgendwann iset dann durchn Graben innen Wald.


Was ist bloß mit dem Wetter los


----------



## loti (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
also ich stelle mal fest, das Wetter war an diesem Wochenende nicht so schlimm, wie einige hier gepostet haben.
Am Samstag bin ich mit Ellen und Rüdiger ihr Trail-Tour durch den Frankfurter Stadtwald gefahren. Wir hatten 30 Minuten Nieselregen und danach gab es bis zur Pause 2 Stunden lang keine Regen.
Die Pause in Okriftel lag genau richtig. Wir haben die beiden Gewitterfronten aus der Kneipe beobachtet und sind danach trocken - von oben- nach Dreieich gefahren.
AUf dem Rückweg haben wir die Strecke etwas vereinfacht, da auf allen Wegen Pfützen ohne Ende waren. Aber das ist mit der richtigen Kleidung kein Problem.
Am Schluß haben wir die Räder abgespritzt und hatten eine amüsante Tour.
62 km, 190 hm, Schnitt, 20,1 km/h.
Heute Nachmittag habe ich mit meiner Frau eine gemütliche Tour durch die Gersprenz-Auen bei Eppertshausen gemacht. Eine schöne Gegend, mit einigen interessanten Trails. 5 Minuten haben wir bei einem Schauer gewartet, danach kam die Sonne wieder. Hat auch Spaß gemacht!
Die nächste Woche wird es etwas eng, da bin ich auf dem Genuß- und Kulturtrip. 
Do. 25.5. Erkundung von Ebbelwoi-Kneipen, 
Sa. 27.5. Selztal-Radweg in Rheinhessen- aber ganz gemütlich.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mit google am Freitag zu fahren.
Hier schon mal die Vorankündigungen für meine nächsten Touren:
Mi. 31.5. wieder um 18 Uhr 30- Rund um Dreieich
Mi. 7.6. meine Trailtour durch den Kreis Offrenbach- genaueres folgt
Ach ja, und dann noch etwas für erdi01, den Rennradfan:
Ich fahre am So. 4.6. den Rhön-Radmarathon mit 3 Freunden, 
210 km, 3600 Höhenmeter - Das wäre doch etwas für Dich?
Wenn Du Interesse hast, melde Dich!
Und zum letzten: Ich gehöre jetz zur Fusion-Riege. Ich habe soeben bei ebay ein Fusion Raid ersteigert!
Liebe Grüße
loti
Und jetzt einige Bilder von den Touren gestern und heute:


----------



## Lupo (21. Mai 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Und zum letzten: Ich gehöre jetz zur Fusion-Riege. Ich habe soeben bei ebay ein Fusion Raid ersteigert!...


willkommen im club  dann ist ja wohl bald die teilnahme am AWB obligatorisch   


@red: is ja spannend  was genau hat das schaf gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (21. Mai 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @red: is ja spannend  was genau hat das schaf gesagt


määäähhhh ... endlich das Feld  

@[email protected] zeig her das Fusion  
Trail Tour am Mittwoch den 07.06 - wer soll da wieder können - oder ist das ein Feiertag  

Rhön Mara - hmmm - da muß ich aber sehen, dass ich die Tage noch ein paar Mal aufs Rad komme - hmmm - ich warte erstmal das Wetter ab, bin im Moment "Schönwetterfahrer" Reizen würde es mich ja schon ...


----------



## RedRum05 (21. Mai 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> willkommen im club  dann ist ja wohl bald die teilnahme am AWB obligatorisch
> 
> 
> @red: is ja spannend  was genau hat das schaf gesagt



@loti... BILDER! Ich/Wir wollen Bilder sehn 

@Lupo... naja, was halt so ein Schaf sagt. Ach Gude, geh ma Schoppe kloppe !?  - war eindeutig ein Hessisches-Schaf.
Das Vieh mochte wohl keine Jogge und wollte erst den Weg versperren.


----------



## loti (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
erdi01, ich weiÃ, wochentags ist es bei Dir schwierig. Aber in den nÃ¤chsten Wochen bekomme ich keinen Wochenendtermin hin.
Aber es gibt doch etwas fÃ¼r Dich.
So. 11.6. Rennradtour in den Odenwald , 100 km, Start: 14 Uhr
So. 25.6. MTB in den Spessart, 130 km, 1800 hm, Start: 8 Uhr
Und zwischendrin bin ich vom 15.6. bis 18.6. in den Vogesen am Ballon d'Alsace auf MTB-Tour. Ach ja, wir (zur Zeit 7 Leute) kÃ¶nnten noch jemand mitnehmen.
Und nun die spannende Frage:
Was darf so ein Fusion Raid kosten? Ratet mal!
Alu Federgabel: Fox Talas RL, 80â125 mm Federbein: DT Swiss Federungssystem: Viergelenker Schaltwerk/-hebel: S-Ram X-O / S-Ram X-7 Umwerfer: Shimano XT Bremsen/-hebel: Magura Louise Kurbeln: FSA Afterburner LaufrÃ¤der (Naben/ Fusion Stinger/Sun DS 1-XC Felgen/Reifen): Michelin XC-S) 

Kommentar des VerkÃ¤ufers:
Ich selbst habe das Rad von einem Fusion Distributer mit etwa 300-400 km Laufleistung gekauft. Das Bike war ein VorfÃ¼hrrad und hat leider 2 Dellen im Rahmen. Man sagte mir, dass es beim Transport nicht richtig verpackt war. Diese stÃ¶ren nicht und beeintrÃ¤chtigen auch die QuailitÃ¤t des Rades nicht. Es ist halt eine optischer Sache, auf welche ich hier hinweisen mÃ¶chte. Das Rad fÃ¤hrt super, ist voll funktionstÃ¼chtig und frisch geputzt. Neben den normalen Gebrauchsspuren (leichten Kratzern und Stellen, wo die ZÃ¼ge den Lack beschÃ¤digt haben sowie sowie s.o. Dellen) ist das Bike in sehr gutem gebrauchten Zustand! 




Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Was darf so ein Fusion Raid kosten? Ratet mal!
> Alu Federgabel: Fox Talas RL, 80125 mm Federbein: DT Swiss Federungssystem: Viergelenker Schaltwerk/-hebel: S-Ram X-O / S-Ram X-7 Umwerfer: Shimano XT Bremsen/-hebel: Magura Louise Kurbeln: FSA Afterburner Laufräder (Naben/ Fusion Stinger/Sun DS 1-XC Felgen/Reifen): Michelin XC-S)
> loti


also bis auf den LRS (mit dem kann ich nix anfangen, sagt mir nix. Sicher irgendwas gelabeltes) ein guter Aufbau.

Lt Fahrradschwacke um 1500  

Und


----------



## loti (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo erdi01,
dein Tipp liegt schon gut im Rennen. Aber meine Leidenschaft hat mich dann doch etwas höher getrieben. Der Laufradsatz ist der hauseigene von Fusion und soll ganz gut sein.
loti


----------



## m.a.t. (23. Mai 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre am So. 4.6. den Rhön-Radmarathon mit 3 Freunden,
> 210 km, 3600 Höhenmeter - Das wäre doch etwas für Dich?
> Wenn Du Interesse hast, melde Dich!


Hi loti,
wahrscheinlich bin ich auch in Bimbach. Sag mal, biste da schon mal mitgefahren? Irgendwie finde ich keine vernünftigen Ausschreibungsunterlagen auf der Seite vom RSC Bimbach, hast du da was?
ciao, matthias


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Mai 2006)

ich muß meine *WUT* im Bauch loswerden    

Nachdem das zweite Jahr in Folge meine Jügesheim-Heimat-RTF heute morgen wieder ins Wasser gefallen ist   

In spätenstens einer halben Stunde sitz ich auf dem Mounty, egal was das Wetter dann macht


----------



## Deleted 37613 (25. Mai 2006)

Jaja die Jügesheim-RTF da spielt das Wetter immer nicht so mit.
Das kenne ich.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Mai 2006)

Crush schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja die Jügesheim-RTF da spielt das Wetter immer nicht so mit.
> Das kenne ich.


warum nur, ich bin nicht anspruchsvoll, trocken hätt mir schon gelangt  

Jetzt hoffe ich auf den 13 August, meine mögliche 3. Heimat RTF, startet in Nieder-Roden  

Aber nach meiner Tour eben durchs Messeler Hügelland, zwar eingesaut bis unter die Fingernägel und Abstecher beim Wellmann, gehts mir wieder besser  

Im Moment gugg ich Giro


----------



## loti (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo Matthias,

Hi loti,
wahrscheinlich bin ich auch in Bimbach. Sag mal, biste da schon mal mitgefahren? Irgendwie finde ich keine vernünftigen Ausschreibungsunterlagen auf der Seite vom RSC Bimbach, hast du da was?
ciao, matthias
Hier der Link:
www.rsc-*bimbach*.de/Rhoen-Rundfahrt_*2006*.pdf

Ich bin die Tour schon zweimal mitgefahren. Eine sehr schöne Strecke bis auf 20 km in Thüringen. Ab km 150 gibt es nur noch kleine Steigungen.
Mein Ziel:  die Strecke unter 9 Stunden Fahrzeit.
Wir starten gleich frühmorgens um 6 Uhr. Dann ist man mit den Pausen gegen 16 Uhr wieder in Bimbach.
Schönen Gruß
Lothar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (26. Mai 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Wir starten gleich frühmorgens um 6 Uhr. Dann ist man mit den Pausen gegen 16 Uhr wieder in Bimbach.[/COLOR]
> Schönen Gruß
> Lothar


 wann und wo fahrt Ihr da los. Wann steht Ihr auf


----------



## RedRum05 (26. Mai 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> warum nur, ich bin nicht anspruchsvoll, trocken hätt mir schon gelangt
> 
> Jetzt hoffe ich auf den 13 August, meine mögliche 3. Heimat RTF, startet in Nieder-Roden
> 
> ...



Irgendwie stell ich mich langsam auch wieder darauf ein, im Matsch zu fahren und versaut heimzukommen....  
Hat eigentlich jemand vor, für nächste Woche ne Tour anzubieten


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Mai 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich jemand vor, für nächste Woche ne Tour anzubieten


bei den derzeitiges Wetteraussichten plane ich gar nix und fahre eher spontan los, wenn es das Wetter zulässt oder mir der Kragen platzt  

Wenns nicht in 5 Minuten los gehen soll werde ich es hier schon posten und hoffe Ihr macht das auch so wenn Ihr fahrt. Vllt finden wir ja spontan zusammen. Vllt sogar am WE


----------



## Deleted 37613 (26. Mai 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nach meiner Tour eben durchs Messeler Hügelland, zwar eingesaut bis unter die Fingernägel und Abstecher beim Wellmann, gehts mir wieder besser
> 
> Im Moment gugg ich Giro



Giro hatte ich verpasst, bin erst um 18:30 Uhr total nass bis auf die Ketten zurück gekommen. Aber der Otzberg ist jetzt mein.


----------



## hansschleidt (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo.

Gibts am Samstag oder Sonntag ein Gruppe von Leuten denen ich mich vielleicht anschließen könnte? Stelle mir eine nicht so schwer Tour vor, da ich für diese Jahr gerade erst wieder anfange (nach Krankheit) und mir entsprechend die Kondition fehlt. So was bis 50 / 70 KM würde ich schon schaffen. Bin allerdings kein "Hardcore Biker". Insgesamt eher Anfänger ohwohl ich jetzt schon 6 Jahre MTB fahre.

Hans


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Mai 2006)

@[email protected] habe mal in Dein Blog geschaut. Bist ja in den letzen Wochen auch einiges in unserer Gegend gefahren. Poste doch zukünftig hier wenn Du fährst. Findet sich sicher der Ein oder Andere der gerne mal mitfährt  

@[email protected] Willkommen  

Bedingt durchs bescheide Wetter derzeit. Findet das meiste recht spontan und ohne große Vorplanung statt. Einfach hier rein geschaut oder auch reingepostet wenn Du was fährst.  So finden sich schon ein paar, wenn nicht am WE dann zum späteren Zeitpunkt


----------



## DocS (27. Mai 2006)

Hi ,
trotz  oder wegen   Dauerfrust durch Dauerregen.
Momentan regnet es nicht und wir werden eine eher konditionell und technisch leichte Runde am/um den Feldberg fahren.
Treffpunkt der übliche Parkplatz an der Hohemark um ci 11.00.
Wer spontan Lust hat , fahre ein graues Stumpi 120.
..... es kann wettertechnisch nur besser werden ....
happy trails
Tom.


----------



## hansschleidt (27. Mai 2006)

Danke fürs Willkommen. Ich werde das immer mal wieder schauen bzw. posten, wenn auch im Moment mehr "suche" statt "biete".

Feldberg wäre gut gewesen. Kann aber leider erst heute Nachmittag.

Hans


----------



## Lupo (27. Mai 2006)

DocS schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir werden eine eher konditionell und technisch leichte Runde am/um den Feldberg fahren.
> Treffpunkt der übliche Parkplatz an der Hohemark um ci 11.00.
> Wer spontan Lust hat ...


moin  das hört sich doch gut an . wenn man dem wetterbericht glauben darf bleibts sogar von oben jedenfalls trocken  also ich wär dabei 

gruss,

wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocS (27. Mai 2006)

Nochmals moin ,
also aus dem ci. 11.00 wird zw. 11.15-11.30 ;-)
.......


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Mai 2006)

_Sonntag 28. Mai, 9 - 18 Uhr


Odenwald - Bergstraße
 100 km, hügelig, 800 hm

Vorbei an der Grube Prinz v. Hessen geht es hinter Ober Ramstadt zur Hutzelstraße. In Ober- Beerbach erfolgt der Anstieg zur Mittagspause nach Steigerts. Auf der Rückfahrt kommen wir an der Burg Fankenstein vorbei. In der Fischerhütte im Darmstädter Wald ist noch eine Einkehr vorgesehen.

Info: Fokko-Chr. Vogelsang, Tel 06074-42505_

was für kurzentschlossene Morgen. Eigentlich will ich da mitfahren, weis es aber noch nicht 100%zig  

Das ist eine Tour des ADFC Dietzenbach, mehr weis ich auch nicht, und startet quasi vor meiner Haustür  

Treffpunkt ist der Rathausvorplatz, ist direkt neben dem ex Toom.

So das war's für heute. Vor einer Stunde habe ich erfahren, dass ich jetzt auf einen 70zigsten darf/muß - hatt ich schon wieder vergessen


----------



## Lupo (27. Mai 2006)

DocS schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmals moin ,
> also aus dem ci. 11.00 wird zw. 11.15-11.30 ;-)
> .......


schade, hab ich net mehr gelesen. ich hab mich um 11.10 dann alleine losgemacht aber jedenfallst haste mich motiviert in den taunus zu fahrn


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Mai 2006)

da war doch wieder ein Truh-Trikot-Träger in geheimer Mission unterwegs  

Ich hab Dich am Steinbrücker Teich entdeckt kurz bevor ich ins DA Oberwaldhaus zur Feier rein bin


----------



## Andreas (27. Mai 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> da war doch wieder ein Truh-Trikot-Träger in geheimer Mission unterwegs
> 
> Ich hab Dich am Steinbrücker Teich entdeckt kurz bevor ich ins DA Oberwaldhaus zur Feier rein bin



Ich gebe es zu. Ich war's. Am Oberwaldhaus war ich 3x. Einmal Richtung Darmstadt, dann wieder umgekehrt um Sibylle aufzugabeln und dann wieder zum Wasser auffüllen. Alles so zwischen 10 und 12 h.

Da es dann immer noch nicht regnen wollte sind wir noch den kompletten Vorderodenwald abgefahren. 6 h ohne Regentropfen. Das hätte ich mir gestern nicht träumen lassen.


----------



## loti (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich mache google mal wieder Konkurrenz und habe zwei Termine im LMB eingetragen. Mein neues Bike muß ausgiebig getestet werden.
Und ab Mittwoch soll das Wetter ja besser werden.
Mi. 31.5. 18 Uhr 30 gemütliche Abendrunde, 2 Stunden
Sa. 3.6. 13 Uhr Trailtour durch Krs. Offenbach, 4 Stunden
Beide Touren ab Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz.
Bei meinen beiden Touren am Do. und Sa. hatte ich wettermäßig Glück.
Am Donnerstag hat es nur am Anfang kurz und ein bisschen am Ende geregnet. 
Gestern sind wir trocken und bei angenehmen Temperaturen gefahren.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (28. Mai 2006)

Ich wollte grade mal ne größere Runde fahren und der Himmel sah auch gut aus, aber in den Wald wollte ich dann doch nicht fahren. Da steht das Wasser (!) und alles komplett matschig. Jetzt geh ich nachher ne Runde joggen....


----------



## Google (28. Mai 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte grade mal ne größere Runde fahren und der Himmel sah auch gut aus, aber in den Wald wollte ich dann doch nicht fahren. Da steht das Wasser (!) und alles komplett matschig. Jetzt geh ich nachher ne Runde joggen....


Die Nacht kam es runter ohne Ende  Ich fahr hier um 10:00 Uhr ne gemütlich Mainrunde mit lessiw33. Kannst ja mitkommen  Bin um 11:00 Uhr in Mainflingen


----------



## Deleted 37613 (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo Erdi, 

ja heute bin ich wieder im Odenwald unterwegs gewesen.
Es war schön rutschig und schlammig. 
Bei mir ist die Entscheidung immer recht kurzfristig und Abends starte ich eher später wegen der Arbeit.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Mai 2006)

Hi Crush,

Ja schön schammig im ODW gewesen. Können wir bestätigen - gelle Andreas  

Abends spät starten ist doch gut. Kann auch erst ab 19 Uhr, also ruhig mal posten ...


----------



## Andreas (29. Mai 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Crush,
> 
> Ja schön schammig im ODW gewesen. Können wir bestätigen - gelle Andreas
> 
> Abends spät starten ist doch gut. Kann auch erst ab 19 Uhr, also ruhig mal posten ...



Mein Bike sieht jetzt wieder aus wie neu; ich meine nach der Dusche.  

Dafür dass wir erst nur auf Teer die Radheimer Alpen hochgefahren sind, haben wir uns am Binselberg noch ne heftige Schlammpackung abgeholt.  

@Crush: Unsere Tour war ja auch mal wieder spontan, aber vielleicht kann man sich be beständigerem Wetter mal zusammenschliessen. Wer weiss wie oft wir im ODW schon aneinander vorbei gefahren sind.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Mai 2006)

um Mal dem Google die Stirn zu bieten seih hier mal ein wenig die Werbetrommel gerührt  
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2517

Pfingstsonntag und -montag wird auch gefahren - *was* wird hier noch bekannt gegeben


----------



## Andreas (31. Mai 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> um Mal dem Google die Stirn zu bieten seih hier mal ein wenig die Werbetrommel gerührt
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2517
> 
> Pfingstsonntag und -montag wird auch gefahren - *was* wird hier noch bekannt gegeben



Mich wundern nur die 600 hm. Die habe ich im Frankfurter Stadtwald noch nie gehabt. Vielleicht fahren wir 12x den Monte Scherbelino hoch  
Ich bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Google (1. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> um Mal dem Google die Stirn zu bieten seih hier mal ein wenig die Werbetrommel gerührt


Hey Jungs  Wir sind doch keine Konkurrenz  Dreieich und Hanau liegen doch aweng auseinander. Ich wollte sogar mitfahren wenn ich nicht schon Nachmittags was anderes machen würde und somit die Startzeit für mich zu spät ist.

Ich bin sicherlich dieses Jahr bei Touren von Euch dabei 

Also immer brav Eure Touren posten damit ich im Bilde bin


----------



## loti (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo google,
natürlich sind wir keine Konkurrenz!
Ich fahr demnächst auch wieder bei Dir mit. Und da ich jetzt Besitzer eines Fusion Raid bin, macht das noch mehr Spass.
Ab und zu muß man für etwas Stimmung sorgen, sonst schläft ja der Thread wieder ein.
Andreas, Du glaubst nicht, was es für Steigungen im Kreis Offenbach gibt. Kurz und heftig- bis zu 24 Prozent! Oder lang 2 km mit 3-5 Prozent!
Und am Schluß vegleichen wir die Höhenmesser. Wenn es weniger als 600 Höhenmeter sind. gebe ich einen aus! Das ist doch ein Anreiz!
Eines kann ich nach meiner gestrigen Tour schon mal versprechen:
Es wird wärmer, aber auch sehr matschig!
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Deleted 37613 (1. Juni 2006)

Für mich fällt der Samstag und wahrscheinlich der Sonntag wegen Feiern usw. aus. Aber nächste Woche werde ich bestimmt vier Ausritte starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (1. Juni 2006)

Ich wär auch gern am Samstag mitgefahren, aber ich muss bis 14 Uhr arbeiten und werd dann wohl je nach Wetter Nachmittags meine eigene Runde fahren. 
Will die Tour aber auf jeden Fall auch mal mitfahren!


----------



## loti (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich werde mein Trail-Tour durch den Kreis Offenbach am Mittwoch, 7.6. in verkürzter Form wiederholen. Start um 18 Uhr 30 in Dreieich-Sprendlingen am Lindenplatz. 45 km Rundtour mit 400 Höhenmetern.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## RedRum05 (1. Juni 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich werde mein Trail-Tour durch den Kreis Offenbach am Mittwoch, 7.6. in verkürzter Form wiederholen. Start um 18 Uhr 30 in Dreieich-Sprendlingen am Lindenplatz. 45 km Rundtour mit 400 Höhenmetern.
> Liebe Grüße
> loti



Ok... hört sich schon mal intressant an! Wenn das Wetter und die Zeit passt, werd ich mich mal drann hängen


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Juni 2006)

so da sind wir Lotis Trail Runde mal gefahren. Haben ein wenig abgekürzt. War nicht schlecht und noch ausbaufähig. Ich denke es wäre interessant wenn Jeder sein Heimatrevier führt. Ich glaub da kriegen wir ordentlich Trail, KM und HM hin. Mehr als wir heute eh schon hatten.

Ich frage mich nur gerade warum ich in Regenkleidung gefahren bin und nass geworden bin, wenn doch die Sonne scheint  
http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/hessen/2950x3-d1.html


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Juni 2006)

für Kurzentschlossene, Andreas und ich fahren sie Burgentour (Otzberg Breuberg und ein bisschen Was) Ca. 100 KM 1000 HM 

Start:

11:15 ex Toom Dietzenbach
11:45 bei Andreas @Home

Bei interesse hier posten oder pünktlich am Treffpunkt erscheinen


----------



## Sakir (4. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> für Kurzentschlossene, Andreas und ich fahren sie Burgentour (Otzberg Breuberg und ein bisschen Was) Ca. 100 KM 1000 HM


hmmm.... ich lauf heute nur mal eine lockere Runde um die Fasanerie.....
die letzten 2 Tage habe ich schon genug gemacht !


----------



## Google (4. Juni 2006)

Und noch was für Kurzentschlossene:

Ich fahre Morgen mit dem Renner und könnte, da ich eh diese Richtung einschlage, um 10:45 Uhr in Dietzenbach sein.

Ich kann mich von dort noch ne Stunde von mir zuhause entfernen und dann wieder umdrehen weil ich noch was anderes vor habe.

Also wer will kann sich anschliessen. Bevor ich los fahre, guck ich morgenfrüh nochmal hier rein.

Bis bald auffem Asph_ald_


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Juni 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch was für Kurzentschlossene:
> 
> Ich fahre Morgen mit dem Renner und könnte, da ich eh diese Richtung einschlage, um 10:45 Uhr in Dietzenbach sein.


OK ich komm mit. Dann sei mal um 10:45 auf'm Toom Parkplatz

Nach zwei Tagen Schlammpackung kommt Renner mal ganz gut  

Unsere heutige Tour war prima. Das soll erfüllt - 109 KM 1065 HM. Schlamm gabs auch wieder genug und lecker Kaffee und Kuchen im Sofienhof nachdem wir uns über den Wartturm und Radheimerturm zur Breuburg durchgekämpf hatten. Rückzugs ging es über Höchst hoch auf die Otzburg und schließlich wieder heim.


----------



## Google (4. Juni 2006)

Ok Erdi01 ich hol Dich morgen 10:45 Uhr ab. 

Übrigens. Ich hoff Ihr habt net vergessen, daß ich mich für alle ODWX`e, sei es mit dem Renner sei es mit dem Mtb, weiterhin interessiere. Falls Ihr das Fahren wollt, wäre ich ganz angetan  wenn Ihr das so früh wie möglich sagt, damit ich mich ggfls. noch drauf einstellen kann. Und kommt mir jetzt net wegen dem Wetter  Mann kann ja ne Aussage machen, daß man z.B. in circa 3 Wochen sowas fahren will und das dann realisiert sobald es das Wetter zulässt  

Ich werd jetzt so langsam die Km und HM wieder erhöhen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (4. Juni 2006)

@google und erdi

wißt ihr schon in welche richtung ihr radeln wollt vieleicht könnte ich mich mal endlich wieder anschließen  



euer puls190


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Juni 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @google und erdi
> 
> wißt ihr schon in welche richtung ihr radeln wollt vieleicht könnte ich mich mal endlich wieder anschließen
> 
> ...


Sorry, ich kann Dir da erstmal nix zu sagen, da ich nicht weis wo Google lang fahren will  

Aber ich kann Dir sagen, dass ich hier nochimmer ein Trikot für Dich liegen habe


----------



## Sakir (5. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich kann Dir sagen, dass ich hier nochimmer ein Trikot für Dich liegen habe


hee hee, ich habe hier auch noch eins liegen und da steht nicht mein 
Name drauf


----------



## puls190 (5. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, ich kann Dir da erstmal nix zu sagen, da ich nicht weis wo Google lang fahren will
> 
> Aber ich kann Dir sagen, dass ich hier nochimmer ein Trikot für Dich liegen habe




O ja dasTrikot werde ich doch bald mal abholen danke!

leider kann ich jetzt doch nicht mitfahren, komme gerade aus dem Nachtdienst und muß jetzt schlafen gehen da ich die ganze Nacht unterwegs war -schade: 
wünsch euch viel Spass


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Juni 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> O ja dasTrikot werde ich doch bald mal abholen danke!


kannst gern bei passender Gelegenkeit mal vorbeigeradelt kommen. Ggfl können wir dann im Anschluß mal zusammel ne Runde drehen oder kannst das Raven mal live sehen.


----------



## loti (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe meinen Rennrad-Marathon in der Rhön hinter mir und bin nicht ganz zufrieden. 
Die Fakten: 213 km, 3580 Hohenmeter
Meine Fahrzeit 9:51 Stunden, Schnitt 21,5 km/h
Eigentlich wollte ich unter 9 Stunden bleiben, habe aber am Anfang etwas mit den großen Gängen am Berg überzogen, da mein Umwerfer nicht aufs kleine Kettenblatt wollte. Das hat sich nach 170 km gerächt, ab dann bin ich ins Ziel geschlichen. Keine Kraft mehr!
Schaun mer mal wie's nächstes Jahr wird.
Meine Trailtour am Mittwoch findet auf jeden Fall statt.  Eine 2,5 Stunden- Runde um Dreieich, Langen und Dietzenbach. 
Bis dann
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (5. Juni 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe meinen Rennrad-Marathon in der Rhön hinter mir und bin nicht ganz zufrieden.
> Die Fakten: 213 km, 3580 Hohenmeter
> Meine Fahrzeit 9:51 Stunden, Schnitt 21,5 km/h
> ...


Hallo loti,
na das war doch ne starke Leistung, kein Grund enttäuscht zu sein  
Bei dem Wetter gestern mit der Kälte und dem sturmartigen Gegenwind kein Wunder, dass es etwas länger gedauert hat.
Bin ja das erste mal dabei gewesen. Fands sehr gut organisiert und ne schöne Strecke. Ich war etwa genau so lange unterwegs wie du. Bin erst gegen 7Uhr gestartet, weil ich verpennt hatte. Dafür hatte ich die Ehre mich direkt nach dem Lothar Leder einzuschreiben.  Wie der mit seinen hohen Zipps bei dem Wind zurechtgekommen ist, ist mir ein Rätsel.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Sakir (6. Juni 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fakten: 213 km, 3580 Hohenmeter
> Meine Fahrzeit 9:51 Stunden, Schnitt 21,5 km/h


----------



## Andreas (6. Juni 2006)

@loti & M.A.T:

Super Leistung  
Jetzt müsst ihr nur noch ein wenig Schwimmen und Laufen trainieren, dann könnt ihr euch gleich nach dem Lothar Leder am Ironman in Frankfurt einschreiben.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juni 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @loti & M.A.T:
> 
> Super Leistung
> Jetzt müsst ihr nur noch ein wenig Schwimmen und Laufen trainieren, dann könnt ihr euch gleich nach dem Lothar Leder am Ironman in Frankfurt einschreiben.


auch mein RESPEKT  Und ein extra Lob für's frühe Aufstehen. DAS is nix für mich


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juni 2006)

die Wetteraussichten sind ja vielversprechend, also kann man wieder etwas längerfristig planen  

Für die "Daheimgebliebenen" gibt es nachfolgende Möglichkeit von der ich gebrauch machen werde.

Start ist wieder das Rathaus (neben ex Toom) in Dietzenbach und es ist wieder eine ADFC Tour. Mehr weis ich nicht drüber, außer das ich mitfahr.

*Sonntag 11. Juni, 9 - 19 Uhr*


_Taunus - Tempel - Tour
 110 km, hügelig, 800 hm

Nach einer längeren Anfahrt über Kelsterbach beginnt in Hofheim der Anstieg zum Meisterturm auf den Kapellenberg. Weiter geht es über die Hohe Straße zum Kaisertempel oberhalb von Eppstein. Nach der Abfahrt ins Lorsbachtal folgt der Anstieg zum Baha`i - Tempel. Rückfahrt durch die Krifteler Obstplantagen und Besuch des Gundhof.

Einkehr ist vorgesehen._


----------



## Google (6. Juni 2006)

Hmmm.. Ich bin ja auch am überlegen was ich am Sonntag fahre. Hätte wohl auch das Auto. Bin auch in der Hoffnung gewesen das was am Sonntag geht.

Aber das ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu früh und wird mir dann auch zu spät  

@[email protected] Was ist eigentlich mit Dir Spätaufsteher los ? Und was spricht denn eigentlich dagegen wenn Du mal Hahnenkamm/Buchberg/Babarossatour mit geplanter Einkehr fährst ? Die Trails die dabei sind  Die gesellige Runde die fehlt  Die Tour hätte von mir aus gesehen jedenfalls schon mal 80 Km plus und 1000 Hm plus. Wenn Du mit dem Bike kommst, haste 120 voll  Man kann auch den Hahnenkamm weglassen und so früh wie möglich ins Gelände einsteigen. Da kriegste für Dich auch 100 KM voll. Jedenfalls ist genug Neues dabei.

Ansonsten könnten wir bestimmt auch schon mal einen verkürzten ODWX GEMÜTLICH als VORSPEISE für die kommenden X`se angehen.

Startzeiten dann frühstens ab 10:00 Uhr...Oder   

Das mal ne Anregung von mir.

Wenn net dann halt net. Werde schon was finden

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juni 2006)

@[email protected] Ich hab nix gegen Hahnekamm, da war ich wirklich schon sehr lange nicht mehr oben. Es gibt halt nur 1-2 anspruchsvollere ADFC Touren ab Dtz im Jahr. Das ist halt eine davon und deshalb möcht ich da mit, außerdem will ich mal schauen wer da so fährt. Ich bin dislang 1x mit den Dtz gefahren, das ist zwar schon 3-4 Jahre her, und war gar nicht mal sooooo schlecht  

Also komm mit in den Taunus, nächstes WE ist dan halt Hahnenkamm angesagt


----------



## Google (7. Juni 2006)

Ich weiß net  Das ist saufrüh  Und abends so spät.Da hatt die Family nix mehr von mir. Das wollte ich mir eigentlich für die X`se aufheben  

Glaub eher das ich nicht mitkomme(n) (kann)


----------



## DonMadTom (9. Juni 2006)

Hi @all und speziell @ Erdi01 und Lotti  

wenn ich all das so lese sind meine ersten 120 km / 300 Hm mir richtig peinlich  
Ich wuerde auch gerne wieder mal mit euch fahren  aber bitte so ne bissel leicht und locker Tour  ihr wisst ja wie es um meine Kondition steht, bin daran am arbeiten aber dauert halt  

Wuerde mich sehr freuen wenn mal wieder sowas machen wuerdet plz
MfG DMT


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juni 2006)

DonMadTom schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich all das so lese sind meine ersten 120 km / 300 Hm mir richtig peinlich MfG DMT


wiso peinlich. 120 KM ist ja schon mal ne Hausnummer. 

Unter der Woche fahre ich zeitbedingt weniger und kürzer, dafür später - immer erst ab 19 Uhr ab Dtz. Wenn Dir das nicht zu spät ist kann man da schon mal was organisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonMadTom (10. Juni 2006)

@ Erdi
Jo ... aber heute quaelt mich der Muskelkater  ... aber nur ein bissel.

ja sag was an bin eigendlich grundsaetzlich dabei

MfG DMT


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juni 2006)

DonMadTom schrieb:
			
		

> ja sag was an bin eigendlich grundsaetzlich dabei
> 
> MfG DMT


für DO habe ich gerade ein Vorschlag im TruH-Thread gemacht  

Ansonsten mal sehen was unter der Woche noch geht. Ich werd's hier reinschreiben. Auch Andere dürfen gern was anbieten  

Ich bin ja morgen mit dem ADFC Dtz auf Taunus Tempel Tour. Es gibt aber noch Alternativen für den Renner:

*Hallo,

am Sonntag, den 11.6. machen wir unsere nächste Tour.

Treffpunkt: Dtzb. Langgesser Str. 13 bei Wolf-Schäfer

Uhrzeit: 10:00 Uhr

Dauer: ca. 3 Std.*

ODER:

in DR-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz

****** So 11. Juni, ab 14 Uhr
Mit dem Rennrad
in den Odenwald
80 - 100 km,
Rennradtour für Hartgesottene. Mit sehr sportlichem Tempo geht es Richtung Odenwald, rauf und runter. Nach verdientem Einkehrschwung treten wir die Heimfahrt an.
Info: Sabine & Bernd Freyermuth,
Telefon 06103-74493*

UND:

ich behaupte, dass auch wieder heimlich Fahrer unterwegs sein werden ohne es hier mitzuteilen


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten mal sehen was unter der Woche noch geht. Ich werd's hier reinschreiben. Auch Andere dürfen gern was anbieten


Also von meiner Seite geht unter der Woche nix mehr. Mal auf die neue Woche warten.

Die Taunus Tempel Tour war gut und die Teilnehmerzahl am Ende überschaubar. 50% Schwund wärend der Tour  
Die Tempel selber habe ich alle zum ersten Mal gesehen, da gibt es teilweise tolle Aussichten. Vllt sollte ich mich mal wieder mehr dem Tanus zuwenden


----------



## RedRum05 (13. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also von meiner Seite geht unter der Woche nix mehr. Mal auf die neue Woche warten.
> 
> Vllt sollte ich mich mal wieder mehr dem Tanus zuwenden



Also wenn du mal wieder vor hast in den Taunus zu fahren, evtl. auch von Dtz. aus - sag mal bescheid. Wäre gerne dabei!  
Nächste Woche könnte man ja auch mal wieder Abends fahren. Dann ist es auch nicht so warm.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juni 2006)

ist am WE irgendwas geplant - außer Fussball


----------



## Google (16. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ist am WE irgendwas geplant - außer Fussball


 Zwei Dumme ein Gedanke würd ich sagen  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=224473


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juni 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Dumme ein Gedanke würd ich sagen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=224473


in der Tat  

Also morgen vormittag habe ich ein bissl was zu erledigen und will mich nicht festlegen.

Sonntag können wir gern was gemeinsames Fahren. Renner oder MTB ist mir wurscht, wohin eigentlich auch  

Vllt äußert sicher der Ein oder Andere auch noch


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Juni 2006)

Dieses Wochenende werde ich jeweils spontan starten, da ich noch nicht genau weiß wie ich Zeit habe, aber bei Intresse wollte ich evtl. für nächste Woche Donnerstag mal wieder ne kleine Tour anbieten.

Wünsch euch aber trotzdem ne schöne Tour am Wochenende


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Juni 2006)

hier nochmal offiziell die morgige Rennertour:

Dtz/Hess.Ried/Gernsheim/DA/Dtz
ca. 100 KM 300 HM
Start: 10:30 ex ToomParkplatz Dtz.

Das Ganze eher gerollt statt gerannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (18. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> hier nochmal offiziell die morgige Rennertour:
> 
> Dtz/Hess.Ried/Gernsheim/DA/Dtz
> ca. 100 KM 300 HM
> ...


startest du alleine ?
gerollt... hört sich interessant an


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Juni 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> startest du alleine ?
> gerollt... hört sich interessant an


Nein, der Goggle kommt auch angerollt. Kannst gern mitrollen, dann weis ich wer vorn fährt


----------



## Sakir (18. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, der Goggle kommt auch angerollt. Kannst gern mitrollen, dann weis ich wer vorn fährt


na dann bin ich beruhigt, wenn ich das so richtig gemacht habe  
zum Glück konnte ich die Tour ein wenig beflügeln, so dass aus dem "gerollt"
doch ein (laut meinem Polar) 31,9er Schnitt bei 112km wurde  
das war genau was ich heute gebraucht habe, eine schöne Grundlagentour
und wie ich versprochen hatte, haben wir den schnitt ab der GooglePause erhöht  
insgesamt habe ich 156km 415hm bei 30,4 schnitt (incl an,- und heimrollen)


----------



## Google (18. Juni 2006)

So sind se halt...die Statistiker. 

Viel interessanter finde ich, daß ich auf der Tour insgesamt 5,5 Liter Flüssigkeit verbraucht habe. Wahrscheinlich noch zu wenig  

Ansonsten eine nette Rollrunde  War genau das Richtige bei der Hitze


----------



## loti (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich melde mich aus den Vogesen zurück.
Ich hatte bei meiner MTB-Tour in den Vogesen bei einer steilen Abfahrt auf Schotter einen heftigen Sturz, bei dem ich mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen habe.
Die MTB-Tour am 25.6. in den Spessart ab Dreieich muß deswegen ausfallen!
Schönen Gruß
Lothar
PS: Fahrt immer mit Helm! Wie meiner aussah, seht Ihr auf den beiliegenden Bildern.
Ohne Helm hätte es meinen Kopf erwischt. So hatte ich nur
leichte Prellungen und Schürfwunden.

 *





*


----------



## RedRum05 (19. Juni 2006)

Der Helm sieht wirklich übel aus und das mit dem Schlüsselbeinbruch ist natürlich misst  
Dann wünsch ich dir gute Besserung und hoffentlich verheilt es schnell und ohne Probleme!
Ist am Bike noch irgendwas, oder ist das noch einsatzbereit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (19. Juni 2006)

Loti,

von mir gute Besserung. Blöd so eine Zwangspause. Den Helm hast du schön hinbekommen, aber gut das der Kopf heil geblieben ist. 
Am Donnerstag hatte ich auch mal wieder eine akrobatische Einlage (gell SteelManni)gebraucht. Da hatte nicht viel gefehlt, da hätte ich ein häßliches Muster auf der Haut gehabt oder schlimmeres.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Andreas (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo Loti,

oh jeh. Ich wuensche Dir auch gute Genesung. 
Dein Helm sieht wirklich uebel aus.


----------



## Sakir (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo Loti

na dann mal gute besserung....
schone dich und fang früh genug mit der Reha an, mach nicht den selben
fehler wie ich und warte zu lange


----------



## Google (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo Loti

was für ein Glück ist nicht mehr passiert !! Ich wünsche Dir baldige Genesung, daß Du schnell wieder in die Pedalen treten kannst.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juni 2006)

@[email protected] Kein Anderer hier hätte mich mehr mit so einer Nachricht überrascht  

#klug********rmodus an#
_Aber da Bewahrbeitet es sich mal wieder: Nicht ob -  sondern wann man fliegt ist die Frage  _
#klug********rmodus aus#

Ich wünsch Dir baldige Genesung und muß mein WE jetzt auch erstmal neu planen


----------



## m.a.t. (19. Juni 2006)

Hey loti!






Das sieht ja übelst aus.
Baldige Genesung aus dem Nachbarthread wünsche ich Dir. Denk an den Sakir, der ist auch viel stärker wiedergekommen.
Ihr mach aber hier auch immer Sachen, tsts.


----------



## KillerN (19. Juni 2006)

Gute Besserung ! 
Hört und sieht ja böse aus :-(


----------



## Lupo (20. Juni 2006)

hi loti,

auch von mir gute besserung und dass du bald wieder in alter frische im sattel sitzt die "reha-massnahme" im elztal, wie sie sich sakir gegeben hat würde ich dir allerdings doch nicht empfehlen 

gruss, wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juni 2006)

also SA ist Fussball, SO ODW-X - oder  

Wer kann, will, oder auch nicht


----------



## RedRum05 (21. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> also SA ist Fussball, SO ODW-X - oder
> Wer kann, will, oder auch nicht



Hört sich so verlockend an, allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich am Sonntag Zeit hab und hatte für Samstag auch schon den Odenwald ins Auge gefasst. Allerdings in Richtung Höchst i. Odw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (21. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> also SA ist Fussball, SO ODW-X - oder
> 
> Wer kann, will, oder auch nicht



Welche Variante hast Du denn in's Auge gefasst?


----------



## Google (21. Juni 2006)

Beim ODWX am Sonntag wäre ich dabei  Hab das auch schon brav mit der Allerliebsten abgeklärt Wenns geht bitte die Startzeit nicht früher als 10:00 legen weil ich evtl. zum Startpunkt gefahren werden muß.

Mtb wäre von mir bevorzugt, Renner geht aber auch


----------



## Sakir (21. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> SO ODW-X


INTRESSE ! ! !
wie wo wann ist mir wurscht.....


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juni 2006)

also dann schlage ich mal vor wir starten die *ODW-X-Serie 2006 *mit der leichtesten "F"ahriante  

Das wäre dann MTB ca. 110 KM 1300 HM über Forst- Wald- und Asphaltwege. Nur 1300 HM da ein Teil der Strecke durchs Mömlingtal führt. 

Zu jeder Variante kommt noch die Rückfahrt ab Langen dazu. Z.B bis Dtz nochmals 12 KM 100 HM

Ich mache später noch einem LMB Eintrag, den Ihr dann hoffentlich zahlreich nutzt


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache später noch einem LMB Eintrag, den Ihr dann hoffentlich zahlreich nutzt



Hier ist er:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2679


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Juni 2006)

@[email protected] Die Binselberg Trail Tour ist GEIL


----------



## Google (24. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Die Binselberg Trail Tour ist GEIL


Sooo ??    

Vielleicht sollten wir mal gegenseitig unsere Trailtouren anbieten und daran teilnehmen   

Kann man ja auch mal die Wochenenden dafür nutzen...Ansonsten wirds halt (bei ner Startzeit 19:00 Uhr zumindestens bei meiner Tourlänge) dunkel...


----------



## Lupo (24. Juni 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo ??
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir mal gegenseitig unsere Trailtouren anbieten und daran teilnehmen   ....


ich errate zwar nicht alles aber ich lese :http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2775521&postcount=7765

 wolfgang


----------



## Google (24. Juni 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich errate zwar nicht alles aber ich lese :http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2775521&postcount=7765
> 
> wolfgang


Ich mag auf der Leitung stehen...aber den Post hab ich wirklich (teilweise) nicht kapiert  Vielleicht sollte man einfach schreiben was man meint  

Mit dem gegenseitigen teilnehmen meine ich, daß man sich zumindest einmal bewußt und beabsichtigt zur Tour des jeweils anderen richtig verabredet. Sprich: Die Woche Babutour mit Kreis-Offenbach-Teilnehmern, die Woche drauf Binselbergtrailtour mit BaButourenteilnehmern....wobei es da noch net so viele Stammfahrer gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (24. Juni 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich lese


----------



## RedRum05 (24. Juni 2006)

Schade, dass ich gestern nicht mitfahren konnte, aber ich will die Binselbergrunde auf jeden Fall auch noch kennen lernen 

Fährt morgen eigentlich wirklich nur Erdi, Sakir und Google den ODW-X? Weil ich evtl. auch mitfahren wollte. Zeit hab ich, Lust hab ich - also warum nicht 
Nachher wird erst mal Fußball geschaut und gegrillt. Man muss sich ja schließlich nen Tag vor na längeren Tour ausreichend ernähren


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Juni 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt morgen eigentlich wirklich nur Erdi, Sakir und Google den ODW-X? Weil ich evtl. auch mitfahren wollte. Zeit hab ich, Lust hab ich - also warum nicht


Killer wollte sich heute entscheiden ob er mitkommt. Andreas muß Fahne schwenken und kommt nicht mit  

Eine Bitte, erscheint nach Möglichkeit im Truh-Trikot, macht sich auf den Fotos besser  

@[email protected] Dich sammeln wir wohl in Urberach ein ...


----------



## RedRum05 (24. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Killer wollte sich heute entscheiden ob er mitkommt. Andreas muß Fahne schwenken und kommt nicht mit
> 
> Eine Bitte, erscheint nach Möglichkeit im Truh-Trikot, macht sich auf den Fotos besser
> 
> @[email protected] Dich sammeln wir wohl in Urberach ein ...



Das Trikot hätte ich sowieso angezogen - das ist ja ein Muss 
Ich werd dann in Urberach an der Kirche auf euch warten. Wäre ja für mich blödsinn nach Dtz. zu fahren und wieder zurück


----------



## Flicki (24. Juni 2006)

hy leute wenn ihr aus der gegend kommt fahrt ihr dann auch manchmal hahnenkamm weinberg buchberg usw.????

würde gerne mal an einem schönen samstag mitfahren.

Ride on Freddy


----------



## Google (24. Juni 2006)

Flicki schrieb:
			
		

> hy leute wenn ihr aus der gegend kommt fahrt ihr dann auch manchmal hahnenkamm weinberg buchberg usw.????
> 
> würde gerne mal an einem schönen samstag mitfahren.
> 
> Ride on Freddy


*Abwerbung*  Hier bist Du richtig:

Regelmäßige Biketreffs in Hanau und Umgebung. Ab in den Spessart

1-2 Touren unter der Woche ab 17:00 - 17:45 oder auch später bei Bedarf und so in etwa jedes zweite WE in Deinen angesprochenen Regionen. Schau einfach regelmäßig rein, ich informiere immer wenn was läuft  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (24. Juni 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich errate zwar nicht alles aber ich lese :http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2775521&postcount=7765
> 
> wolfgang


Ach so..jetzt kapier ich. Rein vom lesen her meinst Du also das Andreas nur bestimmte Leute ansprechen will ?


----------



## Lupo (24. Juni 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so..jetzt kapier ich. Rein vom lesen her meinst Du also das Andreas nur bestimmte Leute ansprechen will ?


njet, aber es wurde doch genug drüber gepostet dass die tour stattfindet und wenn mir ort und zeit gelegen hätten wär ich auch mim fusion mitgefahrn obwohls net mit c anfängt..


----------



## Flicki (25. Juni 2006)

na dann supi..... !!!!
wenn das nächste treffen ansteht einfach mal bescheid sagen dann versuche ich dabei zu sein.

Ride on
Freddy


----------



## Andreas (25. Juni 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> njet, aber es wurde doch genug drüber gepostet dass die tour stattfindet und wenn mir ort und zeit gelegen hätten wär ich auch mim fusion mitgefahrn obwohls net mit c anfängt..



naja, das war ja nur ein Joke mit den c's. Es hätte ja jeder mitfahren können und den Lupo habe ich sogar direkt noch mal gefragt, dann hätte ich ihm seine CD's auch zurückgegeben können. Ausschliessen wollte ich natürlich keinen und 19h war mir eigentlich auch zu spät. Aber Erdi kann halt nicht früher und wir haben es ja kurz vor der Dunkelheit noch nach Hause geschafft.

@Flicki: Wo wohnst Du denn?


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juni 2006)

Alle ODW-Crosser wieder gut gelandet  

Also dafür, dass das die leichteste Variante war hatts mir bei der schwühlen 32 Grad Hitze gelangt  

142 KM 1310 HM bei nem Schnitt von 21,7

Nach einer Telefonodysse hatt sich Sakir dann Nähe Sempt noch eingefunden nachdem er einen Platten hatte und uns hinterher gefahren ist und wir auf ihn gewartet hatten  Außderdem hatten wir einige Zwischenstopps zum Wasser fassen benötigt, so dass der Zeitplan ordentlich ins Rutschen gekommen ist und wir erst den 19:28 Zug nehmen konnten. Unterwegs mim Zug durchs Gewitter und ab Langen noch ein wenig nass geworden, hatt aber niemand wirklich gestört. 

Nächsten WE steht mir im Moment der Kopf nicht nach ODW-X  

Vielmehr werd ich SA nach FFM Mitten rein machen, um mal ein wenig WM-Feeling LIVE zu erleben. Soweit mir bekannt findet an dem Tag das letzte WM Spiel in FFM statt. Wenn wer Lust hatt mich zu begleiten, dann HIER posten. Ein LMB dafür mache ich nicht !


----------



## Google (26. Juni 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> .....und wenn mir ort und zeit gelegen hätten wär ich auch mim fusion mitgefahrn obwohls net mit c anfängt..


 Eben drum  Weder an lotis trailtouren noch an den von Andreas angebotenen Touren konnt ich teilnehmen  Deshalb meine Anfrage ob wir uns net mal terminlich  austauschen  Ich denke nämlich, daß den "Offenbachern"  die BaBu-Tour gefällt, so wie ich ganz heiß bin mal bei Euch die Trails abfahren zu können !!

Also wie siehts aus Interesse ? 

Gestriger ODWX: Sehr schön, sehr heiß, sehr anstrengend. Kam mir alles sehr gelegen  Nur das "sehr spät" kam bei meiner Frau net so gut an


----------



## Sakir (26. Juni 2006)

Morsche

ich hatte gestern abend keine Lust mehr, den PC noch an zu machen.

der gestrige ausritte war sehr sehr schön, dank Martina konnte ich noch mitfahrn * danke sehr Martina * 

hier mal etwas für die Statistiker :
bei mir waren es 174,2km 1350hm bei ca 23,3 schnitt

ich muss gstehen, mir tut mein A**** ein wenig AUA  
neue Sattel... und dann gleich mal 7:25h drauf rum reiten...  

also beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei, sofern es mein Temrinplan zu läßt !

nun geh ich mal mein Bike putzen


----------



## RedRum05 (26. Juni 2006)

Na dann will ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden... 

Fands wirklich klasse gestern und hatte auch bis zum Ende nicht das Gefühl, dass ich am Ende bin. So nen Sprint mit nem Roller ging immer noch *g* .. oder mal mit einem Bein den Anstieg hoch (zum Google guck) ...
Fühl mich auch heute richtig fit und hätte eigentlich schon wieder Lust die nächste Runde zu fahren. Mal schaun, ob heute Abend Zeit für ne kleine Runde Zeit ist. Nur die Anstiege beim Galgen sind mir wegen Asthma schwerer gefallen. 

So fern mir der nächste ODW-X wieder von der Planung passt, werd ich mitfahren


----------



## Flicki (26. Juni 2006)

@Andreas

ich komme aus Klein Krotzenburg.

Und Du?


----------



## Google (26. Juni 2006)

Flicki schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas
> 
> ich komme aus Klein Krotzenburg.
> 
> Und Du?


 Und da bist Du *Dort* noch nicht angekommen  

Morgen ist wie immer etwas ganz in Deiner Nähe geplant:

*BaButour*

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (27. Juni 2006)

Flicki schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas
> 
> ich komme aus Klein Krotzenburg.
> 
> Und Du?



Aus Ober Roden...


----------



## Google (27. Juni 2006)

​
*AAAAAALLES GUUUDE ZUM BURZDAAACH ERDI01*​
   ​


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Juni 2006)

so hier die gewünschten ODW-X Impressionen. Nur die Hitze sieht man nicht  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/12689


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Juni 2006)

tut sich im Kreis Offenbach eigentlich auch noch was am WE


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Juli 2006)

nicht gestern sondern heute war ich in Frankfurt und habe mir meinen Platz für Dienstag reserviert  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/267519


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juli 2006)

@[email protected] Habe schon Touren und Bilder von uns im Tour & Sportguide entdeckt. Hast Du die da hochgeladen ?

Und bleibt es eigentlich bei Sonntag Teilstück Vogesenweg


----------



## Andreas (8. Juli 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Habe schon Touren und Bilder von uns im Tour & Sportguide entdeckt. Hast Du die da hochgeladen ?



Die Touren sind schon lange drin. Ich habe nur für den neuen Guide zwei aktualisiert.



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Und bleibt es eigentlich bei Sonntag Teilstück Vogesenweg



Von mir aus schon. Siehe Post TruH Thread.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juli 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Die Touren sind schon lange drin. Ich habe nur für den neuen Guide zwei aktualisiert.
> 
> 
> 
> Von mir aus schon. Siehe Post TruH Thread.


Gut, dann sage einfach an wann es wo losgehen soll ...


----------



## Andreas (8. Juli 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dann sage einfach an wann es wo losgehen soll ...



Leider muß ich wegen morgen absagen. Ich komme gerade aus dem Krankenhaus und wurde am Kinn genäht. Der "kleine" Unfall ist auf meinem Balkon passiert und nicht auf dem Rad. Wäre ich doch besser Rad gefahren. Vielleicht fahre ich morgen eine kleine Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (8. Juli 2006)

@ Andreas... das hört sich aber gar nicht gut an. Dann gute Besserung und hoffentlich verheilt es schnell!!!

Komme grade von meiner, als mittel geplante Tour zurück und irgendwie bin ich dann im Naturschutzgebiet Kuehkopf (oder wie das heisst bei Stockstadt a. Rhein) gelandet und waren dann noch ordentlich Km. Werd dann wohl morgen auch was für mich fahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juli 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Leider muß ich wegen morgen absagen. Ich komme gerade aus dem Krankenhaus und wurde am Kinn genäht. Der "kleine" Unfall ist auf meinem Balkon passiert und nicht auf dem Rad. Wäre ich doch besser Rad gefahren. Vielleicht fahre ich morgen eine kleine Runde.


 was besseres fällt Dir nicht ein  Gute Besserung...  

Kannst Dich morgen ja melden wenn Du Deine kleine Runde drehen solltest, vllt bin ich noch nicht unterwegs ...


----------



## Sakir (8. Juli 2006)

@Andreas: was machst denn du für sachen... tzzz  *gute besserung*

@Redrum05: die Gegend ist Ideal für ein Rennrad  da kann man es so
richtig rollen lassen....  

ich habe heute Mittag mal eine Runde um den Engländer gedreht (Rennrad)
es kamen immerhin 1000hm zusammen und Anstiege mit 12% bei einer
Übersetzung von 39/21.... *würg* da muss ich was ändern.... mir glühen die
Oberschenkel    
schade war, das bei der Abfahrt vom Engländer die Strasse klatsch nass 
war und ich nicht richtig rasen konnte  

morgen werde ich mal zur entspannung ein bissel laufen

Grüße


----------



## RedRum05 (8. Juli 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Redrum05: die Gegend ist Ideal für ein Rennrad  da kann man es so
> richtig rollen lassen....
> Grüße



Ja das stimmt allerdings! Nur ich hatte auch Wege dabei, die nach dem Wetter eigentlich unfahrbar waren - reine Schlammschlacht und es waren auf den Wegen teilweise riesen Pfützen.. schön zur Abkühlung bei der Schwüle  

Mit Montag Abend geht klar - Richtung Sakir, Lupo etc. schau  ???


----------



## Lupo (10. Juli 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Montag Abend geht klar - Richtung Sakir, Lupo etc. schau  ???


wann kommsten? ich bin ab 18.00 da


----------



## Sakir (10. Juli 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Montag Abend geht klar - Richtung Sakir, Lupo etc. schau  ???


ja sicher datt
ich bin ab 17:45 da... wie fast immer *ggg*
heute fahr ich aber danach heim, Marion beginnt wieder mit der Schicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (10. Juli 2006)

Werd auch so gegen 18 Uhr da sein. 
Muss mal schaun, was ich danach noch vor hab - oder auch nicht 
.. und nicht erschrecken, bin jetzt windschnittiger  

Bis später...


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Juli 2006)

@[email protected] habe Deinen/Euren LMB-Eintrag vom 30. Juli gesehen. Also was ich da sehe kann kenne ich wohl jeden Meter. Ob ichs aber in der Zusammenstellung schon mal gefahren bin, weis ich nicht. Die HM sind sehr großzügig bemessen - oder  

Schick mir mal das ovl. ich kalkulier mal über Hessen 3 D, dann sinds sicher unter 2 THM  

Vllt schließen sich noch weitere Kreissler an ...


----------



## Sakir (16. Juli 2006)

Morsche

@Erdi01: bei mir sind es mit TOP50 und bei Jörg mit Hessen3D die selben HM  
ich kann dir aber gerne das OVL schicken, wenn du mir dein Desktop Bild sendest


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2006)

ich weis noch nicht ob ich mich wirklich so früh überreden kann aufzustehen, aber interessieren würde mich das schon mal ...

Ist wieder eine Tour des ADFC Dietzenbach und startet vor dem Rathaus:

_*Sonntag 23. Juli, 05.45 - 18.00 Uhr*


IRONMAN Germany - Radtour für Frühaufsteher
 100 km, hügelig, Waldwege und Strasse

Ein eindruckvolles Bild bietet der Schwimmstart von ca. 2000 Triathleten um 7 Uhr im Langener Waldsee. Anschließend werden verschiedene Punkte der Radrennstrecke angefahren, u.a. Hochstadt, Bad Vilbel und Bergen-Enkheim. Nach der Mittagspause verfolgen wir die Zielankunft der Marathonläufer in Frankfurt.

Info: Fokko-Chr. Vogelsang, Tel 06074-42505_


----------



## RedRum05 (20. Juli 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> _*Sonntag 23. Juli, 05.45 - 18.00 Uhr*
> _


_

Start der Tour ist aber dann nicht 18 Uhr, sondern eher 6 Uhr, oder !? 
Mal schaun, aber wenn am Sonntag wieder Ironman ist, werd ich wohl auch zum Langener-Waldsee fahren. Wenn ich mich um die Uhrzeit überwinden kann..._


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Start der Tour ist aber dann nicht 18 Uhr, sondern eher 6 Uhr, oder !?
> Mal schaun, aber wenn am Sonntag wieder Ironman ist, werd ich wohl auch zum Langener-Waldsee fahren. Wenn ich mich um die Uhrzeit überwinden kann...


*Startzeit ist 5:45*, so wie es oben steht. Kannst ja vorbeikommen ...


----------



## RedRum05 (20. Juli 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> *Startzeit ist 5:45*, so wie es oben steht. Kannst ja vorbeikommen ...



Oh mein Gott... ist wohl noch zu früh für meine Augen. Da steht ja von 05:45 BIS 18 Uhr...  
Fährst du mit? Muss mal schaun. Dann muss ich ja noch früher aufstehen um nach Dtz. zu fahren. Ich sag Samstag Abend bescheid.


----------



## Andreas (20. Juli 2006)

Also ich bin auch da. Meine Tour geht allerdings von 6-23h. Das erste Stueck werde ich mit dem Auto fahren, um nicht noch im Dunkeln nach Hause fahren zu muessen.

Eine Bekannte von mir macht ja mit. Da muss ich sie natuerlich anfeuern.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Fährst du mit? Muss mal schaun. Dann muss ich ja noch früher aufstehen um nach Dtz. zu fahren. Ich sag Samstag Abend bescheid.


ich habs mir jedenfalls vorgenommen und stell mir den Wecker ...

@[email protected] bist Du SO schon mit Anderen an bestimmten Punkten verabredet?, sonst könntest Du ja auch mitfahren ...

Wer macht beim Ironman mit - Sybille


----------



## Andreas (21. Juli 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habs mir jedenfalls vorgenommen und stell mir den Wecker ...
> 
> @[email protected] bist Du SO schon mit Anderen an bestimmten Punkten verabredet?, sonst könntest Du ja auch mitfahren ...
> 
> Wer macht beim Ironman mit - Sybille



Ja, Sibylle macht mit. Ich denke wir sehen uns am Langener Waldsee. Verabredet bin ich mit niemandem, aber ich will Sibylle schon ein wenig verfolgen und unterstuetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (23. Juli 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Sibylle macht mit. Ich denke wir sehen uns am Langener Waldsee. Verabredet bin ich mit niemandem, aber ich will Sibylle schon ein wenig verfolgen und unterstuetzen.


Gesehen habe ich Dich nicht - wie auch bie den Massen und mit "schlafenden" Augen  

So früh bin ich noch nie zu einer Tour gestartet. Um 5:38 habe ich auf dem Rad gesessen. Und so früh werd ich frühestens beim nächsten Eisenman wieder auf dem Rad sitzen  

Langener Waldsee ging noch. Hatt immer mal wieder leicht geregnet. Am Bierhannes kam dann der Wolkenbruch - schön dass man Regenkleidung zuhause hatt   

Hab mich dann aus der Tour ausgeklingt. So schön nass von oben und unten und mit schleichendem Blattfuß, den ich mir wohl schon gestern eingefangen hatte  

Den Zeileinlauf habe ich dann im TV gesehen. Jetzt gugg ich den Zieleinlauf von der TdF. Und dann - mach ich vllt noch mal nach Frankfurt rein, nachdem das Wetter jetzt so ist, wie es die Wetterserver schon für heute morgen angekündigt hatten


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Juli 2006)

war gestern übringens ne schöne spontane Tour mit knapp 1400HM  und 1A Verpflegung im Anschluß  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=13041


----------



## Andreas (24. Juli 2006)

Ja, das waren ja wirklich viele Zuschauer am Waldsee. Ich habe mit den Start  links von Bad angeschaut und den Zieleinlauf von der anderen Seite. Sibylle habe ich sogar nach exakt 1:29 h gesehen und fotografiert.

Den Platzregen habe ich mir im Auto angeschaut. In Bergen und Bad Vilbel habe war ich an der Radstrecke. Die Stimmung war in Bad Vilbel der absolute Wahnsinn. 

In 14:50 h kam Sibylle nach dem Laufen in's Ziel und darf sich jetzt Ironman nennen. Ich war nach dem fruehen Aufstehen, den 90 km und dem vielen Zuschauen schon genug kaputt. Dem zeiten Platzregen konnte ich nach 22 h zum Glueck wieder im Auto entfliehen.



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Gesehen habe ich Dich nicht - wie auch bie den Massen und mit "schlafenden" Augen
> 
> So früh bin ich noch nie zu einer Tour gestartet. Um 5:38 habe ich auf dem Rad gesessen. Und so früh werd ich frühestens beim nächsten Eisenman wieder auf dem Rad sitzen
> 
> ...


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Juli 2006)

@[email protected] das glaub ich jetzt nicht, sie hatt das wirklich durchgezogen  ich zieh den Hut vor Sybille !!!

Und heute kann sie sich nicht bewegen  

Also mit Laufen hab ich's ja gar nicht und mit Schwimmen eigentlich auch nicht. Die 180 KM Radstrecke allein würde ich mir auch antuen wenn's dafür schon was gäbe. Denn das Feeling ist schon toll


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juli 2006)

so kommt man zu unvorhergesehener Ehre  

Loti hatt noch kein "Grünes Licht" vom Onkel Doc bekommen und mich gefragt ob ich an seiner Stelle den Tourguide für die ADFC Dreieich Tour am kommenden Sonntag mache - mache ich doch gern  

_Sonntag, 30. Juli, 9 Uhr Start am Lindenplatz
in Sprendlingen
MTB-Tour Rückersbacher Schlucht und Hahnenkamm
ca. 100 km, hügelig, starke Steigungen, ca. 900 hm,_ 

Hier der LMB Eintrag dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2873

Ich würde mich über weitere Teilnehmer aus unseren Reihen freuen. 

Spezieller Gruß und Einladung an den Guide des Hanau Thread's und sein Gefolge


----------



## Andreas (25. Juli 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] das glaub ich jetzt nicht, sie hatt das wirklich durchgezogen  ich zieh den Hut vor Sybille !!!
> 
> Und heute kann sie sich nicht bewegen
> 
> Also mit Laufen hab ich's ja gar nicht und mit Schwimmen eigentlich auch nicht. Die 180 KM Radstrecke allein würde ich mir auch antuen wenn's dafür schon was gäbe. Denn das Feeling ist schon toll



Ich dachte Du hast jeden Montag Schwimmtraining  
In Roth kann man sich mit zwei Leuten einen Ironman teilen, aber von uns moechte bestimmt jeder den Rad-Part nehmen.

Wenn ich mir das so in Frankfurt anschaue, dann kommt bei mir schon die Motivation auf mehr zu machen. Nur mit dem Schwimmen hab ich es ja auch nicht so.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juli 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte Du hast jeden Montag Schwimmtraining


Naja, mit ernsthaftem Schwimmtraining hatt das eigentlich nix zu tun.

Zum Glück verspühr ich nicht den Wunsch Ironman zu werden


----------



## Google (25. Juli 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Spezieller Gruß und Einladung an den Guide des Hanau Thread's und sein Gefolge


 Wen meinst Du jetzt genau


----------



## Lupo (25. Juli 2006)

auf vielfachen wunsch gibts die woche wieder einen  sommer nightride mit integriertem biergartenbesuch.

zum LMB - eintrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (25. Juli 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> auf vielfachen wunsch gibts die woche wieder einen  sommer nightride mit integriertem biergartenbesuch.
> 
> zum LMB - eintrag



Also ich fahr hier mit. Weitere Teilnehmer willkommen   

*Noch ne Biergartentour *

Grüße

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (25. Juli 2006)

@Lupo... wie ist denn die Tour geplant? Wenn ich um 19 Uhr beim Toom einsteige, gegen wie viel Uhr dürfte ich dann daheim sein bzw. wo geht die Tour denn ungefähr lang? Da ich Freitag arbeiten muss, aber der LMB sich so verlockend anhört


----------



## Lupo (25. Juli 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo... wie ist denn die Tour geplant? ...


also insges. 3std. d.h. ab dietzenbach noch ca 2 std durch den kreis zum wildhof, der wo zwischen offenbach und heusenstamm liegt, bissi + + danach und heimfahrn...


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juli 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> auf vielfachen wunsch gibts die woche wieder einen  sommer nightride mit integriertem biergartenbesuch.
> 
> zum LMB - eintrag


Nach dem ich da ja auch mitgemischt habe - EINGETRAGEN  
Muß sagen unser "Planschen" Montags ist in letzter Zeit sehr produktiv  



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wen meinst Du jetzt genau


Alle die sich angesprochen fühlen und Sonntag noch nix besseres vorhaben.

Wir werden z. B. so gegen 11:00 in Seligenstadt an der Fähre vorbeikommen, beste Gelegenheit sich der Gruppe anzuschließen


----------



## Google (26. Juli 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Spezieller Gruß und Einladung an den Guide des Hanau Thread's und sein Gefolge


@[email protected] Das trifft sich eigentlich ganz gut, weil ich dieses WE eh ne Tour über die B-Quelle zum Hahnenkamm und zurück anbieten wollte. Ist ja ganz ähnlich und vielleicht spricht das ja auch andere noch mit an. Ob ich/(wir) am Hahnenkamm ne Rast machen ist noch unsicher weil wir da ja noch nicht so lange untwerwegs sind  

Ich werd jedenfalls ne Tour anbieten mit gemeinsamen Treffpunkt in Seligenstadt und dann sehen wir weiter  

Grüße

Frank

Ach so: Bis Morsche dann. Freu mich mal wieder ein paar alte Gesichter zu sehen  Nur Schade das der Ippie net noch mitmacht


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Juli 2006)

wer lieber Lust auf Renner hatt. Dem seih mit dieser Tour geholfen, über die in gestern informiert wurde.

_Hallo,

am kommenden Sonntag, den 30.7.06 plane ich eine gemütliche Tour durch den Odenwald.

Ich werde gegen 9:00 Uhr starten und vielleicht gegen 15:00 - 16:00 Uhr wieder zurück sein. Derzeit plane ich von Dietzenbach aus über Dieburg, Hummetrot, Böllstein, Mossautal, Erbach, Bullau, Vielbrunn, und irgend wie wieder zurück.

Ausreichend Rast ist vorgesehen.

Wer Lust hat trifft sich bei mir (Am Stiergraben 44, Dietzenbach) um 9:00 Uhr am Sonntag.

Gruß

Bernd_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (27. Juli 2006)

Ich höre es rumpeln und pumbeln...... 

Egal....Bis gleich in Bad Offenbach  

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Juli 2006)

hier in Langen geht's gerade richtig los ...

wir wohl ins Wasser fallen heute abend


----------



## RedRum05 (27. Juli 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> hier in Langen geht's gerade richtig los ...
> 
> wir wohl ins Wasser fallen heute abend



Mal schauen... wenn es um 18:30 nicht besser aussieht und immer noch am gewittern ist, werd ich auch daheim bleiben.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Juli 2006)

Na ging doch noch mim Wetter. Hoffe die Lupo/Erdi - Tour war genehm und alle sind wieder heil zu Hause angekommen.

Bis zum nächsten Runde ...


----------



## Andreas (28. Juli 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ging doch noch mim Wetter. Hoffe die Lupo/Erdi - Tour war genehm und alle sind wieder heil zu Hause angekommen.
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Runde ...



Auch wenn ich auf Night-Ride keine Lust hatte (es war ja nur die Rueckfahrt) fand ich es gestern klasse. Den naechsten Donnerstag sollten wit gleich fuer den Wingertsberg reservieren


----------



## RedRum05 (28. Juli 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich auf Night-Ride keine Lust hatte (es war ja nur die Rueckfahrt) fand ich es gestern klasse. Den naechsten Donnerstag sollten wit gleich fuer den Wingertsberg reservieren



Das stimmt 
War wirklich ne schöne Runde rund um Dietzenbach  

Wäre bestimmt nächste Woche Donnerstag wieder dabei!


----------



## RedRum05 (28. Juli 2006)

Nach der Fahrt gestern wurde mir irgendwie klar, dass ich jetzt noch öfter im Dunklen fahren werde und jetzt hab ich mir die Mirage EVO + EVOX 2006 bestellt. Mal schauen wie schnell Bike-Components die Lampe liefert... vielleicht kann ich ja nächste Woche Donnerstag schon damit rum fahren


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Juli 2006)

OK - nächsten DO abend behalten wir mal im Auge für eine Neuauflage der Biergartentour ...

In vier Wochen findet der Rodgau Triathlon um unseren Badesee statt. Teilnehmen kann diese Jahr keiner mehr schon ausgeducht, oder ist da schon Jemand von uns gemeldet?
http://www.tsv-dudenhofen.de/index....itle=Triathlon/Ausschreibung_2006&menu_id=358
Anschauen werd ich's mir sicherlich ... und eigentlich müßte die Olympische Disziplin doch von uns zu schaffen sein. Das radfahrn ist ein Witz und so 1,4 KM schwimmen und 10 KM jogging kriegen wir doch aus dem Stand hin - oder ???

Zuvor am 13.08. findet wieder eine meiner "Heimat-RTF's" statt. @[email protected] vllt treff ich Dich dort ja schon an  
@[email protected] wer hatt noch Lust auf RTF  
http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ermine=5&ID_Termine=16836&mode=breiten_detail

Gruß


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Juli 2006)

@[email protected] ist schon absehbar, was aus der Rennertour wird. Das "Alp D'Huez des ODW" wollt ich mir auch mal antuen.

_***** Sa 5. August, 8-16 Uhr
Odenwald Rennradtour
150 km, hügelig, ca. 1500 hm
Quer durch den Odenwald bis zum Bullauer Bild bei Erbach führt diese Tour. Nachdem wir die längste Steigung im Odenwald erklommen haben, führt die Route zum Main und relativ flach zurück nach Dreieich.
Info: Lothar Klötzing,
Telefon 06103-64287_


----------



## Google (29. Juli 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] wer hatt noch Lust auf RTF
> http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ermine=5&ID_Termine=16836&mode=breiten_detail
> 
> Gruß


Steht ja kaum was an Infos  Wieviel Höhenmeter haben die 151/111 Strecken und in welchem Zeitfenster kann man die starten ? Weißt Du näheres ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (29. Juli 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Steht ja kaum was an Infos  Wieviel Höhenmeter haben die 151/111 Strecken und in welchem Zeitfenster kann man die starten ? Weißt Du näheres ?


Auf der einschlägigen Seite steht noch ein bisschen was, mehr an Infos habe ich auch nett  
http://www.mmbici.de/termine/interm07.htm


----------



## loti (29. Juli 2006)

Hallo Erdi 01,
die Rennrad-Tour am 5.8. findet auf jeden Fall statt. Ich habe für Ersatz gesorgt.
Seit Mittwoch, darf ich wieder Rad fahren - aber ich soll langsam machen. Also werde ich in den nächsten Tagen meine Touren gemütlich fahren und die Strecken langsam steigern.
Am Mittwoch mache ich einen Fitness-Test auf dem Rennrad. 100 km mal etwas schneller, 25- Schnitt. Danach weiß ich, ob ich am Samstag die 150-km-Runde schaffe.
Wir sehn uns morgen früh!
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Juli 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Seit Mittwoch, darf ich wieder Rad fahren - aber ich soll langsam machen. Also werde ich in den nächsten Tagen meine Touren gemütlich fahren und die Strecken langsam steigern.
> ...
> Wir sehn uns morgen früh!
> Liebe Grüße
> loti


Na also wird ja wieder. Dann kannste ja direkt ein paar Meter mitrollen.
Bin eh man gespannt wer und wieviel da auftauchen und ob entlang der Strecke der Ein oder Andere dazustößt.

Da stehen im übrigen noch so diverse Antworten auf PM's aus


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Juli 2006)

mein Einsatz habe ich auch gut hinter mich gebracht. Hatt alles geklappt wie's sollte und ich denk alle waren zufrieden ...


----------



## Andreas (30. Juli 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> mein Einsatz habe ich auch gut hinter mich gebracht. Hatt alles geklappt wie's sollte und ich denk alle waren zufrieden ...



Ja es war eine schöne Runde. Ich denke Du hast den Loti gut vertreten. 

Leider mußte ich mich ja wegen einer Biergarten Verabredung auf dem Rückweg abseilen, aber ich wäre ja eh nicht über Dreieich gefahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Juli 2006)

Hab noch ein paar Pics von dem Wichtigsten der Tour ... dem gemeinschaftlichen Päusschen  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=5983


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Juli 2006)

Hier ist Eure Verabredung für Donnerstag ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2912


----------



## Sakir (1. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist Eure Verabredung für Donnerstag ...


na endlich ......


----------



## Google (2. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] wer hatt noch Lust auf RTF
> http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ermine=5&ID_Termine=16836&mode=breiten_detail


 Leider abgesagt  

Und die Rennradtour am 05.08. ist mir mal wieder zu früh. Sonst wär ich wohl mitgefahren. Hmmm...jetzt weiß ich gar net genau was ich eigentlich am WE treiben soll   Muß mal stark überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (2. August 2006)

wie abgesagt  steht da tatsächlich  

Samstag sehe ich auch schon davon schwimmen. Genau wie morgen der SommerNightride 

Kann durchaus passieren, dass ich den Termin morgen auch ersatzlos streiche ...  Ihr glaubt ja wohl nicht im Ernst, dass ich mich bei so nem Wetter wie eben draußen rumfahr und mich dann triefnass irgendwo hinsetze


----------



## RedRum05 (2. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> wie abgesagt  steht da tatsächlich
> 
> Samstag sehe ich auch schon davon schwimmen. Genau wie morgen der SommerNightride
> 
> Kann durchaus passieren, dass ich den Termin morgen auch ersatzlos streiche ...  Ihr glaubt ja wohl nicht im Ernst, dass ich mich bei so nem Wetter wie eben draußen rumfahr und mich dann triefnass irgendwo hinsetze



Morgen soll es aber nicht regnen, nur bewölkt.  
Wetter.de

Also morgen findet statt... immer ganz fest drann glauben


----------



## Google (2. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr glaubt ja wohl nicht im Ernst, dass ich mich bei so nem Wetter wie eben draußen rumfahr und mich dann triefnass irgendwo hinsetze


 Ich fahr zwar nicht mit und meine Meinung dazu willste ja sicher auch nicht hören...Hier ist sie trotzdem  : DAS WAR DOCH HEUTE PEANUTS  Ne Regenjacke drüber gezogen und gut is...Bei den paar Schauern


----------



## Erdi01 (2. August 2006)

@[email protected] wenn's so ist, solls mir recht sein  

@[email protected] hier in der Kreisstadt regnet es immer noch  Naja, das Land freuts ...


----------



## Sakir (3. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr glaubt ja wohl nicht im Ernst, dass ich mich bei so nem Wetter wie eben draußen rumfahr und mich dann triefnass irgendwo hinsetze


da ging doch bei der letzten Runde am Tisch so eine Jacke rum, 
war die nicht von dir ?  
als Guide sagt man als LETZTES ab


----------



## Andreas (3. August 2006)

Wenn nicht gerade permanent regnet koennen wir schon fahren, aber die eigentliche geplante Sommernachtsfahrt mit Einkehrschwung am Wingertsberg bei angenehmen milden Temperaturen wird es wohl leider nicht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (3. August 2006)

Erster zu Hause  

Heute gings quer um und über die Moriet. Gut geführt Red  
Abschluß wie angekündigt auf dem Wingert ... und draußen (ges)essen  

@[email protected] ist nicht erschiehnen  Könnte dafür den nächsten SommerNightRide ausrichten. Damit ich auch mal meine Beleuchtung nutzen kann  

Sonntag wird's wohl eine Tour geben. Andreas wird sich noch zu äußern.

So jetzt Dusche und Gut's Nächtle ...


----------



## RedRum05 (4. August 2006)

Ja ich bin dann wohl Letzter daheim. Standen dann noch 125,15Km aufm Tacho und hab die Dusche genoßen 

War wieder schön und werde beim Nächstenmal bestimmt wieder anwesend sein, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt 
Dann mit Mirage, habe grade im Posteingang ne Versandbestätigung von Bike-Components gefunden  

@Sakir.. soooorry, dass es 15 min. zu lang war


----------



## Erdi01 (5. August 2006)

@[email protected] außer einer SMS (Gruß an Google) hatte ich nix auf dem Handy. War heute nur ein paar Minuten mit dem Raven draußen. Ansonsten einige Zeit in der Bikeschmiede, Prophet eingeliefert   und später im Keller verbracht.

Morgen werd ich auch erstmal ausschlafen und dann einen Blick riskieren.

Trotzdem lege ich schon mal einen Treffpunkt fest: Sonntag, 12:30 Uhr am Bahnübergang in den Rodgaufeldern. Von dort je nach Lust und Laune Richtung ODW oder Spessart. 

Einen LMB mach ich nicht. Bitte hier posten wer kommt oder auch nicht kommt ...  mich eingeschlossen


----------



## Andreas (5. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] außer einer SMS (Gruß an Google) hatte ich nix auf dem Handy. War heute nur ein paar Minuten mit dem Raven draußen. Ansonsten einige Zeit in der Bikeschmiede, Prophet eingeliefert   und später im Keller verbracht.
> 
> Morgen werd ich auch erstmal ausschlafen und dann einen Blick riskieren.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte auf'm Festnetz angerufen. Dich auf dem Raven hätte ich gerne gesehen. Wieso nur 10 min? Hat der Rahmen nicht länger gehalten, oder wolltest Du es nicht einsauen?


----------



## Erdi01 (6. August 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Dich auf dem Raven hätte ich gerne gesehen. Wieso nur 10 min? Hat der Rahmen nicht länger gehalten, oder wolltest Du es nicht einsauen?


Einsauen geht gar nett  und noch hält er  

Das war so eine spontane Aktion nachdem ich eine neue Buchse in den Dämpfer gesteckt hatte. Die aber genauso rausgefallen ist wie die Alte, also Tape drum und in den Dämpferkörper gepresst. Die hatt jetzt kein Spiel mehr aber Spiel ist immer noch da  Ich hoffe, daß es sie Schauben und/oder die Buchsen innen sind und nicht die Dämpferaufnahme des Rahmens   Wo sind die Metallexperten, die mir sagen wo das Spiel herkommt  

Nachem ich's dann schon mal im Keller hatte, habe ich die Schaltung eingestellt und Bärentatzen montiert und dann aus der TG gefahren. Du hättest mich in Shorts, T-Shirt und Badeschlappen auf den Raven gesehen und warscheinlich gedacht "was fährt den da für'n Trottel durch die Gegend. Und der fährt ja nur ständig den Bordstein rauf und runter  

Irgendwann waren dann die Federelemente abgestimmt. So vom Fahren her macht's schon Lust auf mehr ... aber 70mm vorn werden halt nicht mehr und ist heute alles andere als zeitgemäß. Kommt einen vor wie ungefedert. EGAL, für Cruisen, die Eisdiehle (muß ja was für's C'dale Image tun) und für's Wohnzimmer langt's 

Aber die Sram 9.0 SL Schaltkombo hatt mich beeindruckt, da kommt meine XTR bald nicht mit  Ob's an der 1:1 Übersetzung liegt 

Dafür war die Bremswirkung der XT Disk = NULL als ich in die TG geschossen bin ... sollte sie vllt doch erst einfahren 

Na dann vllt bis heut mittag ...


----------



## Andreas (6. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen werd ich auch erstmal ausschlafen und dann einen Blick riskieren.
> 
> Trotzdem lege ich schon mal einen Treffpunkt fest: Sonntag, 12:30 Uhr am Bahnübergang in den Rodgaufeldern. Von dort je nach Lust und Laune Richtung ODW oder Spessart.



Wenn's bis dahin immer noch nicht regnet, bin ich am Treffpunkt anzufinden.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. August 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's bis dahin immer noch nicht regnet, bin ich am Treffpunkt anzufinden.


bislang sieht es gut aus. Auch das Regenradar gibt momentan ruhe. Ich mach mich mal fertig. Bis später ...


----------



## Erdi01 (6. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> bislang sieht es gut aus. Auch das Regenradar gibt momentan ruhe.


und so ist es die ganze Tour geblieben. Ich hätts nicht geglaubt  

Wo waren nun alle die, die eine SO-Tour angefragt hatten  

So wurde es eine schöne 2er Runde Richtung ODW. Ist mir alle mal lieber wie diverse Massenveranstallungen in anderen Threads. Einfach ohne Plan drauf los und ein paar schöne neue Wegelchen gefunden  

Nach einen kurzen Stop in Dieburg, haben wir es uns nochmal in der Thomashütte gut gehen lassen. Da bin ich bis lang noch nie Eingekehrt gewesen  

Irgendwie immer wieder ein schönes Gefühl etwas getan zu haben. Vorallem wenn's nicht unbedingt nach aussah


----------



## Andreas (6. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> und so ist es die ganze Tour geblieben. Ich hätts nicht geglaubt



Ich hätte es auch nicht geglaubt heute so viele km zu machen.

Merkt Euch schon mal dieses Zeichen  






    Offenbach, Hirschborn, Eppingen     150 km

Auch eine gute ODW-X Variante.

Hier gibt es noch weitere:
Wanderwege ODW


----------



## RedRum05 (6. August 2006)

Schade, dass ich heute nicht bei euch mitfahren konnte. Hab ne Runde gedreht und dann in Dtz. bei dem Flugplatz gehalten... war Heli Wochenende 

@Andreas... hast du evtl. ein OVL damit ich einmal um den Flughafen in FFM komme ?! Irgendwie bin ich das letzte mal in der Base hängen geblieben und hatte dann keine Zeit weiter zu suchen. Könnte man das evtl. auch mal Donnerstags als Nightride einplanen ??? 
Könnte man z.B. beim Hotz in Dreieichenhain einkehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (6. August 2006)

Hallo,
ich melde mich auch mal wieder. So langsam komme ich wieder in Form. Meine Rennradtour  (153 km, 1370 hm, Schnitt 23,7) gestern quer durch den Odenwald habe ich gut überstanden. Die Beine waren nachher schon ein bischen schwer. Aber nach dem Duschen war dann alles wieder O.K.
Ab jetzt fahre ich wieder MTB! Für Mittwoch habe ich schon mal einen LMB-Eintrag gemacht.
Erdi01, Dich habe ich am Samstag vermisst, Du hast noch etwas gut bei mir!
Aber bei nächster Gelegenheit kriegen wir das schon hin!
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Andreas (6. August 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass ich heute nicht bei euch mitfahren konnte. Hab ne Runde gedreht und dann in Dtz. bei dem Flugplatz gehalten... war Heli Wochenende
> 
> @Andreas... hast du evtl. ein OVL damit ich einmal um den Flughafen in FFM komme ?! Irgendwie bin ich das letzte mal in der Base hängen geblieben und hatte dann keine Zeit weiter zu suchen. Könnte man das evtl. auch mal Donnerstags als Nightride einplanen ???
> Könnte man z.B. beim Hotz in Dreieichenhain einkehren.



Ich habe es damals nicht aufgezeichnet. Vielleicht der Lupo?
Als Nightride machen wir das dieses Jahr bestimmt mal - das hat ja seinen Reitz.

@loti: Schön dass Du wieder radeln kannst!


----------



## Erdi01 (6. August 2006)

@[email protected] habe gerade mal geschaut. Ich hab die Flughafenrunde auch nicht als GPS. Ich hab sie aber im Kopf  Und als Nightride ist sie eh überfällig. Wäre ne spontane Idee für kommenden Donnerstag. Einkehr beim Hotz ist auch OK  Mal schauen was das Wetter bereithält. 

Wer hätte den noch Interesse  

@[email protected] schön, dass Du wieder eingestiegen bist. Gestern, war das schon die Bulauer Bild Tour - dann hab ich sie verpennt  Vllt findet sich noch ein Termin.


----------



## Andreas (8. August 2006)

Ich wäre am Donnerstag dabei, wenn es keinen Dauerregen gibt.
Die Flughafenumrundung sollten wir uns aber aufsparen, wenn es schon ab 19 h dunkel wird - also als richtigen NightRide.

Ansonsten wuerde ich dei Weinberge bei Gross-Umstadt vorschlagen. Von dort oben sieht man einen herrlichen Sonnenuntergang. Einkehr vielleicht in der Thomashuette?


----------



## Erdi01 (8. August 2006)

das Wetter am DO scheint zu passen:
http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/hessen/2950x3-d3.html

Und Andreas Vorschlag sagt mir momentan auch mehr zu. Der Airport läuft nicht weg. Hab einfach mal ein LMB gemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2962


----------



## KillerN (8. August 2006)

Ein romantischer Sonnenuntergang  am Bike, was gibt es schöneres? *ggg*

Habe mich mal eingetragen, mein NiPack wird aber wohl auf Garantie ausgetauscht werden müssen, made in Germany by Sigma halt.

Yeah, gucke gerade... ROAM( http://www.thecollectivefilm.com/roam/index_roam.html ) ... endlich keine Popmist Mucke mehr, sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## RedRum05 (8. August 2006)

Das mit dem Nightride im den Flughafen is ne super Idee! 
Wegen Donnerstag kann ich leider erst morgen Abend Genaueres sagen, weil ich noch nicht weiß ob wir Abends Besuch bekommen. Wann habt ihr denn vor in der Thomashütte einzukehren? Vielleicht kann ich ja dann direkt dort hin kommen...
Wie viel Km. hat denn die geplante Runde ?


----------



## Andreas (8. August 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viel Km. hat denn die geplante Runde ?



Von Ober Roden aus ca. 45 km.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. August 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Nightride im den Flughafen is ne super Idee!
> Wegen Donnerstag kann ich leider erst morgen Abend Genaueres sagen, weil ich noch nicht weiß ob wir Abends Besuch bekommen. Wann habt ihr denn vor in der Thomashütte einzukehren? Vielleicht kann ich ja dann direkt dort hin kommen...
> Wie viel Km. hat denn die geplante Runde ?



@[email protected] an nen NiPack muß es nicht scheitern. Habe zwei, bzw. Licht für Zwei.

@[email protected] ab/bis Dtz. werdes es ca. 60 KM und ich denke wir werden so gegen 21:15 an der Thomathütte sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (10. August 2006)

@Erdi Ich denke der Akku wird funktionieren, ich nehme ihn auf jedenfall mit, aber wie lange er noch funzt, weiss ich nicht*G* 

Bikecomponents will doch echt, das ich die komplette Lichanlage einsende, die senden das dann an Sigma und die prüfen ob überhaupt ein Garantieanspruch besteht. Na klasse ...


----------



## Andreas (10. August 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi Ich denke der Akku wird funktionieren, ich nehme ihn auf jedenfall mit, aber wie lange er noch funzt, weiss ich nicht*G*
> 
> Bikecomponents will doch echt, das ich die komplette Lichanlage einsende, die senden das dann an Sigma und die prüfen ob überhaupt ein Garantieanspruch besteht. Na klasse ...



Ruf doch mal beim Sigma-Service an. Vielleicht kannst Du das ja auch direkt abwickeln.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. August 2006)

Moin, moin,

war wieder eine schöne Runde und hatt Spaß gemacht mit dem HartenTeil   Jetzt weis ich wieder mal was ein Fully ausmacht  

Ein romantischen Sonnenuntergang gab's kein. Dafür Stanteinlage von Killer. Hoffe alles klar so weit bei Dir  

Ein bisschen Regen gabs und eine geschlossene Küche in der Thomashütte  

Ein Grund mehr für die Neuauflage des Sommer NightRides. Wenn wir Glück haben sogar dieses Jahr noch  

Mal sehen was das WE bringt ...


----------



## KillerN (11. August 2006)

Jo alles klar, die Abrollschulter ist leicht geprellt aber ansonsten alles ok.

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter wieder besser


----------



## Andreas (12. August 2006)

Wegen Sonntag: Ich würde vorschlagen wir riskieren erst mal wieder einen Blick aus dem Fenster. Das ist immer noch die beste Wettervorhersage. Der Start ist dann eben erst gegen Mittag.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (12. August 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Jo alles klar, die Abrollschulter ist leicht geprellt aber ansonsten alles ok.
> 
> Hoffentlich wird das Wetter wieder besser



Gute Besserung!
Hast du Bilder vom Stunt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (12. August 2006)

Crush schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du Bilder vom Stunt?


 Na klar hat er die  Gerade im Augenblick des Sturzes hatte er ne Kamera in der Hand....natürlich auf sich gerichtet  Und nicht nur das: Er hatt ne gaaanze Filmsequenz davon   

@[email protected] Tolles Bike haste da cyclo...ööhemm....Andreas mein ich natürlich


----------



## Deleted 37613 (12. August 2006)

Dachte ich mir doch, dass er das gut vorbereitet hat.


----------



## Andreas (12. August 2006)

Crush schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du Bilder vom Stunt?



Jens ist da langsam drin geübt 360 Grad nach vorne über den Lenker zu gehen. Ich habs schon zweimal gesehen. Vielleicht kann er es Dir ja mal vorführen und schafft dann endlich auch die Landung auf seinen zwei Rädern wieder, damit er gleich weiter fahren kann.  

@KillerN: Gut das nix passiert ist und ich hoffe die Prellungen tun nicht allzusehr weh.



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Tolles Bike haste da cyclo...ööhemm....Andreas mein ich natürlich



Wie haste denn das jetzt erraten?
Wenn es lieb ist, darf es auch mit nach Malle.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. August 2006)

nur noch 1.000.000 Tage bis Malle  

Das Wetter morgen wird gut:
http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/hessen/2950x3-d2.html

@[email protected] wo machen wir hin - auf den Melli  

Hatte auch schon den Gedanken uns an die HU-Jungs ranzuhängen. Dess is aber wieder soooo früh


----------



## KillerN (12. August 2006)

Alles halb so wild, Hauptsache das Bike hat nix abbekommen *g*

Der nächste Köter mit Selbstmordgedanken wird einfach umgefahren, nix mehr mit bremsen.

An der Landung auf 2 Rädern arbeite ich noch.


----------



## Andreas (13. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> nur noch 1.000.000 Tage bis Malle



??? Meinst Du Minuten oder Sekunden ???



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter morgen wird gut:
> http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/hessen/2950x3-d2.html
> 
> @[email protected] wo machen wir hin - auf den Melli



Neunkirchner Höhe - Felsenmeer - Meli (wenn das Wetter wirklich gut wird).

Ich habe allerdings nur eine grobe Trackaufzeichnung zur NKH. Den Rest kenne ich auswendig.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. August 2006)

Weder noch, dauert einfach zu lange bis Malle  

Die Wetterfrösche wechseln stündlich Ihre Vorhersage  

Ich warte einfachmal bis ich hier was von Treffpunkt lese ...


----------



## Andreas (13. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte einfachmal bis ich hier was von Treffpunkt lese ...



Ok, dann schlage ich mal 12 h am Bahnübergang in den Feldern zwischen Rollwald und Ober Roden vor.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. August 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann schlage ich mal 12 h am Bahnübergang in den Feldern zwischen Rollwald und Ober Roden vor.


ups, das schaffe ich nicht mehr. Gammel hier noch rum. Sagen wir 12:30 OK ...


----------



## KillerN (13. August 2006)

Mist. ich hätte früher aufstehen sollen *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. August 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Mist. ich hätte früher aufstehen sollen *g*


bei Deiner Geschwindigkeit schaffst Du es doch bis 12:30


----------



## Andreas (13. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ups, das schaffe ich nicht mehr. Gammel hier noch rum. Sagen wir 12:30 OK ...



ok!

@KillerN: Das ist doch noch zu schaffen, oder?


----------



## KillerN (13. August 2006)

Ich ess ja schon wie ein verückter, wo soll ich hinkommen ?

ist das der bahnübergang beim RodgauRundweg ?


----------



## Erdi01 (13. August 2006)

@[email protected] NEIN, nicht in Rollwald in den Feldern zw Rollwald und Ober-Roden:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/189694/cat/5983


----------



## KillerN (13. August 2006)

ok, wenn ich nach rollwald reinfahre, fahre ich rechts an den gleisen den forstweg entlang dann müsste ich automatisch da hinkommen wo ihr meint


----------



## Erdi01 (13. August 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> ok, wenn ich nach rollwald reinfahre, fahre ich rechts an den gleisen den forstweg entlang dann müsste ich automatisch da hinkommen wo ihr meint


sollte gehen, noitfalls die Straße entlang. Wenn wir wissen, dass Du kommst bekommst Du auch ein paar Extra Warteminuten  

Bis dann, muß auch langsam in die Pötte kommen ...


----------



## KillerN (13. August 2006)

So, schee wars, 104KM aufm Tacho und ne schöne Odenwald Landschaft gesehen. Das nächste mal besiegt und nicht das Wetter und wir nehmen den Ami Radarturm auch ein  

Nur wer putzt jetzt mein Bike ...  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (13. August 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> So, schee wars, 104KM aufm Tacho und ne schöne Odenwald Landschaft gesehen. Das nächste mal besiegt und nicht das Wetter und wir nehmen den Ami Radarturm auch ein
> Jens


 

Für mich war's nur ne kleine Tour unter 100 KM  

Wir haben auf Neunkirchen und den Radarturm geschaut. Luftlinie max 500m und dann hat uns das aufziehende Gewitter vertrieben  

Es war eine Retro-Tour OHNE GPS OHNE Karte NUR der Nase nach und aus dem Kopf heraus gefahren und doch wieder heimgekommen  Zwar mit Querfeldein-Lauf-Passagen aber so ist es halt wenn man nur auf Sicht fährt. "Da hinten ist der Otzberg oder müßte sein" also los  

Und als eine Wolkenlücke gerade über der Thomastütte gnädig war ... schwubs haben wir bei Kaffee und Kuchen gesessen und es um uns herum Grollen gehört ...

P.S. mein Bike wird immer vor mir geputzt !!!


----------



## RedRum05 (13. August 2006)

Na den Erdi hab ich ja noch in Waldacker gesehen 
Hat zwar nen Moment gedauert, aber unser Trikot erkennt man sofort!

Hab heute ne spontane Grundlagentour gemacht. Hab dem Wetter nicht so getraut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. August 2006)

VORABINFO  

F A L L S am kommenden WE ein schöner trockener Tag gemeldet wird dann findet ein ODW-Renner-X statt  

Weitere Info's gibt's dann falls er tatsächlich stattfindet ...


----------



## Andreas (13. August 2006)

Dem Wetter entsprechend war es schön. Besser als zu Hause zu sitzen. Bei gutem Wetter wird die Tour auf jeden Fall wiederholt. 

Kaffee und Kuchen waren eine netter Abschluß und mein Bike sieht jetzt nach der Dusche wieder aus wie neu.

@Erdi01: Beim Renner-X wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Google (14. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> VORABINFO
> 
> F A L L S am kommenden WE ein schöner trockener Tag gemeldet wird dann findet ein ODW-Renner-X statt
> 
> Weitere Info's gibt's dann falls er tatsächlich stattfindet ...


Moin Volker  

Oooch, so ein paar Tourdaten, z.B. Km/Hm, jetzt schon wären net schlecht  Muss doch wissen ob ich das dieses Jahr fahren kann und will und ob die Hanauer Runde auf einen evtl. Tourenvorschlag von mir fürs kommende WE lieber nicht warten sollte  

Vergess mir blos net die _Googlepause_  

Grüße 

Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (15. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Oooch, so ein paar Tourdaten, z.B. Km/Hm, jetzt schon wären net schlecht  Frank


120 KM 1800 HM


----------



## Google (15. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> 120 KM 1800 HM


Hmmm Ich glaub das ist derzeit leider nix für mich wo ich gerade diäte  Ich glaub da fall ich derzeit vom Rad.

In 4-6 Wochen bin ich aber wieder voll einsatzfähig für solche Touren  

Grüße Frank


----------



## Andreas (15. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm Ich glaub das ist derzeit leider nix für mich wo ich gerade diäte  Ich glaub da fall ich derzeit vom Rad.
> 
> In 4-6 Wochen bin ich aber wieder voll einsatzfähig für solche Touren
> 
> Grüße Frank



Hi Frank,

komm ruhig mit. 1800 hm und 120 km entspricht 900 hm und 60 km auf dem Mountain Bike (Trails) und wir fahren ja nicht im >30er Schnitt.

Genau richtig, um zusaetzlich ein paar Pfunde loszuwerden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. August 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Frank,
> 
> komm ruhig mit. 1800 hm und 120 km entspricht 900 hm und 60 km auf dem Mountain Bike (Trails) und wir fahren ja nicht im >30er Schnitt.
> 
> Genau richtig, um zusaetzlich ein paar Pfunde loszuwerden


 *Überlegüberlegüberleg* Ich hab halt mom wirklich nicht viele Körner. Jetzt bin ich hin und hergerissen. Wenn ich einen Einbruch habe, was durchaus passieren kann, dann bin ich ein absolutes Klotz für Euch und brauche Erstversorgung....... Dann brauch ich ne Pause  

Ich muß nochmal überlegen....


----------



## Andreas (15. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> *Überlegüberlegüberleg* Ich hab halt mom wirklich nicht viele Körner. Jetzt bin ich hin und hergerissen. Wenn ich einen Einbruch habe, was durchaus passieren kann, dann bin ich ein absolutes Klotz für Euch und brauche Erstversorgung....... Dann brauch ich ne Pause
> 
> Ich muß nochmal überlegen....



Die urprüngliche Idee vom Odw-X war ja soweit fahren wie es geht, Man kann jederzeit auch früher aussteigen. Die Bahn geht ja parallel zur Strecke.

Das aber nur für den Notfall. Wir werden Dir schon ein paar Körner zuführen und Pausen gönnen. Was die Höhenmeter angeht, bin ich dieses Jahr auch nicht so fit. Aber das Wichtigste: Es muss ja erst mal das Wetter passen.


----------



## KillerN (17. August 2006)

Ich fahre heute nach Bad VIlbel und Umkreis. Habe mal nen LMB Eintrag gemacht.
@Erdi wenn du mitfahren willst verschiebe ich es noch ein bisschen nach Hinten.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (17. August 2006)

@[email protected] zu spät gelesen oder zu spät gepostet  Wetter und wärme würden ja passen.


----------



## RedRum05 (17. August 2006)

Ich muss nen Geständnis machen... ich war heute aufm Binselberg  
Hat sich aber spontan ergeben. Bin ne schöne Runde über Groß-Zimmern und dann schließlich rund um Groß-Umstadt gefahren und bin die Trails von letzter Woche mal in die andere Richtung hoch zum Binselberg gefahren. Dann noch ne Schleife durch die Weinberge und über Dieburg heim....  
Hab mich gefühlt wie im Urlaub! Wetter war wenigstens heute Nachmittag und Abend klasse!


----------



## Erdi01 (18. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> VORABINFO
> 
> F A L L S am kommenden WE ein schöner trockener Tag gemeldet wird dann findet ein ODW-Renner-X statt
> 
> Weitere Info's gibt's dann falls er tatsächlich stattfindet ...


Tja - morgen wäre der angesprochene Tag ... aber da mir alle Mitfahrer nach und nach abgesprungen sind  und ich allein kein Bock habe verschieb ich die Ankündigung um ne Woche auf den 27/28. August. Vllt finden sich dann mehr ...


----------



## loti (18. August 2006)

Hallo erdi 01,
ich melde mich mal wieder. Mein Job habt mich zu sehr in Ansopruch genommen, um mal dabei zu sein.
Jetzt fahre ich für 9 Tage in den Elsass, ohne MTB, Genußradeln mit Frau und Freunden mit gutem Essen und viel Wein.
Danach muß ich die angefutterten kg wieder abtrainieren. Und zum Glück ist mein Fusion Raid dann umgebaut. Ich habe dann vernüftige Bremsen, Formula Oro K 24. Damit bin ich auch bei einem Nightride dabei.
Bis dann
loti


----------



## Google (18. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja - morgen wäre der angesprochene Tag ... aber da mir alle Mitfahrer nach und nach abgesprungen sind  und ich allein kein Bock habe verschieb ich die Ankündigung um ne Woche auf den 27/28. August. Vllt finden sich dann mehr ...


 Das kommt mir schon eher entgegen. Ab Montag hab ich Diätpause und somit mehr Körner fürs besagte WE über  Zu 99 % bin ich dabei  Werde mich aber sicherheitshalber zurückhalten. Na ja, ich lutsch eh immer Windschatten   

Und bitte ein lecker Päuschen nicht vergessen. Wird der letzte Tag vor meinem zweiten und vielleicht schon letzten Diätblock.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Andreas (19. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja - morgen wäre der angesprochene Tag ... aber da mir alle Mitfahrer nach und nach abgesprungen sind  und ich allein kein Bock habe verschieb ich die Ankündigung um ne Woche auf den 27/28. August. Vllt finden sich dann mehr ...



Ich bin doch gar nicht abgesprungen


----------



## Erdi01 (19. August 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin doch gar nicht abgesprungen


na so halb, SA kannste nicht, Sonntag will ich nicht. Da sind mir die Wetteraussichten für Renner-ODW-X nicht gut genug.

Aber es gibt ja Alternativen und jetzt weis ich selber nicht was ich will. 

Man könnte morgen Nightride hierzu machen:
http://www.quasar-festival.com/

Man könnt SO hier mitfahren um mal zu sehen wo der ADFC langfährt:
_Sonntag 20. August, 9 - 18 Uhr


Rund um die Burg Breuberg
 100 km, leicht hügelig, 500 hm

Am Alten Mühlbach entlang beginnt hinter Ober-Klingen die einzige größere Steigung nach Hassenroth. Nach der wohlverdienten Mittagspause im Forellenhof in Annelsbach gelangen wir durch das Mümlingtal nach Obernburg und Grossostheim.

Info: Fokko-Chr. Vogelsang, Tel 06074-42505_

Das ist ADFC Dietzenbach Tour

Oder man kann ganz was Anderes fahren - weitere Vorschläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (19. August 2006)

Irgendwie bin ich immer noch nicht dieses Jahr die Trails zwischen Felsenmeer und Melibocus abgefahren. Kaum zu glauben. Früher war ich dort jedes WE.
Vielleicht sollten wir noch mal einen Anreiseversuch starten.

Oder nur Burg Frankenstein und den Vogesentrail bis Darmstadt über Dreieich zurück.

Sonntag soll es nur Abend's regnen.


----------



## Google (19. August 2006)

Ihr könntet Sonntag auch mal *Hier* mitfahren  

Die Tour bietet im Gegensatz zu anderen Touren im Spessart auch mal einen tollen Weitblick. Und mit dem Rad zum Treffpunkt gefahren, kommt Ihr auch auf Eure Wunschkilometer  Wird ein moderates Tempo


----------



## Erdi01 (19. August 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie bin ich immer noch nicht dieses Jahr die Trails zwischen Felsenmeer und Melibocus abgefahren. Kaum zu glauben. Früher war ich dort jedes WE.
> Vielleicht sollten wir noch mal einen Anreiseversuch starten.
> 
> .


da wäre ich auch dabei. Wo und wann Treffpunkt  

@[email protected] Deine Touren sind mir mit Anreise auch am WE in der Regel zu früh. Start 2 Stunden später würd mir mehr entgegenkommen. Aber irgendwann bin ich sicher mal wieder dabei, ist ja auch immer ganz lustig bei Euch


----------



## Google (19. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Deine Touren sind mir mit Anreise auch am WE in der Regel zu früh.


Weiß ich ja  Ich hab ja auch nur deshalb angefragt, weil Du die ADFC Tour mit Beginn 9:00 Uhr gepostet hast, wo Du sogar noch etwas früher aufstehen müßtest  ....... 

Bis nächstes WE   wenns Wetter passt


----------



## Andreas (19. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> da wäre ich auch dabei. Wo und wann Treffpunkt



Extra für Spätaufsteher: 11h am S-Bahnübergang zwischen Ober-Roden und Rollwald?


----------



## Erdi01 (19. August 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Extra für Spätaufsteher: 11h am S-Bahnübergang zwischen Ober-Roden und Rollwald?


da muß ich mir trotzdem den Wecker stellen  Reigenkleidung schon eingepackt  

Bis morsche ...


----------



## Andreas (20. August 2006)

Das war heute eine harte, aber superschöne Tour. Traue keinem Wetterdienst!
Eigentlich wollten wir nur bis zur Neunkirchner Höhe fahren, da wir dort letzte Woche wegen einem heftigen Gewitter abbrechen mußten. Der Hinweg ging diesmal über Schloß Lichtenberg. Das Felsenmeer durfte bei dieser Tour nicht fehlen und wir bauten einen kleinen Abstecher ein.  
Im African Cafe auf dem Felsberg (Felsenmeer) haben wir eine Kaffee und Kuchenpause gemacht.
Da es bis dahin immer noch nicht geregnet hat, haben wir dann noch den Vogesenweg bis Darmstadt über die Burg Frankenstein in's Programm genommen. 

Leider mußten wir die Tour nach 7 h Fahrzeit wegen angehender Dunkelheit abbrechen. Geregnet hat es aber immer noch nicht. Bei mir wurden es 115 km und 1750 hm.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. August 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Leider mußten wir die Tour nach 7 h Fahrzeit wegen angehender Dunkelheit abbrechen. Geregnet hat es aber immer noch nicht. Bei mir wurden es 115 km und 1750 hm.



   

Dem kann ich nicht viel beifühgen. Außer das ich mal zwei kurze Schwächeperioden hatte und mich mit Coke doppen mußte.

Und das der Prophet verückt sein muß, das auf dem Hardtail abzureiten  

Auf meiner Uhr 124 KM und 1770 HM. Das muß die Bulau gewesen sein, die ich mich noch hochschleppte  Damit ist die Generalprobe für den geplanten ODW-Renner-X am kommenden WE geglückt. Hoffentlich macht's Wetter mit  LMB mach ich zu gegebener Zeit noch.

Jetzt rundgefuttert auf der Couch geht's mir blendend. Ich fühl mich gerade als hätte ich garnix gemacht heute


----------



## Erdi01 (23. August 2006)

wir konnten heute nicht anders Cyclo und ich mußten den Asphalt schneiden

Tja und die Wetterprognose lässt immer noch keine Schlüsse zu an welchem WE-Tag der ODW-Renner-X stattfindet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclo06 (23. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> wir konnten heute nicht anders Cyclo und ich mußten den Asphalt schneiden
> 
> Tja und die Wetterprognose lässt immer noch keine Schlüsse zu an welchem WE-Tag der ODW-Renner-X stattfindet



Ja, war eine tolle Runde. Es ist schon unglaublich wieviel Kilometer in so einer kurzen Zeit geschrubbt werden.


----------



## Google (24. August 2006)

Volker, ich glaube kaum, dass sich die Leute aus dem "HanauSpessartthread" in irgendeiner Weise mit dem "Hanauthread" identifizieren können, zumal die aktiven Mitstreiter überhaupt nichts mit dem Hanauthread zu tun haben und sich allesamt im erstgenannten Thread kennengelernt haben.

Ich denk die Jungs und Mädels werden schon selbst wissen was sie wollen  


Und jetzt mal wieder zum Thema: Hoffentlich lassen die Vorhersagen ab Freitagmittag ne Aussage für den Odenwaldcross zu. Es ist derzeit schon ein beklopptes Wetter


----------



## Erdi01 (24. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Volker, ich glaube kaum, dass sich die Leute aus dem "HanauSpessartthread" in irgendeiner Weise mit dem "Hanauthread" identifizieren können, zumal die aktiven Mitstreiter überhaupt nichts mit dem Hanauthread zu tun haben und sich allesamt im erstgenannten Thread kennengelernt haben.
> 
> Ich denk die Jungs und Mädels werden schon selbst wissen was sie wollen
> 
> ...


eigentlich ist es mir eh wurscht, was Ihr macht. Bekloppt fänd ichs trotzdem  

Nur das Wetter find ich noch bekloppter und deshalb, kannst mit Deinen Jungs auf Tour gehen. ODW-Renner-X findet dieses WE nicht statt.

Ich/wir werden spontan hier was fahren ...

... eine Möglichkeit:

_Hallo,

wir treffen uns diesemal am Samstag, den 26.8.06 zur unserer nächsten Tour.

Uhrzeit: 13:30 Uhr bei Reinhold in der Langgässer Str 13 (Dietzenbach). Wir wollen so gegen 17:00 Uhr wieder zurück sein.

Ansonsten wollte ich nochmals an die Bodenseerundfahrt erinnern (2. Wochenende im September) wer noch mitfahren will, sollte sich in den nächsten Tagen bei mir melden.

Ansonsten im Anhang ein Bild von unserem Alpencross.



Gruß Bernd_


----------



## Google (25. August 2006)

Sach mal, kann ich vielleicht Deine Regenjacke günstig erwerben  

Bei der doch gar nicht so schlimmen Wettervorhersage für Sonntag wäre doch bei diesen optimalen Biketemperaturen ohne weiteres ein OdenwaldX per Renner drin gewesen  Das bisschen Regen zwischendurch...

Seis drum


----------



## Erdi01 (25. August 2006)

@[email protected] mir ist mein Renner zu schade für so ein Wetter. Ich glaub ich brauch noch ein CycleCross ...


----------



## Andreas (28. August 2006)

An diesem WE konnte mich mein lediertes Knie mal schonen. Als am Sonntag Abend die Sonne noch einmal rauskam, bin ich dann doch noch eine kleine Runde gefahren. Ich wollte meine neue Satteleinstellung testen und bin prompt bis auf die Knochen nass geworden. Dabei war ich nur 8 km von zu Hause entfernt. 

Jetzt warte ich auf den September, denn es gab seit der Wetteraufzeichnung noch nie einen so schlechten September wie es der August war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (28. August 2006)

an nächste Woche wird's Wetter besser. Der Prophet hatt für sein Urlaub guten Wetter bestellt und wenn nicht wird ein ernstes Wort mit Petrus gesprochen  

War gestern auch noch unterwegs auf dem Rodgau Rundweg inkl.Vollwaschgang  

@[email protected] Deine SMS habe ich mal wieder viel zu spät gelesen um noch was auszumachen.


----------



## Sakir (28. August 2006)

Halli Hallo

ich wollte nochmal an meine Tour vom kommenden Sonntag erinnern....
wir bezwingen den *Eselsweg* von Schlüchtern nach Großheubach....
wer Lust hat nicht ständig die gleichen langweiligen Touren zu fahren und 
mal eine Herrausforderung sucht, kann sich gerne zu den 120km quälen eintragen  

Grüße


----------



## Andreas (31. August 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Halli Hallo
> 
> ich wollte nochmal an meine Tour vom kommenden Sonntag erinnern....
> wir bezwingen den *Eselsweg* von Schlüchtern nach Großheubach....
> ...



Hi Sakir,

da ich noch Probleme mit meinem Knie habe und auch erst Samstag Nacht gegen 3h nach Hause kommen werde kann ich leider erst naechstes jahr dabei sein.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. September 2006)

morgen SA steht wieder eine Renner Runde in den ODW oder Spessart ab Dtz. 13:30 Uhr an. Nur bei Interesse gibt's mehr Info's ... kann ich mir aber eh nicht vorstellen ...


----------



## loti (2. September 2006)

Hallo, 
ich bin auch noch da und melde mich mal wieder. Mein Fusion Raid ist jetz mit Formula Oro K 24 ausgerüstet. Ich habe die Gabel auch etwas softer eingestellt und heute bei einer kleinen Tour (25 km) auf den Trails rund um Dreieich viel Spass gehabt.
Für alle nicht so ganz fitte, wie momentan auch ich ,die morgen nicht den Eselweg fahren wollen,  biete ich eine gemütliche Tour zum Fuchstanz an ( 85 km, 900 hm, 9 Uhr Start am Lindenplatz in Sprendlingen, Details im LMB).
Wir sehen uns dann in den nächsten Wochen bei den Nightrides!
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (2. September 2006)

Ja, ja die echten Nightrides kommen auch langsam wieder in Mode  

Bei den Wetteraussichten für morgen bin ich froh heute mit dem Renner unterwegs gewesen zu sein  

Den Prophet habe ich die letzten Tage mal ein kleinwenig "modernisiert" 

Die Rocket und XTR Schaltkombi hatt mich immer mehr genervt deshalb mal auf komplett Sram gewechselt.

Jetzt 9.0 8-fach Drehgriffe mit X-9 Schaltwerk

Und da Hörnchen regelrecht aus der Mode gekommen sind habe ich sie auch mal abmontiert. Dabei festgestellt, dass mein WCS Lenker gerissen ist, war ich aber selber schuld, sollte das Anzugsmoment zukünftig vllt doch beachten  Also gleich zu HiBike gestürzt und alle XC Lenker auf den Tresen legen lassen ... und die Waage gleich dazu. Und Ihr kommt nie darauf was ich für ein Lenker jetzt drauf habe ... ein Tioga XC Concept. Auf so ein "Noname-Teil" wäre ich nie gekommen. Das Ding bringt bei 580mm echte 130g auf die Waage und das zum WITZPREIS von 18,90.    RaceFace, Easton, Ritchey und wie sie alle heisen kosten das 4-5 fache UND sind schwerer :kotz: 

Und schließlich ist das Standart Lefty Laufrad nun auch gepimpt durch eine "alte" Mavic X317Disk Felge in xtr-grau (das hatt gedauert bis DIE gefunden war) mit 32 DT Comp und Alunippeln eingespeicht und jetzt exakt passend zum Hinterrad. Der Tune Schnellspanner am Hinterrad ist auch wieder Geschichte. Hatt nicht genügend Spannkraft für die Schwinge und knarzte da rum. Ist wieder ein guter alter XT drauf und Ruhe ist  

Gewicht durch die Änderungen wieder etwas runter:

11,32 Kg fahrfertig mit Tacho, Pedale etc.

10,96 Kg katalogbereinigt, WOW ein Prophet unter 11 Kg ohne auch nur die kleinsten Abstriche bei Funktionallität und Haltbarkeit  UND da ging noch was. Ist ja jetzt nur auf XT Niveau ausgestattet  Davon kann die Fusion-Fraktion nur träumen, ich kann mich nur selber mim Raven unterbieten - ha ha, das mußte jetzt sein  

So genug gelangweilt mit mein Geschwafel ...


----------



## Erdi01 (2. September 2006)

MANN ... diese Eurobike Filmchen sind ja Pures GIFT. Vorallem der von CD, da könnt ich gerade schon wieder anfangen um- und aufzurüsten. 

Haben will ...


----------



## Erdi01 (3. September 2006)

@[email protected] warum habe ich Dein Trikot heute spazieren gefahren


----------



## puls190 (3. September 2006)

Ja Erdi ich war in Gedanken ja nur noch am Laufradtuning. 

Hätte ich doch nur nicht dein Prophet hochgehoben 

Das mit meinemTrikot werden wir noch hinbekommen, die Runde heute mit dir hat Spass gemacht aber der starke Wind war schon nervig.

Ps:

Mavic Crossland 2075g die müssen runter und zwar sofort


----------



## puls190 (3. September 2006)

plus 1320 gramm Michelin Comp s ligth Tubeless


macht ja bald 3,5 kg Laufrad ich :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (3. September 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> plus 1320 gramm Michelin Comp s ligth Tubeless
> 
> 
> macht ja bald 3,5 kg Laufrad ich :kotz:


LIGTH ist gut  

Lass uns mal rechnen:

IST-Zustand

Crossland 2075g
LIGHT Reifen 1320g

SOLL-Zustand

LRS wie beschreiben 1650g
Nobby Nic 2,1 1000g
Latex 260g

MINUS 485g

wäre mal ein Anfang. Aber damit bist Du auch noch lange nicht beim Zielgewicht


----------



## loti (5. September 2006)

Hallo,
bei erdi01 kommt immer wieder sein Leichtgewichtsdrang durch. Bei mir kommt sowas nicht vor, da ich mein Gewicht und damit auch das Gewicht des Rades auf Grund meiner kulinarischen Genüsse nicht in solche Leichtgewichtsbereiche bringen kann.
Am Sonntag hat meine Frau eine Treffen mit ehemaligen Kolleginnen. Also nutze ich de Zeit für eine Tour.
10 Uhr Treffpunkt in Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz, dann 120 km durch den Spessart, 1200 hm, Ankunft um 18 Uhr.
Einen LMB mache ich noch, wer Interesse  hat fährt mit. Ich fahre auf jeden Fall. Man kann unterwegs (Obernburg, Elsenfeld usw.) dazu treffen.
Gruß
loti


----------



## Fuego (6. September 2006)

hallo

wer hat lust heute bei dem "schönen" Wetter ne Runde zu drehn?

Ab ca.18:30h/19h? Vorschlag, Hofheim,FFM, Götzenhain,Dreieich??

Gruß


----------



## Erdi01 (7. September 2006)

Fuego schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> wer hat lust heute bei dem "schönen" Wetter ne Runde zu drehn?
> 
> ...



Ein Dietzenbacher, ich werd nicht mehr


----------



## Erdi01 (7. September 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> bei erdi01 kommt immer wieder sein Leichtgewichtsdrang durch. Bei mir kommt sowas nicht vor, da ich mein Gewicht und damit auch das Gewicht des Rades auf Grund meiner kulinarischen Genüsse nicht in solche Leichtgewichtsbereiche bringen kann.
> Am Sonntag hat meine Frau eine Treffen mit ehemaligen Kolleginnen. Also nutze ich de Zeit für eine Tour.
> 10 Uhr Treffpunkt in Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz, dann 120 km durch den Spessart, 1200 hm, Ankunft um 18 Uhr.
> ...


den LMB habe ich noch nicht gefunden  

Mich würd mal mehr interessieren, geht's vllt in eins von den Spessartwirtshäuser  

Irgendwas muß ich am WE fahren. Schon wieder tagelange Bikeabstinenz  Dafür wird die Wohnung immer


----------



## loti (7. September 2006)

Hallo erdi01,
mir lief die Zeit davon, deshalb kam bisher kein LMB-Eintrag.
Jetzt kommen gleich zwei !
Einer für So. 10.9. in den Spessart und einer für Mi. 13.9. Feierabendrunde rund um Dreieich.
Gruß
loti


----------



## Fuego (8. September 2006)

Hallo Leutz,

wann wolltet ihr den am So los düsen?wie lange?

@Erdi, falls du vorher ne Runde raddeln würdest,
meld di.

Grusß


----------



## Erdi01 (8. September 2006)

Fuego schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> wann wolltet ihr den am So los düsen?wie lange?
> 
> ...


also vor Sonntag wirds bei mir nichts. Morgen findet meine Renovierung mit ein paar Kleinigkeiten ihren Anschluß, z.B. Cannondale-Schildchen an die Wand bringen   

@[email protected] ich schließ mich Dir Sonntag an der Thomashütte an. Wann muß ich dort sein ?!?

@[email protected] was ist mit Dir ... so Ruhig geworden ...


----------



## Andreas (9. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] was ist mit Dir ... so Ruhig geworden ...



Ich sach nur Überstunden, Samstagsarbeit, Knieprobleme ...

Eigentlich wollte ich Sonntag an Sakir's Kinzig Total Tour mitfahren, weil die Tour nicht so belastend für mein Knie ist Doch ich denke ich probiere es morgen erst mal alleine wie es geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (9. September 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich Sonntag an Sakir's Kinzig Total Tour mitfahren


   
Knieprobleme ist nicht schön..... 
mit genug dehnen habe ich meine Probs in den Griff bekommen  
da hilft auch lockere Bewegung incl. dehnen am besten  

Grüße


----------



## loti (9. September 2006)

Halo erdi01,
ich bin ungefähr um 10 Uhr 30 an der Thomashütte. Ich habe mein Handy an, also kannst Du unter 0170-8323621 anrufen.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (9. September 2006)

@[email protected] OK. werde da sein.

@[email protected] sind ja wirklich hartnäckig Deine Kniebeschwerden


----------



## Erdi01 (10. September 2006)

@[email protected] das war eine klasse Tour  Ich muß später erstmal das GPS auslesen um zu sehen wo' s langging.

Ich weis nur, 

... dass ich im höchsten Lokal des Spessats auf der Geishöhe war, einschließlich Turm
... dass ich vorm Messpelbrunner Wasserschloss stand
... dass ich an der Hohen Warte war
... dass ich 7 Std. Fahrzeit hatte
... dass ich knapp 150 KM auf der Uhr habe
... dass ich über 1300 HM gefahren bin

... dass ich mich jetzt sauwohl fühle 
... dass ich noch 2 Wochen Urlaub habe  

Wo sind die Beweisfotos 

@Sakir, Bad [email protected] wie war die Kaffefahrt ...


----------



## loti (11. September 2006)

Hallo erdi01,
meine Meldung kommt erst jetzt, da ich die leeren Speicher beim Greichen am Sprendlnger Bahnhof auffüllen mußte. 
Das Essen war so gut wie dieTour - einfach gut!
Ich hatte 156 km und 1390 hm und war natürlich ganz schön kaputt.
Und jetzt die Bílder:
Wir auf der Geißhöhe
erdi01 vor der Blumenwiese in Heimbuchenthal
erdi01 vor dem Schloß in Mespelbrunn
Liebe Grüße
 Loti


----------



## Andreas (11. September 2006)

Hallo loti,

Du solltest die Bilder nicht zu stark komprimieren, sonst sieht Du nur noch 
Kloetzchen.

@Erdi: Das passende Trikot zum Pabst Besuch  


Meinem Knie geht es etwas besser. Ich bin mit wenig Belastung gefahren und nur am Ende der Tour habe ich wieder einen stechenden Schmerz gespuert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (11. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir, Bad [email protected] wie war die Kaffefahrt ...



vielleicht net so spektakulär wie gewohnt aber es hat gelangt um in die zeitung
zu kommen  kaffee usw gabs reichlich


----------



## Erdi01 (11. September 2006)

ich sach doch Kaffeefahrt, ich seh Euch nur beim futtern ...

... und heut abend mal pünktlich um 18 Uhr zum  planschen.

Bis später ...


----------



## Andreas (11. September 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht net so spektakulär wie gewohnt aber es hat gelangt um in die zeitung
> zu kommen  kaffee usw gabs reichlich



Unsere schönen Trikots sind doch immer wieder ein Blickfang für Pressefotografen


----------



## Teddy24 (12. September 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht net so spektakulär wie gewohnt aber es hat gelangt um in die zeitung
> zu kommen  kaffee usw gabs reichlich



Schaade, dass ich nicht doch dabei war!! Aber wir haben nunmal seit Neuestem einen Hund und den konnte ich noch nicht mitnehmen oder alleine lassen!! Sieht ja richtig gemütlich aus - da hätte ich auch mit meinem Rad mithalten können 

Bis vielleicht bald,


----------



## Erdi01 (12. September 2006)

Mein Tag in Bildern ...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/13823

... was habe ich wohl gemacht


----------



## Lupo (12. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... was habe ich wohl gemacht


asphalt geschitten


----------



## Andreas (12. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tag in Bildern ...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/13823
> 
> ... was habe ich wohl gemacht



Das sieht mit stark nach ODW-X mit dem Renner aus und das ohne mich  

Nach Mossau zu Schmucker bin ich auch schon mal von Bensheim aus gefahren. Dort gibt es lecker Essen  

.... und  
Schmucker


----------



## Erdi01 (12. September 2006)

Ja war ODW-Renner-X in einem Rutsch. Nur für die Fotos kurz gehalten. Mit zwei Trinkflaschen und Camelsack war das möglich. 

Die "echten" Daten sind 117 KM und ziehmlich genau 1500 HM. Wobei für Wiederholungen zu beachten ist, dass die letzen knapp 500 HM auf den letzten 20 KM anstehen  

Die Bahnfahrt wurde mir dann zu langweilig, so dass ich ins Bensheim wieder aus dem Zug bin und auf's Rad gestiegen. Gab dann noch mal ein Nachschlag


----------



## Google (13. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja war ODW-Renner-X


Recht haste bei dem Wetter


----------



## Andreas (13. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die "echten" Daten sind 117 KM und ziehmlich genau 1500 HM. Wobei für Wiederholungen zu beachten ist, dass die letzen knapp 500 HM auf den letzten 20 KM anstehen
> 
> Die Bahnfahrt wurde mir dann zu langweilig, so dass ich ins Bensheim wieder aus dem Zug bin und auf's Rad gestiegen. Gab dann noch mal ein Nachschlag



Was waren dann die "unechten" Daten mit Rueckweg von Bensheim?

Wir muessten mal eine ODW-X Tour ueber alle Traum-Serpentinen-Strassen zusammenstellen (Radheimer Alpen, Ober Klingen- Hassentoth, Juhoehe, ... ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. September 2006)

@[email protected] Rückweg von Bensheim an der Bergstraße lang DA, Messel, Offenthal. In der Summe waren das gestern 162 KM bei 1889 HM. Eigentlich kann man sich die paar Kilometer Bahnfahrt dann auch noch sparen und ganz zurückradl  

Serpentinen waren auch schöne gestern dabei. von der Kreidacher Höhe runter und von Wilhelmsfeld runter nach Ziegelhausen. Bei letztgenanntem macht man 400 HM auf 5-6 KM platt.

Oder hier kurbelt man im Mossautal. Ist das einzige Bild mit Serpentine.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=292312&cat=13823


----------



## Erdi01 (13. September 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wir muessten mal eine ODW-X Tour ueber alle Traum-Serpentinen-Strassen zusammenstellen (Radheimer Alpen, Ober Klingen- Hassentoth, Juhoehe, ... ).


dann müßten wir aber wohl ziemlich zickzack fahren. Möcht nicht wissen, was da für Daten rauskämen


----------



## Andreas (13. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Rückweg von Bensheim an der Bergstraße lang DA, Messel, Offenthal. In der Summe waren das gestern 162 KM bei 1889 HM.



Nicht schlecht, aber die 2000 hm haettest Du noch vollmachen koennen.



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich kann man sich die paar Kilometer Bahnfahrt dann auch noch sparen und ganz zurückradl



Meine Rede..,

Mit dem Renner ist das ja moeglich. Der Rueckweg kann ja mit weniger Anstiegen auf der Mainseite langgehen.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. September 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht, aber die 2000 hm haettest Du noch vollmachen koennen.


Ja sicher. Wenn man das nur immer im Vorfeld wüßte. Meine Tagesform war gestern richtig gut, da wären locker 200 KM und noch mehr HM drin gewesen. Aber beim nächsten Mal kann das schon wieder ganz anders aussehen  

Heute Abend fahr bei Loti's Feierabend-Runde mit ...


----------



## Erdi01 (14. September 2006)

So wieder zu Hause und das schöne Wetter die Tage ausgekostet. Jetzt ist erstmal ein wenig Ruhe und Entspannung angesagt. Nach knapp 500 KM und runden 4000 HM seit letzen Sonntag  

Es geht erst kommenden Sonntag weiter mit einer Taunustour zum Eichelbacher Hof. Seidern es käme Jemand auf die Idee eine Alternative anzubieten.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. September 2006)

in den kommenden Tagen einschließlich WE ist gutes Wetter vorhergesagt. Ich werde einen weiteren ODW-X fahren. Diesmal MTB über Breuberg, Vielbrunn, Bulauer Bild etc. bis Heidelberg und mit der Bahn bis Langen zurück.

Tourdaten: Dtz-Heidelberg ca. 130 KM 1500 HM, plus Heimfahrt ab Langen

Für mich stellt sich nur die Frage ab ich's unter der Woche fahre oder auf's WE schiebe, falls mich Jemand begleiten möchte. LMB dazu gibt es keinen, wenn dann hier melden.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. September 2006)

Startet am kommenden Sonntag Jemand zur Dreieich RTF @[email protected]


----------



## Andreas (19. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Startet am kommenden Sonntag Jemand zur Dreieich RTF @[email protected]



Armer Erdi, er muss hier ganz alleine schreiben...

Wegen dem WE habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. 
Gibt es eine Homepage mit Infos?


----------



## Erdi01 (19. September 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> Armer Erdi, er muss hier ganz alleine schreiben...
> 
> Wegen dem WE habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht.
> Gibt es eine Homepage mit Infos?


... noch habe ich Zeit und Lust zu schreiben. 

Homepage schon, aber nicht viel Info's.
http://www.mars-rotweiss.de/texte_unterseiten/text_termine.htm#RTF Goetzenhain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuego (19. September 2006)

Hallo Erdi,

fährts du eigentlich auch mal ne etwas kleinere Runde?
also so 50 km? oder sind es immer  um die 100 km?

muss noch einiges an Kondition aufbauen :-(
sonst wäre ich bei euren Touren, schon lääääääääängst dabei!


gruß und viel spass beim biken


----------



## m.a.t. (19. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Startet am kommenden Sonntag Jemand zur Dreieich RTF @[email protected]


Hi Erdi01,
da bin ich sehr wahrscheinlich mit von der Partie.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Erdi01 (20. September 2006)

Fuego schrieb:


> Hallo Erdi,
> 
> fährts du eigentlich auch mal ne etwas kleinere Runde?
> also so 50 km? oder sind es immer  um die 100 km?
> ...


meist werden es mehr als 50, aber ich fahr auch gerne mal weniger. Wenn Du fahren willst schreib einfach hier wann und wo und dann sieht man ob's zeitlich klappt.

Wenn bald die Night Rides starten werden es so oder so weniger KM.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. September 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Hi Erdi01,
> da bin ich sehr wahrscheinlich mit von der Partie.
> ciao, matthias


Na dann sieht man sich evtl.

@[email protected] und schlauer geworden. Ist für dieses Jahr die letzte und eine der weniger Möglichkeiten eine RTF vor unserer Haustür zu fahren


----------



## Andreas (20. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Na dann sieht man sich evtl.
> 
> @[email protected] und schlauer geworden. Ist für dieses Jahr die letzte und eine der weniger Möglichkeiten eine RTF vor unserer Haustür zu fahren



Na dann kann ich wohl nicht nein sagen. Fast das ganze Malle Team 2007 ist ja dann am Start  

Ich hoffe ihr wollt nicht zu früh starten.  

@Fuego: Wir fahren natürlich auch kleinere Touren. Am Samstag sind wir spontan eine gemütliche 60km Tour gefahren. Sag einfach mal Bescheid wann Du Lust & Zeit hast.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. September 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> Na dann kann ich wohl nicht nein sagen. Fast das ganze Malle Team 2007 ist ja dann am Start
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr wollt nicht zu früh starten.
> .



so habe ich das ja noch gar nicht gesehen. Nur Google kneift  

so früh will ich auch nicht starten. Wir beide können uns 8:30 an der SG Kreuzung treffen. Mit m.a.t. könnten wir uns um 9:00 am Startstempel treffen, wen ihm das nicht zu spät ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (21. September 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> Na dann kann ich wohl nicht nein sagen. Fast das ganze Malle Team 2007 ist ja dann am Start


   


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nur Google kneift


----------



## m.a.t. (21. September 2006)

9:00 am Startstempel ist gebongt. Da kann ich zu einer halbwegs vernünftigen Uhrzeit für nen Sonntag aufstehen.


----------



## Fuego (21. September 2006)

Hallo

Ich hab Lust und Zeit am WE.

Wann würde es euch den passen??


----------



## KillerN (21. September 2006)

Hmm RTF ist leider nix für mich, aber ich will am Wochenende im Taunus fahren, habe auch schon bei den AWB'lern gepostet, hat jemand Interresse ?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (21. September 2006)

Fuego schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hab Lust und Zeit am WE.
> 
> Wann würde es euch den passen??


Renner fährst Du nicht - oder  Sonst könntest Du uns Sonntag zur RTF begleiten.

Samstag bin ich auf der Geishöhe, allerdings mim Auto. Also nix mit radl.


----------



## Andreas (21. September 2006)

Fuego schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hab Lust und Zeit am WE.
> 
> Wann würde es euch den passen??



Samstag habe ich keine Zeit und Sonntag fahren wir ja den RTF mit.
Vielleicht nächstes WE?


----------



## KillerN (21. September 2006)

Fuego schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hab Lust und Zeit am WE.
> 
> Wann würde es euch den passen??



Hi Fuego !

Ich würde in den Taunus oder in den Spessart fahren, hast du Interresse ?

Grüße Jens


----------



## gruen (21. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja sicher. Wenn man das nur immer im Vorfeld wüßte. Meine Tagesform war gestern richtig gut, da wären locker 200 KM und noch mehr HM drin gewesen. Aber beim nächsten Mal kann das schon wieder ganz anders aussehen
> 
> Heute Abend fahr bei Loti's Feierabend-Runde mit ...


Servus Jungs,
sind Mädels hier? Dann auch servus.

Bin wieder im Lande, die letzten Monate war nix mit Radeln. Also fange ich jetzt wieder an... Kraft ist weg, kondition hatte ich noch nie... naja.

Erdi01, Du bist eindeutig ein Kandidat für den Surmi. Ich hoffe ja mal schwer, daß ich da nächstes Jahr wieder mitmachen kann...


----------



## Fuego (22. September 2006)

Hallo KillerN,

ja,klar bin dabei wann würdest du den fahren wollen?


Taunus hört sich ganz gut an, komm dann mit der Bahn.

@erdi: Ohne Renner kein Rennen ;o) Dreieich-Götzenhain hörst sich gut an,
da fahr ich auch meistens.


----------



## KillerN (22. September 2006)

Fuego schrieb:


> Hallo KillerN,
> 
> ja,klar bin dabei wann würdest du den fahren wollen?
> 
> ...



Hi Fuego, mit der Bahn ?? Vlt fahre ich auch mit der Bahn, wie fährsten da ?

Ich würde Samstag vorschlagen ?! So ca. 12 Uhr an der Hohenmark ?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (22. September 2006)

gruen schrieb:


> kondition hatte ich noch nie... naja.


 



> Erdi01, Du bist eindeutig ein Kandidat für den Surmi. Ich hoffe ja mal schwer, daß ich da nächstes Jahr wieder mitmachen kann...


Wer is Surmi, kenn ich Dehn


----------



## Erdi01 (22. September 2006)

Fuego schrieb:


> @erdi: Ohne Renner kein Rennen ;o) Dreieich-Götzenhain hörst sich gut an,
> da fahr ich auch meistens.


wir fahren auch keine Rennen, nur RTF. Da kann man mit allem an den Start was Räder hat


----------



## Erdi01 (23. September 2006)

@[email protected] 9:00 Uhr Startstempel ist klar. Die Eisbärentrikos kennste ja  

@[email protected] 8:30 Uhr SG Kreuzung auch klar (NICHT Waldackerkreuzung!)


----------



## Andreas (23. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] 8:30 Uhr SG Kreuzung auch klar (NICHT Waldackerkreuzung!)



Was oder wo ist die SG Kreuzung?
Wollen wir uns nicht um 8:45 h an der Kreuzung vor dem Hexenberg treffen? Ich fahre über den Hexenberg nach Götzenhain (Kreisquerverbindung).


----------



## Erdi01 (23. September 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> Was oder wo ist die SG Kreuzung?
> Wollen wir uns nicht um 8:45 h an der Kreuzung vor dem Hexenberg treffen? Ich fahre über den Hexenberg nach Götzenhain (Kreisquerverbindung).


Genau das ist die SG Kreuzung. 8:45 Uhr ist mir auch recht. Bis morgen ...


----------



## Andreas (23. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Genau das ist die SG Kreuzung. 8:45 Uhr ist mir auch recht. Bis morgen ...



Ok, bis morgen dann.


----------



## Google (24. September 2006)

Tach Jungs  

Ich hoffe die Malleristis haben ne schöne RTF hinter sich  Wir schaffens vor dem März sicher noch ein paar mal in der vollständigen Malleformation zu touren. Jetzt wo bald der Winter vor der Tür steht, werden wir uns wieder gegenseitig die Händchen halten müssen   

Habt Ihr alle noch ein paar schöne Tage hier. Ich hau erst mal für 14 Tage ab in die Türkei  

Bis denne in alter Frische

Grüße

Frank


----------



## cmx (24. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß, eigentlich sollte man erst mal den Thread lesen, aber verzeiht mir, wenn ich wenig Lust habe 25 Seiten Thread zu lesen ;-)

Ich wollte mich nur kurz vorstellen.... Ich bin Stefan (32) und neu hier... naja... seit einem jahr in Weiskirchen.
In welcher "Liga" ich fahre kann ich nicht sagen, da ich mich bisher nicht mit anderen gemssen habe oder nur mit welchem die den Bikesport nicht so fröhnen wie ich und deswegen... naja ich sags mal so... keine Gegener waren 

Gerne würde ich mal mit eine Runde mit drehen... ich bin auch auf der Suche nach ein wenig technisch anspruchsvolleren Wegen als Asphalt und Schotterwege. Kann mir da jemand vielleicht Tipps geben?

So, nun werde ich ab hier einfach mal mitlesen...
Sorry nochmal, das ich evtl. hier Fragen poste, die schon beantwortet wurden.

Servus,
cmx


----------



## Andreas (24. September 2006)

Ich bin wieder zurück von meinem ersten RTF. Den m.a.t haben wir leider nicht beim Startstempel getroffen. Wir haben bis 9:20 h gewartet und sind dann losgedüst.

Es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht. Das Wetter war perfekt. Ich entdecke den Odenwald momentan völlig neu.

Im Ziel habe wir den gruen und ein paar Jungs vom Rennrad-news Forum getroffen.

@Google: Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (24. September 2006)

cmx schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich wollte mich nur kurz vorstellen.... Ich bin Stefan (32) und neu hier... naja... seit einem jahr in Weiskirchen.
> In welcher "Liga" ich fahre kann ich nicht sagen, da ich mich bisher nicht mit anderen gemssen habe oder nur mit welchem die den Bikesport nicht so fröhnen wie ich und deswegen... naja ich sags mal so... keine Gegener waren



Hallo Stefan, 

Du mußt natürlich nicht alle Seiten lesen. Dieser Thread dient ja in erster Linie  zur Verabredung für Touren und da sind meist die letzten 10 Beiträge aktuell.

Wir fahren sportlich, nehmen aber immer Rücksicht auf langsamere. Fahr doch einfach mal mit. 

Tipps für Touren (auch mit Trails) gibt es auf meiner Homepage.


----------



## cmx (24. September 2006)

Hi Adreas,

gerne würde ich mal ne Runde mitfahren. Gibt es einen regelmäßigen Termin? Einen festen Treffpunkt. Kann man auf der Strecke mit einsteigen?

Ich werde mal die letzten postings lesen 

Wie könnte man sein Trainingslevel messen bzw. ausdrücken. Ich will natürlich keiner Gruppe zur Last fallen egal ob hinten oder vorne  

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Sakir (24. September 2006)

cmx schrieb:


> gerne würde ich mal ne Runde mitfahren.


hier wäre z.B. eine möglichkeit GUGST DU !


----------



## Erdi01 (24. September 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Tach Jungs
> 
> Ich hoffe die Malleristis haben ne schöne RTF hinter sich  Wir schaffens vor dem März sicher noch ein paar mal in der vollständigen Malleformation zu touren. Jetzt wo bald der Winter vor der Tür steht, werden wir uns wieder gegenseitig die Händchen halten müssen
> 
> ...


Ja war schön, wengleich ich ne schönere Strecke hätte zusammenstellen können.  Die Routenführung war nur zweite Wahl.

Herbst/Winter mal schauen was läuft ...

Dem Einen sein Urlaub geht zu Ende, dem Anderen seiner fängt an - so ist es halt. Gieb's zu Du hast Dir sicher schon ein Tretboot gemietet um die Wellentäler rauf und runter zu strampel - ohne strampeln geht nett ...


----------



## Erdi01 (24. September 2006)

cmx schrieb:


> Hi Adreas,
> 
> gerne würde ich mal ne Runde mitfahren. Gibt es einen regelmäßigen Termin? Einen festen Treffpunkt. Kann man auf der Strecke mit einsteigen?
> 
> ...


Regelmäßige Treffpunkte wird es voraussichtlich mit Beginn der dunklem Jahreszeit wieder geben (=NightRides) hier durch den Kreis Offenbach und auch drüberhinaus. Ferner findet eigentlich an jedem WE etwas statt. Das wird in unseren diverses Thread angekündigt und besprochen.

"Kreis Offenach" Thraed
2x "Haunau ..." Threads
"Afterwork Biken" könnte auch interessant sein für technisch Anspruchsvolles

Wegen Traingslevel, wir haben noch Niemand unterwegs verloren oder stehen gelassen.


----------



## Google (24. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Gieb's zu Du hast Dir sicher schon ein Tretboot gemietet um die Wellentäler rauf und runter zu strampel - ohne strampeln geht nett ...


Ehrlich gesagt noch net. Aber mein Zeug ist eingepackt und ich hoff ich krieg ein einigermassen gescheites Bike  Dann würd ich endlich mal wieder Grundlage tanken können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (25. September 2006)

Hallo,
da waren ja einige heute recht aktiv und nächste Woche gibt es ja wirklich einige Mitfahrmöglichkeiten:
Mo. 25.9. mit KillerN ab Heusenstamm - kann ich leider nicht, da ich erst um 18 Uhr aus der Firmas komme.
Mi. 25.9. mit BlackTrek ab Dörnigheim - kann ich leider auch nicht,weil ich selber was geplant habe:
Mi 25.9. ab Dreieich-Sprendlingen, 18 Uhr 30. lockere Abendrunde (2 Stunden). Man braucht am Schluß sicherlich Licht.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## gruen (25. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wer is Surmi, kenn ich Dehn


Wenn Du den Dehn kennst, dann gratuliere ich Dir.  

Surmi ist der verniedlichte Surm oder von mir aus auch SURM. Oder von mir aus auch Alpirsbacher Marathon. Da kannst Du nächstes Jahr gleich mal das 3. Wochenende im September reservieren...


----------



## Erdi01 (25. September 2006)

gruen schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Dehn kennst, dann gratuliere ich Dir.
> 
> Surmi ist der verniedlichte Surm oder von mir aus auch SURM. Oder von mir aus auch Alpirsbacher Marathon. Da kannst Du nächstes Jahr gleich mal das 3. Wochenende im September reservieren...


ach den Surmi meinst Du. Klar kenn ich dehn, ist doch der Halbbruder vom Rhöni  

_Wie bei den Veranstaltungen zuvor wird es erneut zwei Streckenprofile mit unterschiedlichem Schwierigkeitsgrad geben. Strecke I ist 230 Kilometer lang und führt von Alpirsbach über den Kniebis nach Elzach. Nach Überquerung des Kandels geht es über St. Georgen und Mariazell zurück nach Alpirsbach. Auf der Strecke werden die Fahrer 3600 Höhenmeter bewältigen. Das Teilnehmerfeld für Strecke I startet von 7 bis 7.45 Uhr._

Ist aber nur was für uns Radrenner, die Mounty-Jungs kacken da ab


----------



## Deleted 37613 (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

fährt jemand von euch im Winterpokal mit?
Ich würde mich einem Team anschließen. Allerdings werde ich nicht so viel Zeit aufbringen können, um auf den ersten Plätzen zu landen. 

Gruß
Nature-one


----------



## Andreas (7. Oktober 2006)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> fährt jemand von euch im Winterpokal mit?
> Ich würde mich einem Team anschließen. Allerdings werde ich nicht so viel Zeit aufbringen können, um auf den ersten Plätzen zu landen.
> ...



Na klar machen wir mit. Letztes Jahr haben wir 4 Teams gestellt. 
Du kannst dich gerne uns anschliessen.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (8. Oktober 2006)

Habt ihr schon für dieses Jahr Teams zusammengestellt oder steht das noch aus?  Falls ihr noch einen freien Platz habt gebt mir bescheid.


----------



## Andreas (9. Oktober 2006)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon für dieses Jahr Teams zusammengestellt oder steht das noch aus?  Falls ihr noch einen freien Platz habt gebt mir bescheid.




Schau mal in unseren Mutter-Thread rein. KillerN hat Dich wohl schon eingeplant:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3072804&postcount=8065
Ist aber alles noch in Diskussion ...


----------



## Deleted 37613 (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Andreas,

weiß ich schon, danke.  

Gruß
Nature-one


----------



## *Flip*Freak* (12. Oktober 2006)

Schade Roland.S ich komme aus Heusenstamm, fahre aber extrem Freeride und Dirtjump - leider sind Touren nicht so mein Ding^^ ich stehe auf Action!


----------



## loti (12. Oktober 2006)

He Flip Freak,
action mag ich auch!
Wobei meine Fähigkeiten für Dirtjump und Freeride begrenzt sind. Aber ich zeige Dir gern einige Strecken im Kreis OF, wo Du Dich austoben kannst. Zwischendurch müßtest Du halt einige km auf Waldwegen und Trails fahren.
Am Montag, den 16.10 besteht wieder eine Gelegenheit dazu. Ich mache eine 3-Stunden-Tour von Dreieich aus, Start 19 Uhr über den Patershäuser Hof, Treffpunkt 19 Uhr 30.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Flip*Freak* (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich würde gerne mitkommen, aber ich habe mein Laufrad an einem 10 Meter zerschossen und somit ist Biken erstmal vorbei diese Saison :/


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Oktober 2006)

@[email protected] Montag  ich hoffe Du hast nicht vor Montag als Regeltag für NightRides zu nehmen. Da bin (nicht nur) ich planschen. Anderer Tag wär mir lieber z.B. Donnertag und dafür regelmäßig  

@[email protected] wer möchte kann sich hier am Sonntag anschließen. Dieser Treff geht für dieses Jahr langsam in die letzte Runde. 

_Hallo Jungs,

die nächste Rennradtour ist für Sonntag, 15.10.06 von 14:00 bis ca. 17:00 Uhr geplant.

Strecke nach Lust und Laune.

Treffpunkt bei Reinhold, Langgesser Str. 13 in Dietzenbach.



Also bis dann_


----------



## Deleted 37613 (13. Oktober 2006)

Leider bei mir nicht möglich, ich muss Geburtstag feiern.


----------



## tschoah (14. Oktober 2006)

Moin.

Bin neu hier in Offenbach und wollte mal fragen, ob wer von euch morgen nach Niederdorfelden zur RTF fährt.

Dort würde ich gerne mit dem Rad hin, suche aber noch wen, der mich begleitet bzw. mir die Strecke zeigt. 

Für zukünftige Treffs auf dem Renner oder dem MTB bin ich auch zu haben.


----------



## KillerN (14. Oktober 2006)

Hi tschoah,

bin kein RTF Fahrer und werde daher morgen nicht zu finden sein.

Am Montag ist eine Tour vom Loti geplant, vlt findest du Zeit und man sieht sich dort.  Alle Infos dazu stehen im LMB, hoffe ich mal. 

Ansonsten auch einfach mal in Forum:"Touren rund um Hanau" schauen, das Mutterforum.  


Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Ich habe vor nächste Woche in den Odenwald zu fahren, immer dem blauen Viereck hinterher, hat jemand interresse ?


----------



## Andreas (16. Oktober 2006)

tschoah schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Bin neu hier in Offenbach und wollte mal fragen, ob wer von euch morgen nach Niederdorfelden zur RTF fährt.
> 
> ...



Hallo tschoah,

die Leute hier mit Renner fahren meist nur die RTF's in der direkten Nachbarschaft ohne Anreise mit Auto. 

Waere schoen wenn Du mal dabei bist. Wir fahren auch den Winter durch.


----------



## tschoah (16. Oktober 2006)

Das ist gut. 

Wollte vorhin mit dem MTB zum Treffen nach Dreieich.
Leider ist mein MTB kaputt und ein Ersatzteil lag nicht parat.

Könnt ihr mir nen guten Fahrradladen mit fairen Preisen und gutem Sortiment empfehlen?
Sollte irgendwie in meiner Nähe sein.

Danke.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Oktober 2006)

nicht nur aus Anlass des Winterpokals findet im Rodgau Kegelsenter in Dudenhoven ein Stammtisch statt. Es sind alle Kreisler und Interessierte willkommen  

hier geht's zum LMB Eintrag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3412

und hier geht's zum ersten Regelmäßigen Nighride im Kreis Offenbach. 
Am 09. November und an allen darauffolgenden Donnerstagen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3413


----------



## Andreas (17. Oktober 2006)

tschoah schrieb:


> Das ist gut.
> 
> Wollte vorhin mit dem MTB zum Treffen nach Dreieich.
> Leider ist mein MTB kaputt und ein Ersatzteil lag nicht parat.
> ...



Also wenn Du kein neues Rad, sondern Ersatzteile brauchst, schau mal beim
Zweirad Moeck  vorbei.
Der ist in der Naehe vom Langener Krankenhaus (Industriegebiet).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AbsentMinded (17. Oktober 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> Also wenn Du kein neues Rad, sondern Ersatzteile brauchst, schau mal beim
> Zweirad Moeck  vorbei.
> Der ist in der Naehe vom Langener Krankenhaus (Industriegebiet).



Jup, Moeck hat zwar nicht immer alles am Lager aber bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden und einen vernünftigen Preis machen sie auch meist.


----------



## KillerN (25. Oktober 2006)

Ganz schön wenig Los hier im Nebenforum *g*

Aber ich glaube Tschoah hat sich im  Hauptforum vertan  
Bei den Touren rund um Hanauern ist es doch viel gemütlicher  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Oktober 2006)

dann seih hieran nochmal erinnert. Tisch ist bestellt ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3412


----------

